# Sticky  Made in USA product list



## J.C.

If you've bought any Made in USA tools or supplies recently please share. I'd be especially interested in hearing about plumbing and electrical fixtures. Maybe we'll be able to save a few jobs.

Anything I list will be, to the best of my knowledge, Made or Assembled in USA by a US owned company unless otherwise noted. If you've had a bad experience with a product or company listed, please share your experience so maybe we can find a better option. 

(This is a combined list between myself and all those that have posted. It is updated as I find them and as others post them.) 
*
Air Compressors

*Jenny Products: Hand Carry, Wheeled Portable and Stationary Compressors

PneuPower: The New Generation of Air Power Technology (Looks like they're going to have an interesting combination by the end of the year. I'm looking forward to seeing some reviews about it.)

Rolair Systems: Air Compressors (I'm unsure if all their stuff is made here.) (10/6/2013)*

Boots/Shoes

*Allegiance Footwear: 100% American made boots for farm, field, hunt, work and casual wear. 

Danner: Boots (Some are imported but they're all marked on their website.) (12/9/2013)

EnerGel Insoles: Insoles (11/28/2013)

New Balance: Athletic Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Red Wing Shoes: Work Boots (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Union Boot Pro: Work and Uniform Boots (12/24/2012)

Weinbrenner Shoe Company: Work Boots and Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

 Whites Boots: Work Boots 

* CABINET HARDWARE/SUPPLIES*

Anne at Home: Decorative Hardware and Accessories

Blum: Undermount Drawer Slides (They aren't a US company and most of their stuff is not made here but, they are the only ones I know of that make undermount drawer slides here.)

Brusso: Cabinet Hardware (2/24/2013)

Bumper Specialties, Inc: Self-Adhesive Polyurethane Bumper Feet (3/12/2012)

CCF Industries: Dovetail Drawer Boxes (They're 5 miles from my house so, I had to include them.)

Columbia Forest Products: Hardwood plywood

Cool Components: Home Theater and Audio Video Cooling Solutions (I've used their Cabinet Vent package, HiFlo Lite Package, and Temp Controllers. I'd recommend the HiFlo package and temp controllers but I'm not a big fan of the Cabinet Vents, they don't move very much air.) 

Fenix: Builders Hardware

Horton Brasses: Authentic Reproduction Cabinet and Furniture Hardware (I use their stuff regularly. It's their hinges, handles, and bullet catches that I used on my entertainment center that I posted pictures of and their handles will be on my desk that I'm currently working on. They're also a first rate family owned company that's great to do business with.)

KV Manufacturing Company: Drawer slides, storage products, closet hardware. (Everything they make is not made in USA but 80% of their stuff is. One thing I know that is not made here is their MuV undermount slides, they are made in Taiwan. Every side mount slide I've ever bought from them are made in USA.)

KornerKing: Corner Cabinet Solutions (12/9/2013)

Notting Hill Decorative Hardware: Decorative Hardware

Precision Casewerk: Handle and Shelf Drilling Jig. (Been using one for 5-6 years now and no complaints.)

Rocky Mountain Hardware: Door Hardware, Cabinet Hardware, Kitchen and Bath Accessories, etc.

Whitechapel Ltd.: Brass and Iron Furniture Hardware (Not everything is made here but they have country of origin marked for most items on their website.) (3/18/2013)

Youngdale MFG.: Cabinet Hinges (7/30/2012)*

Clamps*

Adjustable Clamp Company: Just about any type of clamp you can think of. (I'm unsure if everything they make is made here put every pipe, bar, and spring clamp I've ever seen from them has been.)

Bowclamp: Clamping Cauls

Clam Clamp: Miter Clamps

Collins Tool Company: Miter Clamps, Bunny Plane, Coping Foot. (I'm a big fan of their miter clamps and coping foot. All made in Plain City, Ohio.)

* Clothing*

All American Clothing Co: Jeans, Shorts, Shirts (A fair amount of my clothes are from them and they're another first rate company.)

All USA Clothing: American Clothing for the American Worker

American Giant Clothing: Sweatshirts, T-shirts, Polos and soon, Jackets (6/5/2012)

Bayside: Apparel and Headwear (I have a number of T-shirts from them and no complaints) (11/16/2012)

Camber Sportswear: Heavyweight Sweatshirts, T-shirts, and Active Clothing. (11/16/2012)

Carhartt: Work Wear (10/31/2012)

Darn Tough Vermont: All Weather Performance Socks (7/1/2013)

Holdup Suspender Company: Suspenders (11/26/2012) 

Kellsport: Sweatshirts (12/29/2012)

 Pointer Brand: High Back, Low Back and Carpenter Overalls, Carpenter Jeans, Blue Jeans, Coveralls, Hunting Clothes, Denim Jackets, Shorts and Shortalls for Adults and Children.

Round House: Overalls, Jeans, Aprons (5/12/2012)

Schaefer Ranchwear: Jeans, Outerwear, Shirts (9/22/2012)

Shirts That Go: For the youngsters in your family. 

Texas Jeans: Jeans (5/6/2012)

Vermont Flannel Company: Flannel Shirts, Pants, Robes, Jackets, Pajamas (4/3/12)

WaterShed: Rainwear

Wigwam Mills: Performance Socks (I have several pair and would recommend them. 100% of everything they make is made here.) (12/24/2012)

*Coffee

*Bunn: Coffee Makers made in USA (Not all models are US made. The GRX, BX, or BTX models are US made.)

USA Coffee Company: 100% Pure Hawaiian Coffee 

* Drill Bits*

American Made Drill Bits: Twist Bits, Spade Bits, Auger Bits, Hole Saws, and Tap & Die Sets (3/12/2012)

Associated Industrial Distributers: Concrete/Masonry Hammer Bits and Chisels, Core Drills, Twist Bits, Glass and Tile bits, etc. (Not everything they sell is made in USA but everything they have that is made here is marked.)

Advantage Drills Inc.: All types of drill bits for wood, metal, masonry, etc. 

Atlas Cutting Tools: Carbide, HSS, and Cobalt Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

 Insty-Bit: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (Their Insty-Lok chuck is by far my favorite and use it instead of the one that came in the Snappy set.)

Kodiak Cutting Tools: HSS and Carbide Cutting Tools (I've used a number of their bits and would recommend them.)

LakeShore Carbide: End Mills and Countersinks (4/1/12)

Montana Brand: Drill and Driver sets, Diamond Tile Bits, Plug Cutters (I have a set of their brad point drill bits and would recommend them.)

Norseman Drill & Tool: All Types of Drill Bits and Taps & Dies. (4/1/12)

RedLine Tools: Drills, Endmills, Threadmill, Tool Holders (3/10/12)

Snappy Tools: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (McFeelys sells their different sets and I highly recommend them, I use them everyday.)

Titan USA: High Performance Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

Triumph Twist Drill: Masonry, Tile, Glass, and Cobalt and HSS Twist Bits. Taps and Dies (3/14/2012)

Vix-Bits: Self Centering Bits (Hands down my favorite self centering bit) (4/1/12)

 W.L. Fuller: Countersinks, Counterbores, Plug Cutters, Taper Point Drills, Brad Point Drills and Step Drills

*Vacuums and Dust Collectors*

CDC Larue Industries: Industrial Grade Vacuums and Dust Collection Equipment. (12/24/2012)

Clear Vue Cyclones: Cyclone Dust Collectors (5/4/2012)

Dustek: Dust Collectors (8/10/2013)

 Dustless Technologies: Dust Collectors and Shop Vacuums.

Nordfab Ducting: Clamp-Together Ducting For Dust, Mist, Fume and Smoke Collection. (7/29/2012)

Oneida Air Systems: Dust Collectors and Ductwork

Shop-Vac: Shop Vacuums (I don't know if everything they make is made here but the vacs I've seen from them have been.)

Simplicity Vacuums: Uprights, Canisters, and Central Vacuums (9/10/2012)

*Electrical
*
Coast Lamp Mfg.: Table Lamps (7/26/2012)

Craftsman Outdoor Lighting: Indoor and Outdoor Light Fixtures and Table Lamps. (7/26/2012) 

Fluke: The vast majority/all of their multimeters are made in USA. Their clamp meters are not made here and you'd have to check on the rest, look for the Made in USA label on their product description on their web site. 

Klien Tools: Electrical Tools (Not everything they make is made here but the majority of their stuff is.)

LEDnovation: LED Light Bulbs (Majority of their stuff is designed and manufactured in the USA with their other products being designed and manufactured in North America.) (7/26/2012)

Leviton: Electrical Devices, Lighting Controls, and Network Solutions (Not everything they make is made here but Country of Origin is listed on their web site and they'll email you a list of all their Made in USA products if you ask.)

Schoolhouse Electric & Supply:  Light Fixtures and Misc Other Items. (Most/all their light fixtures are made here but seems to be hit and miss on other items.) (7/1/2013)

 Seatek Company: Armored Cable Cutters, Cable Strippers, Pliers

Sylvania: Only company left still making incandescent light bulbs in the US at their St Mary, PA factory. They however are currently a German company

US Wire & Cable For those looking for new extension cords, here's another one to try.

*Fasteners*

Automotive Racing Products: Automotive Fasteners (5/12/2012)

FastenMaster: Structural Fasteners (Not everything is made here but the vast majority is. Lok line products, Trapease, and Cortex are made here. The Guard Dog line is not made here. Any other products, you'll have to check with them.) (7/26/2012)

Halsteel: Collated Nails and Anchor Bolts

Maze Nails: Hand Driven and Gun Nails

MSC Industrial Supply Co: Screws, Bolts, Nuts, etc. (Just select the "Made in USA" brand as you select your type of fastener.)

Tremont Nail Company: Cut Nails

*Flashlights, Work Lights, Extension Cords*

Coleman Cable Inc: Extension Cords (Not everything they make is made here but, best I can tell, their entire American Contractor line of extension cords are made here.)

Mag Lite: Flashlights


ProBuilt Professional Lighting: Wobblelights (They sell other types of lights but I don't believe any of those are made here.)

Saf-T-Lite: Work Lights and Extension Cords

*Gloves*

North Star Glove Company: Work Gloves

Carolina Glove Company: Work Gloves

*Hammers, Pry Bars, Nail Sets*

Council Tool: Hammers, Axes, Forged Bars

Dalluge Tools: Hammers (They also have DA Bars and saws but they aren't made here.)

Dasco Pro: Pry Bars, Chisels, Punches, etc. (10/31/2012)

Douglas Tool: Framing and Finish Hammers

Enderes Tools: Screwdrivers, Chisels, Nail Sets, Mason Tools, etc. (8/2/2012)

Estwing: Hammers, Prybars, Axes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is clearly marked on their web site.)

Hardcore Hammers: Hammers (9/10/2012)

Lixie: Industrial Striking Tools (12/24/2012)

 Spring Tools: Nails Sets, Center Punch, Wood Chisels

Stanley: Nail Sets

Vaughan Manufacturing: Hammers and Prybars

*High End Hand Tools*

Blue Spruce Toolworks: Chisels, Marking Tools, Mallets, etc.

Bridge City Tool Works: Saws, Squares, Rulers, Planes, etc. 

Chappell Universal Square & Rule Co.: Framing Squares and Center Rules

Lie-Nielsen Toolworks: Chisels, Planes, Saws, Scrapers, etc.

L.S. Starrett Company: Precision Tools, Gages and Instruments. (Not everything they make is made here but most stuff is. If you're looking for calipers, the 798 electronic and 120 dial calipers are US made and the 799 electronic and 1202 dial calipers are made in China.)

*Hvac*

Builders Best: Dryer Venting, Bathroom Fan Venting, Fresh Air Venting and General Venting

Taco Inc: Heating System Products

*Knives* *& Razor Blades*

Buck Knives: Pocket Knives, Hunting Knives, Kitchen Knives (They had moved most of their manufacturing overseas but have started bringing it back in the last couple of years. Knives are marked in the product description if it is Made in USA.) (5/16/2012)

Kershaw Knives: Knives (Not everything is made here but select the Made In USA box in the "Search By:" box.) (3/10/12) 

Personna: Misc. Razor Blades (Their blue blades are made in USA but I believe the majority of their other stuff is imported.)

US Blade: Misc. Razor Blades and Knives (2/13/2013)

*Ladders*

Little Giant: Home of the strongest, safest, most versatile ladders in the world.

Michigan Ladder Company: Step Ladders, Extension Ladders, and Articulating Ladders
*
Levels*

Crick: Levels

Johnson Level & Tool: Levels and Squares (Not everything they make is made here but, if you send them an email, they'll send you an excel spreadsheet of the 120 products they make here.) 

 Plum-It Inc: Extendable Levels

Pacific Laser Systems: Laser Levels

Port Austin Level & Tool Manufacturing: Levels and Drywall Tools

Sand Level and Tool: Levels, Squares, Straight Edges, etc. (3/18/2013)

 Smith Level Company: Hardwood Levels (9/22/2012)

Technidea Corporation: High Precision Pressurized Hydrostatic Altimeter (AKA a crazy precise water level) *(2/24/2014)
*
*Locks

*Master Lock: Padlocks, Trailer Couplers, Lubricants (They had shipped a lot of jobs overseas but have been bringing them back the last couple of years.) (5/14/2012)

Wilson Bohannan Lock Company: Padlocks


*List Continues in Post #3* ↓↓


----------



## Kent Whitten

Lie-Nielsen: Woodworking Tools. Made in Maine :thumbup:


----------



## J.C.

*Machinery*

Castle Inc.: Pocket Hole Machinery. (8/10/2013)

 Eagle Machinery: They are pretty much the old Oliver. They also sell the new Oliver stuff but that's a different company and none of that stuff is made here. 

Epilog Laser: Laser Engraving, Cutting, and Marking Machines. (8/10/2013)

Her-Saf Machinery: Panel Routers, Vacuum Clamps, Keyhole Machines (8/1/2012)

Northfield Woodworking Machinery: Industry quality woodworking machines.

Northwood Machine : CNC Routers and Machining Centers. (7/29/2012)

Original Saw Company: Radial Arm Saws and Beam Saws

PMK Machinery: Coping, Tenoning, and End-Matching Systems (8/26/2012)

Richline Machines: Mortise, Tenon, and Dovetail Machines (9/29/2012)

 Ritter Manufacturing: Machinery for line drilling, frameless cabinetry system drilling, frameless cabinetry construction boring and assembly, traditional frame dowel boring and assembly, raised panel cabinet and architectural door and window machining and assembly, face frame pocket boring and assembly, edge sanding and profiling, drawer box boring and assembly, and specialty woodworking. (I'm not sure if everything they sell is made here.)

RouterCAD: CNC Router and Cabinet Design Software. (8/10/2013)

Safety Speed Cut: Vertical Panel Saws, Panel Router, and Wide Belt Sander and Edge Banders.

Thermwood: CNC Routers

Unique Machine and Tool Co: Door Making Machines (11/3/2012)

Vega Enterprises: Lathes, Belt Sanders, Table Saw Fences, and Accessories. (8/2/2012)

Voorwood: Machinery for the Wood Products Industry. (8/26/2012)

Williams & Hussey Machine Co: Molders and Profile Knives (3/12/2012)

Woodmaster Tools: Molder/Planers and Drum Sanders

Yates-American Machine Company: Planer-Matchers, Double Rough-Surfacers, End Matchers, Rip Saws, Ggrinders, Tooling, Heads, Milled-to-Pattern Bits, Planer Knives, and other specialized woodworking tools. (I don't know if their stuff is made here or not but Warner says it is.)

*Masonry Tools

*Bon Tool: Asphalt, Concrete, Drywall, Flooring, and Siding Tools (Many of their products are made here but, not everything. Send them an email or call before you buy.) (6/11/2013) 
Curry Tool Company: Brick, Cement, Drywall, and Plastering Tools (6/11/2013)

Inter-Tool: Saws and Polishers (Some of the power units are made in Germany.) (6/17/2013)

Kraft Tool Company: Trowel Trade Tools for concrete, masonry, drywall, plaster, asphalt and tile professionals

Marshalltown Company: Premium Quality Trowels

Trow & Holden: Stone Cutting Tools

*Mechanics Tools*

Armstrong: Industrial Hand Tools

Bondhus Tools: Screw Drivers, Nut Drivers, Allen Wrenchs, etc. (3/14/2012)

Channel Lock: Pliers & Wrenches all made in Meadville, PA 
(Their screwdrivers and nutdrivers are made in China)

Craftsman: Not everything they sell is made here but the majority of their hand tools are. 

LoggerHead Tools: Bionic Wrench, Bit Dr, Bionic Grip

Snap On: Not everything they make is made here but they do give the country of origin of their products on their web site. 

Wright Tool: Mechanics Tools
*
Misc. Tools and Other Items*

Alberene Soapstone: Soapstone tiles, pavers, slabs, and blocks quarried in Virginia. (It's my understanding that it is the only open soapstone quarry left in the USA. I've also recently bought a couple slabs off of them and would highly recommend them.) *On Edit:* At this point, I will have to pull my recommendation for them. I have a second job for them and at this point their customer service seems to be non existent. 

Classic Engineering: Boring Jig Kits for Doors (1/26/2013)

Cell Pig: Their Cell Helmet cell phone case is made right down the road from me. (7/26/2012)

 Chattahoochee Pencil: Carpenter Pencils, Standard Pencils, and The Marking Tool. (4/3/12)

Dryer Wall Vent: Premium Grade Vent Closure (12/23/2013) 

 General Pencil Company: Pencils (10/6/2012)

Hide A Horse: Folding Saw Horses (3/10/12)

Magna-Lite: Magnifying Glasses (5/17/2012)

[STRIKE]Motorola MotoX: Cell Phone (10/6/2013)[/STRIKE] [No longer USA-made]

Midwest Tool & Cutlery Co.: Snips, Fence Tools, and Siding and Gutter Tools

Panda Pencil: Pencils 

PDY Systems: Tool Organization System (4/21/12)

ProKnee: Knee Pads (I don't own any but from other threads posted here, they're suppose to be one of the best knee pads you can buy.) (4/15/12)

Ram Board: Temporary Floor Protection (3/13/2012)

Shingle Eater: Roof Stripping Tools (10/6/2012) 

Super Anchor Safety: Safety Harnesses, Anchors, Lanyards (Not everything they make is made here but their Deluxe Tool Bag Harnesses, CRA Anchors, Lanyards, Shock Absorbers, and some of their RS and ARS anchors are made here. You'll have to double check with them on their other items) (5/18/2012)

Templaco Tools: Router Jigs, Door Tools, Door Lock Installation Kits (1/27/2013) 

 ThermaSol: Steam Shower Generators. (Look for the Made in USA label) (4/1/12)

Tiger Brand Jack Post: Jack Posts and Window Wells (6/10/2013)

Tool Hangers Unlimited: Tool Hangers For Your Saws, Nailguns and Other Tools (6/11/2013)

Ultra Alumium Mfg.: Fencing, Railings, Gates (5/14/2012)*

Painting

*C.A. Technologies: Paint Equipment and High Performance Spray Guns (9/10/2012)

Corona Brushes: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, it looks as though at least the majority is.) (2/12/2013) 

Purdy: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)

Wooster Brush Company: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)
*
Plumbing*

Apollo Valves: Valves

American Standard: Plumbing Fixtures (Not everything is Made in USA but, products made here are marked.)

Bradford White: Water Heaters (6/11/2013)

Brass Craft: gas connectors, appliance connectors, water connectors and water stops

Crane Plumbing: Plumbing Fixtures (Not everything is Made in USA but, products made here are marked.)

Fernco: Flexible Couplings and Innovative Plumbing and Drainage Solutions (7/26/2012)

Gilman Corporation: Pipe Insulation and Maritime Related Products (8/2/2012)

Mansfield Plumbing: Plumbing Fixtures (Not everything is Made in USA but, products made here are marked. They are also no longer a US owned company.)

Superior Tool: Plumbing Tools

Watermark Designs: Luxury Kitchen and Bathroom Faucets, Showers, Lighting and Hardware (9/22/2012)
*
Power Tools

*Darex: Commercial and Consumer Sharpening Products aka Drill Doctor and Work Sharp (All their products are assembled in Oregon) (3/20/2012)

DeWalt: Cordless Power Tools, Hand Tools and Accessories (Looks like the power tools are only assembled here as of right now but at least it's a step in the right direction) (11/14/2013)

DynaBrade: Air Sanders and Grinders

Foredom Electric Co.: Flexible Shaft Rotary Power Tools

Hougen Manufacturing: Annular Cutters, Portable Magnetic Drills, Electro-hydraulic Hole Punchers and Accessories

MK Diamond Products: Equipment For Cutting, Coring, and Polishing Masonry, Tile, and Stone. (Not all their products are made here so look for the Made in USA label on their web site.) (3/19/2012)

*Router Bits, Saw Blades, Shaper Cutters, and Other Misc. Tooling
**
*Byrd Tool Corp: Moulder heads, Shaper heads, Shelix cutter heads, etc. (They're shelix cutter heads are also awesome. I'd highly recommend anything from them.)

Carolina Specialty Tools: Cutters, Insert Tools, Carbide Tip Tools, and Router Bits.(4/1/12)

Eagle America: All their "Eagle Bits" are made in USA. Their "Pricecutter Bits" are made in Taiwan. 

Freeborn Tool: High Quality Shaper Cutters.

Forrest Manufacturing Company: High Quality Saw Blades This looks to be a good place to buy them: ForrestSawBladesOnline

H3D Tool Corp.: High Definition Diamond, Carbide, and Insert Tooling (8/26/2012)

Imperial Blades: Blades for popular multi tools. (I have no personal experience with their blades but they were rated average in the Fine Homebuilding blade review.)

Integra Precision Tooling: Router Bits, Insert Tooling, Saw Blades (Some of their stuff is made in Germany but it's marked on their web site.) (4/24/2012)

Jesada Tools: Router Bits, Saw Blades. (4/3/12)

Lenox: Band Saw, Reciprocating Saw, Jig Saw Blades. They also make hole saws and some hand tools. (I'm not sure if they make everything here but everything I've seen has been.)

Luxite Saw: Circular Saw Blades

M.K. Morse Company: Saw Blades, Holes Saws, and Drill Bits

Multiblades: After Market Blades for Oscillating Multi-Tools (8/9/2012)

Nordic Saw & Tool Inc. Saw Blades, Router Bits, Shaper Cutters, Drills/Countersinks (2/24/2013)

Olson Saw: Band and Scroll Saw Blades (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

Ridge Carbide Tool Company: Saw Blades, Router Bits, Custom Tooling (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

 Riverside Tool Corp.: Diamond Tooling, Insert Tooling, Router Bits, Spiral Cutters (8/26/2012)

Schmidt: Woodworking Tooling for Shapers, Moulders, Tenoners, Planers, Routers, Saws, etc. (8/26/2012)

 Toolco Industrial Corp.: Router Bits (4/1/12)

Velepec Cutting Tools: Solid Surface Cutting Tools and other misc. router bits. (4/17/12)

Vortex Tool Company: High Performance Router and Insert Cutting Tools 

Whiteside Machine Co: Arguably the best router bits you can buy. 

*Tape Measures*

U.S. Tape: Tape Measures (Not all their stuff is made here but they have their US made stuff marked on their web site.) 

Stanley: Their 16'X1" 33-516 PowerLock Tape is made here. I'm unsure about most of the rest but I know their 16'X3/4" 33-116 is not made here.

*Tile and Flooring

*Daltile: Porcelain, Ceramic, Stone Tiles and Slabs (They do have one factory in Mexico but their other 7 are located here) (3/19/2012)

Mapei: Flooring Installation Products (They have several manufacturing plants in the US but I'm unsure exactly what products they make in them. They are an Italian Company) (3/14/2012) 

Noble Company: Sheet Membranes & Shower Installation Products for Tile & Stone.

Ragno: Porcelain, Glass, and Glazed Tile (They have at least one manufacturing plant here in the US but I'm unsure if everything they sell here is made here. They are an Italian Company) (10/31/2012)

*Tool Accessories*

Accurate Technology Inc: Digital Stop & Fence Systems, Tool Setters, and QC Systems.

Incra: Fences, Jigs, Rules, and other Precise Woodworking Tools

Kreg Tool: Kreg Jigs, Deck Jigs, Precision Routing Systems, Klamp Components. Not everything they sell is still made here but most stuff is. 

LeeCraft Zero Clearance Inserts: Phenolic Table Saw Inserts

Tigerstop: Automated Saw Fences (10/6/2013)

Woodhaven: Misc Router and Shop Accessories

Woodpeckers Precision Woodworking Tools: Misc Router and Shop Accessories. (I've bought several things from them in the last few months and would highly recommend them. High quality products and nice to do business with.)

* Tool Belts* *& Hand Bags
* 
Diamond Back: Tool Belts

Occidental Leather: Tool Belts, Bags, and Vests

Super Pouch: Innovative Ideas in Organizers (3/10/12)

*Vehicle Related Products

*American Auto Racks: Ladder Racks, Shelving Units, Van Partitions, etc. (3/25/2013)

Brake Performance: Brake Rotors and Pads (I believe they could possibly be the last place still making brake rotors here in the USA. I haven't bought anything from them yet but they will be where my next rotors come from.) (3/25/2013)

Hook-Um Dano: Ladder Locks, Truck Racks, Ladder Racks (3/10/12)

NHTSA: American Automobile Labeling Act Reports *(3/3/2014)
*
Saver Automotive Products: Wiper Blades (They manufacturer the GoodYear branded wiper blades) *(3/1/2014)
*
Tow a Bin: Trash Can Towing Bracket (5/21/2012)

WeatherTech: Car Mats, Floor Mats, Cargo Liners, Window Deflectors (3/25/3013)

*Welding*

Hypertherm: Metal Cutting Products (7/3/2013)

Smith Equipment: Cutting and Welding Equipment (5/30/2012)
*
Yard Tools*

Bully Tools: Gardening, Lawn, Roofing, Flooring and Agricultural Tools


*List Continues in Post #12*


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Plumb It levels made in Tucson Arizona.
http://www.plumb-it.com/extendables.html


----------



## NJ Brickie

IMO the finest level made. Crick levels made in TX.

http://www.cricktool.com/

W.Rose masonry tools. They have been bought out by Kraft Tool. But anything I have bought recently still says USA.

http://www.krafttool.com/default.aspx


----------



## Brutus

Occidentals are, aren't they?

Viking tool belts made in Canada, Im pretty sure.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> Occidentals are, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking tool belts made in Canada, Im pretty sure.


Made in Canada is a good title for a new thread:jester: Hey Brutus why don't you spear head that for us:thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Made in Canada is a good title for a new thread:jester: Hey Brutus why don't you spear head that for us:thumbsup:


Maybe I'll do a bit of research...

There's a website dedicated to that, :laughing:

http://www.buycanadianfirst.ca/index.php


----------



## JHC

Good thread, I hope it stays updated.


----------



## stonecutter

Quality stoneworking tools http://www.trowandholden.com/


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I was made in the U.S.:shifty:

Does that count?:laughing:


----------



## J.C.

*Misc. Buy American Web Sites*

Americans Working: (10/6/2013)

American Made Everything: (5/17/2012)

America's Business to Consumer Incorporated (5/4/2012)

Ameriloop: It's a social insourcing community (7/1/2013)

An American Footprint: (5/16/2012)

Buy American Mart (5/4/2012)

Buy American Project (9/29/2012)

BuyDirect USA (10/13/2012)

Harry J. Epstein Co (1/26/2013)

 Hometown USA Stores (7/26/2012)

How Americans Can Buy American (5/4/2012)

I Only Buy American (5/4/2012)

It's Made Right Here (5/21/2012)

Made in America Store (5/5/2012)

Made in USA Certified (5/9/2012)

Made in USA Forever (5/16/2012)

Made in the USA Products Directory (5/4/2012)

Still Made in USA (5/4/2012)

The All American Home (9/17/2012)

Wood Machinery Manufacturers of America (8/26/2012)


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

My Toyota Tundra was built in the USA :thumbsup: Does that count?


----------



## JustaFramer

Klien Tools www.kleintools.com

General Tools and Instruments http://www.generaltools.com/

Vaughan http://www.vaughanmfg.com/


----------



## SPCarpentry

J.C. said:


> Bridge City Tool Works: Woodworking Tools
> 
> Sylvania: Only company left still making incandescent light bulbs in the US at their St Mary, PA factory. They however are currently a German company.


At one time Sylvania had 4 factories in my town. Now they have just 1 building, and I think it's for research/corporate offices. There's a lot of ex-workers who are just a couple of years older than me, who had to make major life changes when they lost their jobs there. Some never recovered and lost everything. I know some who had both spouses working there. They had high paying, specialized jobs that don't exist anywhere else. Then they had to start over in their early 50's - 60's. I feel real bad for anyone who gave their job 100% only to be fazed out by "share holder pressure" I just hope it doesn't get worse.

MagLite Flashlights = USA
Stiletto Hammers = USA?
There's a lot of building products made here. Just wish more tools were


----------



## PA woodbutcher

http://www.estwing.com/about_us.php


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Does all my old stuff count?


----------



## Redliz75

J.C. said:


> I just heard Whirlpool is laying off 5000 people worldwide and closing their factory is Fort Smith, Ark. That one factory employed 1800 people.
> 
> After seeing the previous post about the builder building the Made in USA house and the list of products he used, I thought we could make our own list. So, if you've bought any Made in USA tools or supplies recently please share. I'd be especially interested in hearing about plumbing and electrical fixtures. Maybe we'll be able to save a few jobs.
> 
> Anything I list will be, to the best of my knowledge, Made or Assembled in USA by a US owned company unless otherwise noted. If you've had a bad experience with a product or company listed, please share your experience so maybe we can find a better option.
> *
> 
> CABINET HARDWARE/SUPPLIES*
> 
> Columbia Forest Products: Hardwood plywood
> 
> Horton Brasses: Authentic Reproduction Cabinet and Furniture Hardware
> 
> KV Manufacturing Company: Drawer slides, storage products, closet hardware. Everything they make is not made in USA but 80% of their stuff is. One thing I know that is not made here is their MuV undermount slides, they are made in Taiwan. Every side mount slide I've ever bought from them are made in USA.
> *
> Drill Bits*
> 
> W.L. Fuller: Countersinks, Counterbores, Plug Cutters, Taper Point Drills, Brad Point Drills and Step Drills
> 
> Kodiak Cutting Tools: HSS and Carbide Cutting Tools
> 
> Montana Brand: Drill and Driver sets, Diamond Tile Bits, Plug Cutters
> 
> Snappy Tools: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. McFeelys sells their different sets and I highly recommend them, I uses them everyday.
> 
> Insty-Bit: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. Their Insty-Lok chuck is by far my favorite and use it instead of the one that came in the Snappy set.
> 
> SDS Drill Bits: SDS Masonry Drill Bits
> 
> *Router Bits and Router Accessories*
> 
> Eagle America: All their "Eagle Bits" are made in USA. Their "Pricecutter Bits" are made in Twain.
> 
> Whiteside Machine Co: Arguably the best router bits you can buy.
> 
> Freeborn Tool: High Quality Shaper Cutters.
> 
> Woodhaven: Misc Router and Shop Accessories
> 
> Woodpeckers Precision Woodworking Tools: Misc Router and Shop Accessories.
> 
> *Saw Blades*
> 
> Forrest Manufacturing Company: High Quality Saw Blades
> 
> Imperial Blades: Blades for popular multi tools. I have no personal experience with their blades but they were rated average in the Fine Homebuilding blade review.
> 
> 
> I think this is a good start and I'll post more later.



I have a cousin that lives near Evansville, IN. Whirlpool closed a huge plant there a few years ago to take the jobs away from Americans. It makes me PO'd!


----------



## Splinter

Taco heating system products... Based in Rhode Island, manufactured in Mass.

www.taco-hvac.com


----------



## Splinter

Forgot about www.insula-dome.com

InsulaDome skylights, made here on Long Island. They sell 'em at all the local HD's, not sure if they're nationwide yet.


----------



## Kent Whitten

I actually had the pleasure of doing a set of stairs last week with rough sawn red oak boards and wrought head nails. Nails were from

Tremont Nail in Mass.


----------



## Brutus

CrpntrFrk said:


> I was made in the U.S.:shifty:
> 
> Does that count?:laughing:


Are you saying you're a tool? :whistling:


----------



## J.C.

SPCarpentry said:


> MagLite Flashlights = USA
> Stiletto Hammers = USA?
> There's a lot of building products made here. Just wish more tools were


Unfortunately, Stiletto was sold to a foreign company a few years ago and they've moved most, if not, all their production to China.


----------



## J.C.

Redliz75 said:


> I have a cousin that lives near Evansville, IN. Whirlpool closed a huge plant there a few years ago to take the jobs away from Americans. It makes me PO'd!


It's only my opinion but I think Whirlpool is in a tough position. From the things I've read, they seem to be one of the few that are interested in keeping production here and have filed a complaint with the Commerce Department about "dumping" from manufacturers like LG and Samsung.


----------



## hammer7896

I think the stiletto all titanium hammers are still American made


----------



## J.C.

Another great place for nails:

Maze Nails: Hand-Driven and Pneumatic Gun Nails


----------



## concretemasonry

Sounds like a very provincial approach and severely limits the possibilities for better options. Do I have to get rid of my treasured Fein (made in Germany) that has only recently been offered to the price conscious U.S. market? The properties have prompted a lot of of cheaper U.S. knock-offs.

The "Made in the U.S." label can be meaningless because the products could be assembled using 90% imported elements. Some more responsible governments require a difference between "Made In" and "Assembled In".

The most rediculous statement is "Imported from Detroit". The Buick Regal is an older Opel and not a U.S. designed car.


----------



## J.C.

concretemasonry said:


> The "Made in the U.S." label can be meaningless because the products could be assembled using 90% imported elements. Some more responsible governments require a difference between "Made In" and "Assembled In".


That is false. If a product is only 10% US made, they are breaking the law if they use a Made in USA label. Complying with the Made in USA Standard


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Brutus said:


> Are you saying you're a tool? :whistling:


I am a huge tool!:laughing:


----------



## Sweebs

So it goes,,,upsetting & unfortunate. Just before Whirlpool took over Maytag, Maytag closed the doors on the mfg plant in Galesburg, Ill and those 1400 jobs flew south to Reynosa, Mex, obviously affecting those Maytag workers but a whole support network of local suppliers, local tax base and local services that previously provided things to those 1400 workers and their families. Thank God for Bill Clinton & NAFTA because now Mexico has hundreds of thousands of jobs that used to be OURS,,,WTF


----------



## moorewarner

CrpntrFrk said:


> I am a huge tool!:laughing:


We almost have something in common, I *have* a huge tool... :whistling


----------



## moorewarner

I can't say for sure that their tools are made in the USA, but I bet they are.

And I sure have been enjoying the coping foot the last couple of days.

http://www.collinstool.com/base.php?page=home.htm

And the clamps also.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

hammer7896 said:


> I think the stiletto all titanium hammers are still American made


Yes the T-bones are still made in America:thumbsup:



moorewarner said:


> I *have* a huge tool... :whistling


I have a 10lb. sledge hammer:whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk

moorewarner said:


> We almost have something in common, I *have* a huge tool... :whistling


You got kids too huh?!:laughing:


----------



## moorewarner

CrpntrFrk said:


> You got kids too huh?!:laughing:


That just gave me a childhood flashback.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I think most of my Channel Lock hand tools say made in usa on them.


----------



## NJ Brickie

J.C. said:


> Unfortunately, Stiletto was sold to a foreign company a few years ago and they've moved most, if not, all their production to China.


I had been using a Plumb hammer for quite awhile. I left the hammer in the gang box on a Friday and Friday night I found out that I needed to do some work at a friends house on Saturday. The hammer will need to be replaced soon so I figured I would stop by the supply house and just buy another one and keep it as back up and use it on Saturday. When I got there they had the Plumb I had been using and also a Estwing that looked nice. Checked them both out. Similar in price. Estwing is made in USA. Plumb is foreign, if I remember correctly China. So now I am the owner of a new Estwing. 

http://estwing.com/


----------



## moorewarner

NJ Brickie said:


> I had been using a Plumb hammer for quite awhile. I left the hammer in the gang box on a Friday and Friday night I found out that I needed to do some work at a friends house on Saturday. The hammer will need to be replaced soon so I figured I would stop by the supply house and just buy another one and keep it as back up and use it on Saturday. When I got there they had the Plumb I had been using and also a Estwing that looked nice. Checked them both out. Similar in price. Estwing is made in USA. Plumb is foreign, if I remember correctly China. So now I am the owner of a new Estwing.
> 
> http://estwing.com/


Ok, firstly Estwings site is example #1 of why doing your *whole site* in Flash sucks. 

Secondly, I have always rolled with Estwing, love 'em. I just picked up a 16oz ripper for finish work, got tired of my framer for all the small stuff.

I was working with a crew a few back and one of 'em when they saw that hanging asked if my Grand Dad knew I had his hammer. :laughing: laugh it up fatman I hope you brought your slippers for joist dancin'.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

MW your PM box is full ya know:laughing:


----------



## DuFast

Is there anything we can do to make a company start making their products 100% in America? If we all call and tell them we will pay more for american made do you think they would do it?


----------



## Cole82

My red wing's are made in the usa, you pay extra for it. They were $250 and the exact same china made red wing was $175. Didn't know red wings were sold any other place than the red wing stores though.

Cole


----------



## stonecutter

North hard hats


----------



## jhark123

Imperial Blades for the occilating tools


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

The dustless technology vac's are crap.


----------



## tnmtn

http://www.afboots.com/

work boots made in the USA, best boots I have ever worn.


----------



## tnmtn

http://www.pointerbrand.com/

Pointer brand jeans and work wear. top quality, triple stiched made by americans with american material.


----------



## jhark123

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The dustless technology vac's are crap.


I haven't used one but I'm tempted to agree on first sight. It's pretty obvious that they took a standard shop vac, put a better hepa set up on them and are trying to charge MORE than a fein or festool.


----------



## jhark123

American Heritage by Weinbrenner (boots) and some Danner Boots


----------



## zaydq

Douglas Tools is purely American


----------



## J.C.

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The dustless technology vac's are crap.


Why do you say that? I've never seen one before so I'd be interested in hearing reviews.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

J.C. said:


> Why do you say that? I've never seen one before so I'd be interested in hearing reviews.


Don't let Warner post stop you:blink: He like to post to the point and from the heart:laughing: I kinda like it:clap:


----------



## dakzaag

While I am all for buying american as a choice, I also like the choice of buying a really inexpensive tool that I know I will only use once in a while or at least try it out and see how it works for me. 

I think it is great to have choice. What really gets my goat is the buy america band wagon that owns a bunch of cheap china crap in their back yard and tool boxes at home. 

It seems that the same guys who complain the loudest about jobs going overseas are also the ones who buy their fine wood working tools at Walmart. 

I prefer to have a choice and I make my decisions based on the actual use of an item. If I have it in my hand every day, its going to be the best I can find. If I use it three times a year, well then I probably will find the cheapest one within 100 miles of me. :clap:


----------



## hos

This is a really great list. I've been trying to buy products only in the USA and have been having a difficult time finding them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

i have no problem with using US parts even though im not from the US. I downloaded the list also. Lets hope the customers see the advantage of a little more cost over made in China. Hopefully it teaches these companys a lesson about moving to china.


----------



## aptpupil

thanks for making this a sticky. now is there any way we can combine this thread with another of the same ilk:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/made-usa-product-list-106806/


----------



## TarahGruber

Nice post! Good to know what's actually made in the USA.


----------



## killerdecks

These are made in america:
http://www.thedeckbarn.com/products.aspx?brand=1


----------



## The Golden Rule

*Chippewa found cheaper*

As a girl who knows how to find a bargain without sacrificing quality :thumbsup:, let me point you to 6pm.com, a clearance house for Zappos. 

http://www.6pm.com/chippewa-mens-boots~3 They have Chippewa at up to 60% off.

Return shipping is not free like Zappos though so make sure you know what size to order.


----------



## angus242

aptpupil said:


> thanks for making this a sticky. now is there any way we can combine this thread with another of the same ilk:
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/made-usa-product-list-106806/


Done. There are 3 threads all merged into one so the posts might jump around a bit. At least the info is now all in one place!


----------



## artiospainting

Marco sand blaster made in davenport IA. IN the good old USA


----------



## aptpupil

updated list compiled from all the posts so far. big thanks to j.c. for keeping it going on the front page as well.
the attachment at the bottom has all the same info but with links included.




Accurate Technology Inc: Digital Stop & Fence Systems, Tool Setters, and QC Systems.

Advantage Drills Inc.: All types of drill bits for wood, metal, masonry, etc. 

AF Boots	
All American Clothing Co: Jeans, Shorts, Shirts (A fair amount of my clothes are from them and they're another first rate company.)

All USA Clothing: American Clothing for the American Worker

Allegiance Footwear: 100% American made boots for farm, field, hunt, work and casual wear. 

American Heritage by Weinbrenner (boots)
American Standard: Plumbing Fixtures (Not everything is Made in USA but, products made here are marked.)

Anne at Home: Decorative Hardware and Accessories

Apollo Valves: Valves

Armstrong: Industrial Hand Tools

Associated Industrial Distributers: Concrete/Masonry Hammer Bits and Chisels, Core Drills, Twist Bits, Glass and Tile bits, etc. (Not everything they sell is made in USA but everything they have that is made here is marked.)

Black Jack. http://www.gardner-gibson.com/brandc...spx?brandid=13

Blue Spruce Toolworks: Chisels, Marking Tools, Mallets, etc.

Blum: Undermount Drawer Slides (They aren't a US company and most of their stuff is not made here but, they are the only ones I know of that make undermount drawer slides here.)

Brass Craft: gas connectors, appliance connectors, water connectors and water stops

Bridge City Tool Works: Woodworking Tools 

Builders Best: Dryer Venting, Bathroom Fan Venting, Fresh Air Venting and General Venting

Bully Tools: Gardening, Lawn, Roofing, Flooring and Agricultural Rools

Byrd Tool Corp: Moulder heads, Shaper heads, Shelix cutter heads, etc. (I've met Tom Byrd and he was a super nice guy. They're shelix cutter heads are also awesome. I'd highly recommend anything from them.) 

Cabinet Authority, LLC

Carolina Glove Company: Work Gloves

CCF Industries: Dovetail Drawer Boxes (They're 5 miles from my house so, I had to include them.)

Channel Lock: Pliers & Wrenches all made in Meadville, PA (Their screwdrivers and nutdrivers are made in China)

Chappell Universal Square & Rule Co.: Framing Squares and Center Rules

Chippewa boots (http://www.6pm.com/chippewa-mens-boots~3 )

Columbia Forest Products: Hardwood plywood

Cool Components: Home Theater and Audio Video Cooling Solutions (I've used their Cabinet Vent package, HiFlo Lite Package, and Temp Controllers. I'd recommend the HiFlo package and temp controllers but I'm not a big fan of the Cabinet Vents, they don't move very much air.) 

Craftsman: Not everything they sell is made here but the majority of their hand tools are. 

Crane Plumbing: Plumbing Fixtures (Not everything is Made in USA but, products made here are marked.)

Crick levels made in TX.
Dalluge Tools: Hammers (They also have DA Bars and saws but they aren't made here.)

Danner Boots (some)
Diamond Back: Tool Belts

Douglas Tool: Framing and Finish Hammers

Dustless Technologies: Dust Collectors and Shop Vacuums.

DynaBrade: Air Sanders and Grinders

Eagle America: All their "Eagle Bits" are made in USA. Their "Pricecutter Bits" are made in Taiwan. 

Eagle Machinery: They are pretty much the old Oliver. They also sell the new Oliver stuff but that's a different company and none of that stuff is made here. 

Estwing hammers
Estwing: Hammers, Prybars, Axes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is clearly marked on their web site.)

Fenix: Builders Hardware

Fluke: The vast majority/all of their multimeters are made in USA. Their clamp meters are not made here and you'd have to check on the rest, look for the Made in USA label on their product description on their web site. 

Foredom Electric Co.: Flexible Shaft Rotary Power Tools

Forrest Manufacturing Company: High Quality Saw Blades

Fox Valley steel & wire co. http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/Sea...nufacturer=Fox Valley Steel And Wire

Freeborn Tool: High Quality Shaper Cutters.

General Tools and Instruments http://www.generaltools.com/

Halsteel: Collated Nails and Anchor Bolts

Horizon Cabinet Doors Product Specialist

Horton Brasses: Authentic Reproduction Cabinet and Furniture Hardware (I use their stuff regularly. It's their hinges, handles, and bullet catches that I used on my entertainment center that I posted pictures of and their handles will be on my desk that I'm currently working on. They're also a first rate family owned company that's great to do business with.)

Hougen Manufacturing: Annular Cutters, Portable Magnetic Drills, Electro-hydraulic Hole Punchers and Accessories

Husky plastic sheeting 
Imperial Blades for the oscillating tools
Imperial Blades: Blades for popular multi tools. (I have no personal experience with their blades but they were rated average in the Fine Homebuilding blade review.)

Incra: Fences, Jigs, Rules, and other Precise Woodworking Tools

Insty-Bit: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (Their Insty-Lok chuck is by far my favorite and use it instead of the one that came in the Snappy set.)

InsulaDome skylights, made here on Long Island. They sell 'em at all the local HD's, not sure if they're nationwide yet.
Jenny Products: Hand Carry, Wheeled Portable and Stationary Compressors

Johnson Level & Tool: Levels and Squares (Not everything they make is made here but, if you send them an email, they'll send you an excel spreadsheet of the 120 products they make here.) 

Klien Tools: Electrical Tools (Not everything they make is made here but the majority of their stuff is.)

Kodiak Cutting Tools: HSS and Carbide Cutting Tools (I've used a number of their bits and would recommend them.)

Kraft Tool Company: Trowel Trade Tools for concrete, masonry, drywall, plaster, asphalt and tile professionals

Kreg Tool: Kreg Jigs, Deck Jigs, Precision Routing Systems, Klamp Components. Not everything they sell is still made here but most stuff is. 

KV Manufacturing Company: Drawer slides, storage products, closet hardware. (Everything they make is not made in USA but 80% of their stuff is. One thing I know that is not made here is their MuV undermount slides, they are made in Taiwan. Every side mount slide I've ever bought from them are made in USA.)

L.S. Starrett Company: Precision Tools, Gages and Instruments. (Not everything they make is made here but most stuff is. If you're looking for calipers, the 798 electronic and 120 dial calipers are US made and the 799 electronic and 1202 dial calipers are made in China.)

Laticrete. http://www.laticrete.com/

Lenox: Band Saw, Reciprocating Saw, Jig Saw Blades. They also make hole saws and some hand tools. (I'm not sure if they make everything here but everything I've seen has been.)

Leviton: Electrical Devices, Lighting Controls, and Network Solutions (Not everything they make is made here but they'll email you a list of all their Made in USA products if you ask.)

Lie-Nielsen Toolworks: Chisels, Planes, Saws, Scrapers, etc.

Lincoln, Miller, and some Century Welders
Little Giant Ladder Systems: Home of the strongest, safest, most versatile ladders in the world.

LoggerHead Tools: Bionic Wrench, Bit Dr, Bionic Grip

Ludowici roof tiles and fittings
Luxite Saw: Circular Saw Blades

Maasdam Come-a-longs
Maglite: Their flashlights are sold worldwide but they all come from one place, the USA. 

Malco tools( sheet metal etc. )
Mansfield Plumbing: Plumbing Fixtures (Not everything is Made in USA but, products made here are marked. They are also no longer a US owned company.)

Marco sand blaster made in davenport IA. IN the good old USA
Marshalltown Company: Premium Quality Trowels. Look for the Made in USA label in the product details.

Maze Nails: Hand-Driven and Pneumatic Gun Nails

Michigan Ladder Company: Step Ladders, Extension Ladders, and Articulating Ladders 

Midwest Snips: Snips Hand Tools and Metal Working Tools

Montana Brand: Drill and Driver sets, Diamond Tile Bits, Plug Cutters (I have a set of their brad point drill bits and would recommend them.)

MSC Industrial Supply Co: Screws, Bolts, Nuts, etc. (Just select the "Made in USA" brand as you select your type of fastener.)

Mullan Tool Co. (406) 777-5950
My Shower Grate Shop Drains - Made in America/Canada
New Balance: Athletic Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Noble Company makes Noble Seal TS - Made in America.
North hard hats
North Star Glove Company: Work Gloves

Northfield Woodworking Machinery: Industry quality woodworking machines.

Notting Hill Decorative Hardware: Decorative Hardware

Occidental Leather: Tool Belts, Bags, and Vests

Oliver/Eagle Machinery
Olson Saw: Band and Scroll Saw Blades (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

Oneida Air Systems: Dust Collectors and Ductwork

Original Saw Company: Radial Arm Saws and Beam Saws

Pacific Laser Systems: Laser Levels

Plumb It levels made in Tucson Arizona.
Plum-It Inc: Extendable Levels

Pointer brand jeans and work wear. top quality, triple stiched made by americans with american material.
Pointer Brand: High Back, Low Back and Carpenter Overalls, Carpenter Jeans, Blue Jeans, Coveralls, Hunting Clothes, Denim Jackets, Shorts and Shortalls for Adults and Children.

Pony clamps
Port Austin Level & Tool Manufacturing: Levels and Drywall Tools

ProBuilt Professional Lighting: Wobblelights (They sell other types of lights but I don't believe any of those are made here.)

Quick Drain USA makes linear shower drains - Made in America
Red Wing Shoes: Work Boots (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Ridge Carbide Tool Company: Saw Blades, Router Bits, Custom Tooling (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

Ritter Manufacturing: Machinery for line drilling, frameless cabinetry system drilling, frameless cabinetry construction boring and assembly, traditional frame dowel boring and assembly, raised panel cabinet and architectural door and window machining and assembly, face frame pocket boring and assembly, edge sanding and profiling, drawer box boring and assembly, and specialty woodworking. (I'm not sure if everything they sell is made here.)

Rocky Mountain Hardware: Door Hardware, Cabinet Hardware, Kitchen and Bath Accessories, etc.

RTA Cabinet Product Specialist

Rubbermade products, such as action packers, tool boxes, lunch boxes, and water jugs are US made. 
Safety Speed Cut: Vertical Panel Saws, Panel Router, and Wide Belt Sander and Edge Banders.

Saf-T-Lite: Work Lights and Extension Cords

Seatek Company: Armored Cable Cutters, Cable Strippers, Pliers

sherwin Williams paint
Shirts That Go: For the youngsters in your family. 

Shop-Vac: Shop Vacuums (I don't know if everything they make is made here but the vacs I've seen from them have been.)

Smaller Stihl chainsaws are made in the US, their larger saws are made in Germany.
Snap On: Not everything they make is made here but they do give the country of origin of their products on their web site. 

Snappy Tools: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (McFeelys sells their different sets and I highly recommend them, I use them everyday.)

Spring Tools: Nails Sets, Center Punch, Wood Chisels

Stanley: Nail Sets

Stanley: Their 16'X1" 33-516 PowerLock Tape is made here. I'm unsure about most of the rest but I know their 16'X3/4" 33-116 is not made here.

Stanley-Proto division http://www.stanleyproto.com. Made in the USA unlike their other tools that are now pretty much crap.

Starrett: Precision Tools, Gages and Instruments. Not everything they sell is still made here but most stuff is.

Superior Tool: Plumbing Tools 

Surefire, Peak LED, and Streamlight all make good quality flashlights in the US.
Swanson Speed squares
Sylvania: Only company left still making incandescent light bulbs in the US at their St Mary, PA factory. They however are currently a German company.

Taco Inc: Heating System Products

Thermwood: CNC Routers

titebond glues
Tremont Nail Company: Cut Nails

Trow and Holden. Quality stoneworking tools http://www.trowandholden.com/

U.S. Tape: Tape Measures (Not all their stuff is made here but they have their US made stuff marked on their web site.) 

Vaughan Manufacturing: Hammers and Prybars

Vortex Tool Company: High Performance Router and Insert Cutting Tools 

W.L. Fuller: Countersinks, Counterbores, Plug Cutters, Taper Point Drills, Brad Point Drills and Step Drills

W.Rose masonry tools. They have been bought out by Kraft Tool. But anything I have bought recently still says USA.
Weinbrenner Shoe Company: Work Boots and Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Whites Boots: Work Boots 

Whiteside Machine Co: Arguably the best router bits you can buy. 

Wilson Bohannan Lock Company: Padlocks

Woodhaven: Misc Router and Shop Accessories
Woodmaster Tools: Molder/Planers and Drum Sanders

Woodpeckers Precision Woodworking Tools: Misc Router and Shop Accessories. 

Wright Tool: Mechanics Tools

Yates-American Machine Company: Planer-Matchers, Double Rough-Surfacers, End Matchers, Rip Saws, Ggrinders, Tooling, Heads, Milled-to-Pattern Bits, Planer Knives, and other specialized woodworking tools. (I don't know if their stuff is made here or not but Warner says it is.)


Other resources:
http://abcnews.go.com/WN/page?id=13061314. 
http://abcnews.go.com/WN/page/map-find-made-america-goods-13917383
http://findusmade.com/Mall/Tools.htm
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/pubs.aspx
http://www.thedeckbarn.com/products.aspx?brand=1

Canada:
Veritas
Viking tool belts

Non-tools:
USA Coffee Company: 100% Pure Hawaiian Coffee 
Bunn: Coffee Makers made in USA
Federal Ammunition
Weathertech: Car Mats, Floor Mats, Cargo liners, Side Window Deflectors, etc. for your car and truck. 


Unconfirmed:
Strait-Line. http://www.irwin.com/ (?)
Stiletto Hammers = USA?
Collins coping tool


----------



## J.C.

Thanks for the list aptpupil. One that I would be very hesitant to include is Stiletto. They might still make a couple of their top of the line model hammers here but they are owned by TTI. I cannot say enough bad things about TTI. At this point, I would use a rock to drive in nails before I'd by a Stiletto hammer or buy anything from a TTI owned company. 

To add to the list and one that I would highly recommend, I have another good one. Leecraft Zero Clearance Table Saw Inserts When it comes to table saw inserts, they are the standard by which all others are judged.


----------



## stonecutter

Jorgensen clamps.


----------



## J.C.

For those looking at Forrest Saw Blades, you might want to try these guys out. Forrest Saw Blades Online They are the same company that I have for my Leecraft Zero Clearance Inserts but, they also have a very good selection and good prices for Forrest blades.


----------



## J.C.

As it turns out, a single post is limited to 20000 characters and I've surpassed that limit with my list. The list will continue in post #3.


----------



## finakat

That was an outstanding thread, and it really is insane to see how little tools are still made here, I was hoping to atleast see one or two popular power tool manufactures still making atleast some tools in the USA.

Bought a hilti circular saw not that long ago, I was actually surprised when the box said made in china.

One thing I've always pondered is how come tools made in China and Japan (by USA based companies) often have a compromise in their quality?
I understand the labor is super cheap, so therefore are the companies not profiting enough just from exploiting the super cheap labor like crazy? Do they really have to use less than par materials, metals, wiring, and e.t.c. to make the tools even less desirable? 

It sounds crazy but it makes sense, just because they are not made in the USA doesn't mean they have to be complete junk. I'm sure some of those TTI companies could have a QC rep communicating with the sweat shops to ensure that their products are just as good as they were 20 years ago. This ofcourse, would only be if they wanted to though...:laughing:


----------



## jhark123

Super Anchor harnesses and some anchors are made right here in Woodinville Washington:

http://www.superanchor.com/home.html

I have the deluxe harness with tool belt and it is a very nice product.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jhark123 that's a great link, some good stuff there:thumbsup:
I see here they even have stacker brackets
http://www.superanchor.com/scaffolding.html


----------



## J.C.

I've added a number of new links the last couple of weeks and it has we wondering if I should add "New" at the end of the descriptions to make it easier to find the new links. Or maybe put the date they are added? What are you thoughts on the subject?

Since the list as been posted for 4-5 months now, I'm curious to hear if anyone has bought a product because of the list and how do you like it?


----------



## jhark123

I would put dates on the new links, that is a good idea. I don't know that I have purchased anything off the list, but it certainly has raised my perspective of the number of USA products.

Also, I just got a Kershaw "speedsafe" knife, it's made in the USA.


----------



## aptpupil

J.C. said:


> I've added a number of new links the last couple of weeks and it has we wondering if I should add "New" at the end of the descriptions to make it easier to find the new links. Or maybe put the date they are added? What are you thoughts on the subject?
> 
> Since the list as been posted for 4-5 months now, I'm curious to hear if anyone has bought a product because of the list and how do you like it?


i've used it to help guide my decisions, so i definitely think it's a useful list. not to mention the thousands who have seen it just from searching online. my mom actually specifically said that my next xmas present must be made in the u.s. so i'll use the list then!
if it's not too much trouble i think it would be nice to see newer items in bold for a month or so.


----------



## Ram Board

Ram Board is proudly manufactured in America.

This is great thread! It's great to see the other companies out there that support our country.


----------



## J.C.

jhark123 said:


> but it certainly has raised my perspective of the number of USA products.


One thing I'm really pleasantly surprised about is the number of companies still making drill bits in the USA. Auger, twist, spade, masonry, step, hole saws, they can all be found in the links I've posted. That would have been one of the first things I thought would be made solely by 9 year olds in China. 

By far, the most disappointing is power tools. It is just humiliating and disgraceful what we've permitted to happen. We've let it happen to industry after industry and we wonder why our economy is in the toilet. :huh:


----------



## overanalyze

Some of Mapei products are U.S. made.


----------



## HeyGuiher

here is another list of products. http://anamericanfootprint.com/index.php


----------



## ohiohomedoctor




----------



## J.C.

ohiohomedoctor said:


> View attachment 67909


Kids with bad table manners are made in USA? :confused1:


----------



## darr1

its good to see this thread its so important to buy home made products when you can , it really does help with the local economy :thumbsup:


----------



## astor

Even it is owned by multi national company TotalFinaElf, I believe Bostik still manufacturers floor adhesives and others in 7 plants USA.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

ThermaSol Steam Generators.

They are even Red White and Blue!


----------



## ranteso

As simple as a pencil my appear to be, I've cursed every manufacture who farmed out their production to China and Mexico stating "quality has been maintained" 

Not by a long shot! Frustrating when you sharpen and sharpen and the graphite keeps breaking.


I've found that "Generals" test scoring pencil to be a great tool for the carpenter and they have been making pencils in the USA for over a 100 years! 
http://www.generalpencil.com/index.cfm?page=products&productid=21


----------



## roofermike

Red Adobe said:


> roofermike doese it have to be a real "scam wow" or will any synthetic shammy work?
> 
> 
> Pretty good idea Im gonna try it.......Its so dry here most of the time we dip our hats and shirts in water but it still sucks when in the eyes


Hey Red, sham wow is 100% rayon, made in Germany. Gitchya' box! Ain't that much.

roofer mike :thumbup:


----------



## J.C.

GRB said:


> I don't recall seeing Enderes Tools on the list, but they make some nice hand & striking tools in Minnesota.
> 
> Also, can anyone point me to a source for door hardware (hinges, knobsets, deadbolts, etc.)?



Any luck in finding door hardware?


----------



## GRB

J.C. said:


> Any luck in finding door hardware?


I haven't looked too hard, as we've been busy moving our shop & office. I'll report back when we have some info.


----------



## concretemasonry

Good/bad news for the anti China crowd. China is now the worlds largest auto market and also the world's largest auto producer, but they do not export an appreciable amount because of the huge market there.

Now, Ford (Lincoln) has decided to establish manufacturing facilities there in addition to exporting to China. Buick already has a plant in Shanghai that exports parts to the U.S. They still will not make a dent in the import market to China compared to Mercedes and BMW that have a very strong market presence for many years. Now China is also allowing more imports from Japan, but Korean imports seem to be more acceptable politically because of the value and quality. A Chinese company also bought the Volvo car business and the large heavy truck portion of Volvo was sold to Renault (French) and some of the trucks may be made in their heavy truck manufacturing plants that they own in PA.

India is similar, in a less obvious way. A huge Indian company that helped Ford avoid the "bail-out" by buying Jaguar and Rover for cash from Ford. the change in the products has been a great improvement because of the very strong Indian technological background and level of education there. I still not understand the Indian reluctance to export to the U.S., except their local demands are so great.

There are no "made in" labels on the parts that go into things people buy, but the U.S. allows "Made in the USA" to be put on equipment assembled in the U.S. using foreign components. Many other countries REQUIRE stronger labeling requirements that say either "Made in" or "Assembled in" to avoid the political games.

It is a big world that we live in and from a business sense for manufacturing parts and equipment, it does not revolve around the U.S. in development and quality to respond to the market. No one is isolated and can afford to buy only based on the "apparent source" of the products.


----------



## Andrew6127

http://www.hardcorehammers.com/

Haven't used one, was looking for a hammer made in America and found this but it's too pricey and I don't like to buying a hammer I can't swing before I pay for it.


----------



## Jaws

Anybody ever heard of theallamericanhome.com?

The builders documented that everything in the house was made in America. Everything, down to screws and nails. They actually had to buy some bolts from Catepilliar. Only thing they coukdnt find was a microwave or ceiling fan, the customer elected to eliminate them.

I serve on the board of directors for the Texas Association of Builders, and we had a board meeting at the Austin Convention Center Friday. One of my suppliers gave me two tickets to The All American Luncheon, at $75 a peice. I took the Executive Director of our local HBA, and the builders of the house were the speakers. They asked the builders in the audience to commit to garunteeing we would buy 5% more American made products in our projects and showed the statistics that proved if the whole industry would do it it would create 200,000+ jobs.

Pretty cool website, very cool plan.


----------



## stonecutter

IMO, these levels are better than Crick...which is still a great level.

http://www.smithlevelcompany.com/


----------



## Debookkeeper

I haven't read through the entire list, but Shingle Eater out of Mass makes roof rippers and also sends care packages to the US troops on Veterans Day, also International Tool Manufacturing (ITM) makes a lot of products in the USA.


----------



## Andrew6127

Andrew6127 said:


> http://www.hardcorehammers.com/
> 
> Haven't used one, was looking for a hammer made in America and found this but it's too pricey and I don't like to buying a hammer I can't swing before I pay for it.


So I bought one of the Blunt Force hammers these guys make....:thumbsup:

40 bucks well spent.


----------



## ToolNut

1 company I was surprised to see missing was werner ladders I remember as a trucker hauling in and out of their plant just out of Pittsburg. I haven"t bought a ladder for years so I guess I just missed it, what a shame. I personally think it may do some good instead of contacting the companies to contact elected officials and try to get them to reduce some of the restrictions that have been placed on manufactures. I know we have to have some but I believe we have reached the point that we are driving our companies overseas. I don't feel it's just cheap but we are making it increasingly difficult to produce here.


----------



## seanreit

Wow, five pages and no mention of http://www.thomasnet.com/

If you're looking to buy something made in the USA, that IS THE RESOURCE!

All US manufacturers for the construction business listed there, updated, I think yearly.

Since I perform work all over the US, and have only ever been allowed to install US made products, that book was a supply bible!


----------



## stonecutter

seanreit said:


> Wow, five pages and no mention of http://www.thomasnet.com/
> 
> If you're looking to buy something made in the USA, that IS THE RESOURCE!
> 
> All US manufacturers for the construction business listed there, updated, I think yearly.
> 
> Since I perform work all over the US, and have only ever been allowed to install US made products, that book was a supply bible!


Well one good reason is that sometimes a list doesn't show EVERYTHING. I just followed the link and saw that several products listed there are not on that website.


----------



## Cobbler

I glanced through and didn't see this, but Dasco Pro makes flatbars, chisels, punches, nail sets, etc. here. I have some of the flat bars, would recommend.

http://dascopro.com/


----------



## Rich D.

Ive been buying lots of dasco latley. Home depot carrys some of their stuff


----------



## siding guy23

I'm gonna buy my stuff from a country that didn't cause a world-wide recession.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

siding guy23 said:


> I'm gonna buy my stuff from a country that didn't cause a world-wide recession.


Pleas be more specific in what you're trying to say:blink:


----------



## Rich D.

huskys soft grip screwdrivers from home depot are made in usa :thumbsup:


----------



## tktile

*Tile made in the USA*

One of my larger suppliers moved over from Italy www.ragnousa.com a couple of years ago and now is produced in Florence, AL


----------



## J.C.

I don't know if anyone here wears Carhartt clothing but I have some good news. 2-3 years ago Carhartt pretty much stopped making anything here in the USA. After receiving numerous complaints and, apparently, a pretty big hit in sales, they've had a change of heart. In the last month or two they've started their Made in USA line and you can find it here on their web site. Carhartt Made in USA Line


----------



## J.C.

Ford is investing hundreds of millions $ in Ohio. They're moving production of their F-650/F-750 trucks from Mexico to Avon Lake, OH and adding production of their 2.7L EcoBoost engine to their Lima engine plant. Ford Investing $500M


----------



## concretemasonry

Ford announced a new facility in China to join Buick that has a plant in 
Shanghai.

I think the Shanghai plant makes mainly parts that are for China and exported out of China and they could be in you new GM product that is assembled in the U.S. The the products (cars?) were not identified.

It is possible the new operation could be to make cars for China, since they have a shortage despite with the world's largest demand for cars, a huge, huge production capacity. The major imports there now are Mercedes and BMW.

Fortunately, the illegal aliens from North Korea are not well suited to work in the modern automated Chinese plants.


----------



## J.C.

For those looking for new extension cords, here's another one to try US Wire & Cable. 

Moderator help to update the list would be greatly appreciated...

OP updated. - Moderator


----------



## J.C.

Sadly, CCF Industries burned to the ground this morning. It was still smoking when I drove by on my way home. Hopefully they'll choose to rebuilt and will be back soon. Fire breaks out at CCF Industries.


----------



## papaeric

*StagingBracket*

Check out this new staging bracket. It is the coolest bracket ever. And it is made in Vermont! www.stagingbracket.com


----------



## Mr. Direct

*US Made line of Sinks*

We have a line of sinks made right here in the USA!!! I'm sure you'll find they're surprisingly affordable. :thumbsup: http://www.mrdirectint.com/kitchen-sinks/usa-made.html


----------



## J.C.

For those looking for tile made in USA, you have a few options. 
1. Crossville Inc. Not all of their stuff is made here but everything is marked on their website.
2. Daltile They do have one plant in Mexico but their other 6 are here.
3. StonePeak Ceramics They are located in Tennessee


----------



## J.C.

Everlast Saw and Carbide Tools: High quality saw blades and router bits.


----------



## J.C.

YETI: Coolers (They have a couple factories here but they also have a plant in the Philippines. If you give them a call at 512-394-9384, they'll make sure you get a USA made one.)


----------



## J.C.

Baer & Son Cutlery: Knives

Air Handling Systems: Dust Collection Pipes and Fittings


----------



## J.C.

I saw a table full of extension cords from Milspec Industries and all the ones I looked at were Made in China. If a moderator could remove them from the main list, it would be greatly appreciated. They are listed in the "Flashlights, Work Lights and Extension Cords" Section. Thanks


----------



## Tinstaafl

J.C. said:


> If a moderator could remove them from the main list, it would be greatly appreciated.


Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond D.

What the heck does this mean?









:no:
D.


----------



## Diamond D.

Oh! Never mind.
My bad, it was a little dark, I read "by" for "for". :blush:

Sorry, 
D.


----------



## J.C.

SAS Shoes I've never had a pair but 4 people that I know that have them say they are the most comfortable shoes they've ever owned.


----------



## J.C.

PEC Tools: Precision Measuring Tools


----------



## J.C.

Rousseau Company: Table Saw Stands, Miter Saw Stands, Router Tables, Router Accessories, etc.


----------



## madmax718

my coleman extreme 3 day 28 qt is made in USA.


----------



## [email protected]

Chippewa boots. While other manufacturers make some boots in the USA, Chippewa makes them all here. That isn't an easy feat, especially to do so profitably like they have.

I recently wrote an article on Work Boots Made in USA. If you're interested check out: http://bootsoversuits.com/work-boots-made-in-usa/

Also, I bought a set of ChannelLocks recently. You just can't go wrong with them either.

_______________________________________________________

Justin
www.bootsoversuits.com


----------



## abrconstr

Redwings boots,


----------



## J.C.

Big Gator Tools: Drill and tap guides.

Rite in the Rain: Mechanical Pencils and weather resistant note pads.

Tekton: Screwdrivers, punches, chisels, pliers, etc. (Not all of their stuff is made here. Click the specs tab on whatever you're looking at and they list country of origin.)


----------



## ipewoods

I know deckwise offers mostly (if not all) made in the U.S.A. products. We use them for a lot of decking accessories.


----------



## J.C.

AllUSAClothing.com is having a 20% off sale on socks until 7/23/17 coupon code SOCK717


----------



## J.C.

Festool is starting production of guide rail tracks here in the US. Guide Rail Production in America

Prier: Residential and Commercial Hydrants

Siox Chief: Rough Plumbing Products

Harry J Epstein Co: Family owned hardware store that sells a number of US made hand tools. (country of origin is listed for everything they sell)

Ideal Industries: Main thing you'd know them for is wire termination and wire management products. However, over the last few years they've acquired some well known brands such as SK Tool, Western Forge and Pratt-Read Tools when they fell on bad times. They've kept production here in the US.


----------



## HansDohm

Speed Square Holder Made in South Carolina U.S.A. 
I'm a one man shop making a Speed Square Holder for a problem I had like you, how to hold it. see it on my web site SpeedSquareHolder.com or on youtube
if you shoot me an email I'll send one out for free if you give me some feedback.
[email protected]


----------



## J.C.

I've recently been researching made in USA saw blades for my Festool TS55 track saw and Kapek miter saw. Here's what I've found so far:

160mm x 30T Forrest Woodworker II

160mm x 50T Forrest Woodworker I

160mm x 48T Ridge Carbide

260mm x 90T Forrest Chopmaster

260mm X 60T or 80T Ridge Carbide RS1000

I've also been talking with the owner of Everlast Saw and he seems interested in starting to offer them as stock sizes. I was asking about 160mm 28t and 48t and 260mm 80 or 90t blades but is there interest in any other sizes and tooth counts? I don't have a TS75 so I didn't ask him about 210mm blades. I'll ask him about others if there's interest.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Everlast is my first choice for blades for almost everything in my shop. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Everlast is my first choice for blades for almost everything in my shop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They didn't use to call themselves Everlast Saw of North America, did they? I'll have to look at some old blades tomorrow and see what they say. Also looks like they're in Kansas now, I think that's new.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

J.C. said:


> They didn't use to call themselves Everlast Saw of North America, did they? I'll have to look at some old blades tomorrow and see what they say. Also looks like they're in Kansas now, I think that's new.


I believe they were recently bought and moved manufacturing from FL to KS.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I believe they were recently bought and moved manufacturing from FL to KS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hopefully Paul doesn't live in China. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

May be based out if NY?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HansDohm

*UPdate for name, now EZ Square Holder*



HansDohm said:


> Speed Square Holder Made in South Carolina U.S.A.
> I'm a one man shop making a Speed Square Holder for a problem I had like you, how to hold it. see it on my web site SpeedSquareHolder.com or on youtube
> if you shoot me an email I'll send one out for free if you give me some feedback.
> [email protected]


For reasons we changed the name to EZ Square Holder and the web site EZ Square Holder.com 
Still can send an email to [email protected] and get a free one

By the way caught Norm Abrams with on on his belt.








This is from the CBS Sunday Morning show. See the whole segment here https://www.cbsnews.com/videos/rebuilding-americas-pool-of-construction-workers/


----------



## Lainey

hey, tried going to your website speedsquareholder.com and nothing there...


----------



## HansDohm

Had to switch to EZSquareHolder.com because Swanson owns the word "Speed"


----------



## J.C.

Just need to update Pacific Laser Systems. They've apparently been bought out by Fluke sometime recently and I'm not sure when but they've started moving production to China. At the very least the new PLS 180 are made in China. :sad:


----------



## Lainey

They are at ezsquareholder.com now....did you see Norm on This Old House wearing it? Can there be any better recommendation?


----------



## Calidecks

Lainey said:


> They are at ezsquareholder.com now....did you see Norm on This Old House wearing it? Can there be any better recommendation?


 The square sticks when it bottoms out in that holder. Due to the inside being tapered. 

_________________


----------



## HansDohm

*EZ Square Holder*

As the inventor I designed it to lightly lock the Square in so that It will not fall out when tipped, To release the square from holder place thumb at top of holder and lift square with fore finger as in this short clip shows 




I thank you for trying my product.




Californiadecks said:


> The square sticks when it bottoms out in that holder. Due to the inside being tapered.
> 
> _________________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

J.C. said:


> Just need to update Pacific Laser Systems. They've apparently been bought out by Fluke sometime recently and I'm not sure when but they've started moving production to China. At the very least the new PLS 180 are made in China. :sad:


Oh that sucks!!! On longer Pacific then.


----------



## J.C.

I saw this one over in another thread:

Bullet Tools: Flooring and Siding Shears

And for the bad news, another bits the dust.... R.I.P. - Death of the American Denim Industry


----------



## dayexco

smith equipment, "now owned and flagged by miller electric" gas cutting and welding equipment...manufactured in watertown, south dakota.


----------



## Big Johnson

https://www.stabilgear.com


----------



## J.C.

Dubuque Clamp Works: They have no web site but make various woodworking clamps. One place to buy them is from Harry J. Epstein Co.

Here's a little article about them. A gripping history for Dubuque Clamp Works


----------



## kixnbux

Bullet Tools


----------



## J.C.

Clog Hog: Sewer Jetters Drain Cleaners for Pressure Washers


----------



## J.C.

Made in America Co.: They have a list of over 600 Made in USA companies. Looks to be a pretty good list.


----------



## Ohio painter

I just asked Michigan Ladder Co whether all their ladders were made in the USA, here is their reply:

Thank you very much for your interest in the Michigan Ladder product line.
Per your inquiry, all wood ladders are manufactured in the USA with domestic components; all industrial grade fiberglass stepladders, double fronts and platform ladders are assembled here with domestic and foreign components; all industrial grade fiberglass extensions are manufactured outside of the US: and all aluminum ladders are manufactured in Canada / Mexico.


----------



## J.C.

The original list is getting quite outdated so, time for some updates. This is going to take a while. It was much nicer and easier when I could just edit the front page but I guess this will work as well. 

First phase is going to fix or remove links that don't work and then I'll add in the ones that have been mentioned the last few years. 

*Air Compressors

*Jenny Products: Hand Carry, Wheeled Portable and Stationary Compressors

Rolair Systems: Air Compressors (I'm unsure if all their stuff is made here.) (10/6/2013)*

Boots/Shoes

*Allegiance Footwear: 100% American made boots for farm, field, hunt, work and casual wear. 

Danner: Boots (Some are imported but they're all marked on their website.) (12/9/2013)

EnerGel Insoles: Insoles (11/28/2013)

New Balance: Athletic Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Red Wing Shoes: Work Boots (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Union Boot Pro: Work and Uniform Boots (12/24/2012)

Weinbrenner Shoe Company: Work Boots and Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)


* CABINET HARDWARE/SUPPLIES*

Anne at Home: Decorative Hardware and Accessories

Blum: Undermount Drawer Slides (They aren't a US company and most of their stuff is not made here but, they are the only ones I know of that make undermount drawer slides here.)

Brusso: Cabinet Hardware (2/24/2013)

Bumper Specialties, Inc: Self-Adhesive Polyurethane Bumper Feet (3/12/2012)

CCF Industries: Dovetail Drawer Boxes (They're 5 miles from my house so, I had to include them.)

Columbia Forest Products: Hardwood plywood

Cool Components: Home Theater and Audio Video Cooling Solutions (I've used their Cabinet Vent package, HiFlo Lite Package, and Temp Controllers. I'd recommend the HiFlo package and temp controllers but I'm not a big fan of the Cabinet Vents, they don't move very much air.) 

Fenix: Builders Hardware

Horton Brasses: Authentic Reproduction Cabinet and Furniture Hardware (I use their stuff regularly. It's their hinges, handles, and bullet catches that I used on my entertainment center that I posted pictures of and their handles will be on my desk that I'm currently working on. They're also a first rate family owned company that's great to do business with.)

KV Manufacturing Company: Drawer slides, storage products, closet hardware. (Everything they make is not made in USA but 80% of their stuff is. One thing I know that is not made here is their MuV undermount slides, they are made in Taiwan. Every side mount slide I've ever bought from them are made in USA.)

KornerKing: Corner Cabinet Solutions (12/9/2013)


Notting Hill Decorative Hardware: Decorative Hardware

Rocky Mountain Hardware: Door Hardware, Cabinet Hardware, Kitchen and Bath Accessories, etc.

Whitechapel Ltd.: Brass and Iron Furniture Hardware (Not everything is made here but they have country of origin marked for most items on their website.) (3/18/2013)

Youngdale MFG.: Cabinet Hinges (7/30/2012)*

Clamps*

Bowclamp: Clamping Cauls

Clam Clamp: Miter Clamps

Collins Tool Company: Miter Clamps, Bunny Plane, Coping Foot. (I'm a big fan of their miter clamps and coping foot. All made in Plain City, Ohio.)

* Clothing*

All American Clothing Co: Jeans, Shorts, Shirts (A fair amount of my clothes are from them and they're another first rate company.)

All USA Clothing: American Clothing for the American Worker

American Giant Clothing: Sweatshirts, T-shirts, Polos and soon, Jackets (6/5/2012)

Bayside: Apparel and Headwear (I have a number of T-shirts from them and no complaints) (11/16/2012)

Camber Sportswear: Heavyweight Sweatshirts, T-shirts, and Active Clothing. (11/16/2012)

Darn Tough Vermont: All Weather Performance Socks (7/1/2013)

Holdup Suspender Company: Suspenders (11/26/2012) 

Kellsport: Sweatshirts (12/29/2012)

 Pointer Brand: High Back, Low Back and Carpenter Overalls, Carpenter Jeans, Blue Jeans, Coveralls, Hunting Clothes, Denim Jackets, Shorts and Shortalls for Adults and Children.

Round House: Overalls, Jeans, Aprons (5/12/2012)

Schaefer Ranchwear: Jeans, Outerwear, Shirts (9/22/2012)

Shirts That Go: For the youngsters in your family. 

Texas Jeans: Jeans (5/6/2012)

Vermont Flannel Company: Flannel Shirts, Pants, Robes, Jackets, Pajamas (4/3/12)

WaterShed: Rainwear

Wigwam Mills: Performance Socks (I have several pair and would recommend them. 100% of everything they make is made here.) (12/24/2012)

*Coffee

*Bunn: Coffee Makers made in USA (Not all models are US made. The GRX, BX, or BTX models are US made.)

* Drill Bits*

Associated Industrial Distributers: Concrete/Masonry Hammer Bits and Chisels, Core Drills, Twist Bits, Glass and Tile bits, etc. (Not everything they sell is made in USA but everything they have that is made here is marked.)

Advantage Drills Inc.: All types of drill bits for wood, metal, masonry, etc. 

Atlas Cutting Tools: Carbide, HSS, and Cobalt Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

 Insty-Bit: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (Their Insty-Lok chuck is by far my favorite and use it instead of the one that came in the Snappy set.)

Kodiak Cutting Tools: HSS and Carbide Cutting Tools (I've used a number of their bits and would recommend them.)

LakeShore Carbide: End Mills and Countersinks (4/1/12)

Montana Brand: Drill and Driver sets, Diamond Tile Bits, Plug Cutters (I have a set of their brad point drill bits and would recommend them.)

Norseman Drill & Tool: All Types of Drill Bits and Taps & Dies. (4/1/12)

RedLine Tools: Drills, Endmills, Threadmill, Tool Holders (3/10/12)

Snappy Tools: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (McFeelys sells their different sets and I highly recommend them, I use them everyday.)

Titan USA: High Performance Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

Triumph Twist Drill: Masonry, Tile, Glass, and Cobalt and HSS Twist Bits. Taps and Dies (3/14/2012)

Vix-Bits: Self Centering Bits (Hands down my favorite self centering bit) (4/1/12)

 W.L. Fuller: Countersinks, Counterbores, Plug Cutters, Taper Point Drills, Brad Point Drills and Step Drills

*Vacuums and Dust Collectors*

CDC Larue Industries: Industrial Grade Vacuums and Dust Collection Equipment. (12/24/2012)

Clear Vue Cyclones: Cyclone Dust Collectors (5/4/2012)

Dustek: Dust Collectors (8/10/2013)

 Dustless Technologies: Dust Collectors and Shop Vacuums.

Nordfab Ducting: Clamp-Together Ducting For Dust, Mist, Fume and Smoke Collection. (7/29/2012)

Oneida Air Systems: Dust Collectors and Ductwork

Shop-Vac: Shop Vacuums (I don't know if everything they make is made here but the vacs I've seen from them have been.)

Simplicity Vacuums: Uprights, Canisters, and Central Vacuums (9/10/2012)

*Electrical
*
Coast Lamp Mfg.: Table Lamps (7/26/2012)

Craftsman Outdoor Lighting: Indoor and Outdoor Light Fixtures and Table Lamps. (7/26/2012) 

Fluke: The vast majority/all of their multimeters are made in USA. Their clamp meters are not made here and you'd have to check on the rest, look for the Made in USA label on their product description on their web site. 

Klien Tools: Electrical Tools (Not everything they make is made here but the majority of their stuff is.)

Leviton: Electrical Devices, Lighting Controls, and Network Solutions (Not everything they make is made here but Country of Origin is listed on their web site and they'll email you a list of all their Made in USA products if you ask.)

Schoolhouse Electric & Supply:  Light Fixtures and Misc Other Items. (Most/all their light fixtures are made here but seems to be hit and miss on other items.) (7/1/2013)

 Seatek Company: Armored Cable Cutters, Cable Strippers, Pliers

Sylvania: Only company left still making incandescent light bulbs in the US at their St Mary, PA factory. They however are currently a German company

US Wire & Cable For those looking for new extension cords, here's another one to try.

*Fasteners*

Automotive Racing Products: Automotive Fasteners (5/12/2012)

FastenMaster: Structural Fasteners (Not everything is made here but the vast majority is. Lok line products, Trapease, and Cortex are made here. The Guard Dog line is not made here. Any other products, you'll have to check with them.) (7/26/2012)

Maze Nails: Hand Driven and Gun Nails

MSC Industrial Supply Co: Screws, Bolts, Nuts, etc. (Just select the "Made in USA" brand as you select your type of fastener.)

Tremont Nail Company: Cut Nails

*Flashlights, Work Lights, Extension Cords*

Mag Lite: Flashlights


ProBuilt Professional Lighting: Wobblelights (They sell other types of lights but I don't believe any of those are made here.)

Saf-T-Lite: Work Lights and Extension Cords

*Gloves*

North Star Glove Company: Work Gloves

Carolina Glove Company: Work Gloves

*Hammers, Pry Bars, Nail Sets*

Council Tool: Hammers, Axes, Forged Bars

Dasco Pro: Pry Bars, Chisels, Punches, etc. (10/31/2012)

Douglas Tool: Framing and Finish Hammers

Enderes Tools: Screwdrivers, Chisels, Nail Sets, Mason Tools, etc. (8/2/2012)

Estwing: Hammers, Prybars, Axes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is clearly marked on their web site.)

Hardcore Hammers: Hammers (9/10/2012)

Lixie: Industrial Striking Tools (12/24/2012)

 Spring Tools: Nails Sets, Center Punch, Wood Chisels


Vaughan Manufacturing: Hammers and Prybars

*High End Hand Tools*

Blue Spruce Toolworks: Chisels, Marking Tools, Mallets, etc.

Bridge City Tool Works: Saws, Squares, Rulers, Planes, etc. 

Chappell Universal Square & Rule Co.: Framing Squares and Center Rules

Lie-Nielsen Toolworks: Chisels, Planes, Saws, Scrapers, etc.

L.S. Starrett Company: Precision Tools, Gages and Instruments. (Not everything they make is made here but most stuff is. If you're looking for calipers, the 798 electronic and 120 dial calipers are US made and the 799 electronic and 1202 dial calipers are made in China.)

*Hvac*

Builders Best: Dryer Venting, Bathroom Fan Venting, Fresh Air Venting and General Venting

Taco Inc: Heating System Products

*Knives* *& Razor Blades*

Buck Knives: Pocket Knives, Hunting Knives, Kitchen Knives (They had moved most of their manufacturing overseas but have started bringing it back in the last couple of years. Knives are marked in the product description if it is Made in USA.) (5/16/2012)

Kershaw Knives: Knives (Not everything is made here but select the Made In USA box in the "Search By:" box.) (3/10/12) 

Personna: Misc. Razor Blades (Their blue blades are made in USA but I believe the majority of their other stuff is imported.)

US Blade: Misc. Razor Blades and Knives (2/13/2013)

*Ladders*

Michigan Ladder Company: Step Ladders, Extension Ladders, and Articulating Ladders
*
Levels*

Crick: Levels

Johnson Level & Tool: Levels and Squares (Not everything they make is made here but, if you send them an email, they'll send you an excel spreadsheet of the 120 products they make here.) 

 Plum-It Inc: Extendable Levels

Port Austin Level & Tool Manufacturing: Levels and Drywall Tools

Sand Level and Tool: Levels, Squares, Straight Edges, etc. (3/18/2013)

 Smith Level Company: Hardwood Levels (9/22/2012)

Technidea Corporation: High Precision Pressurized Hydrostatic Altimeter (AKA a crazy precise water level) *(2/24/2014)
*
*Locks

*Master Lock: Padlocks, Trailer Couplers, Lubricants (They had shipped a lot of jobs overseas but have been bringing them back the last couple of years.) (5/14/2012)

Wilson Bohannan Lock Company: Padlocks


----------



## Lettusbee

Carhartt? Don't think I've ever seen anything by them made in USA?



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

IIRC they use to have a web page dedicated to their USA made stuff that I had my original link to but now doesn't work. I thought I fixed the link on my updated list but, I must be blind because I'm not seeing it. But yes, they do still make some items here in the USA. Made in USA Carhartt If that link doesn't work, just type in made in USA in the search box on their main page.

All USA Clothing also has a page for them.


----------



## J.C.

*Machinery*

Castle Inc.: Pocket Hole Machinery. (8/10/2013)

 Eagle Machinery: They are pretty much the old Oliver. They also  sell the new Oliver stuff but that's a different company and none of that stuff is made here. 

Epilog Laser: Laser Engraving, Cutting, and Marking Machines. (8/10/2013)

Northfield Woodworking Machinery: Industry quality woodworking machines.

Northwood Machine : CNC Routers and Machining Centers. (7/29/2012)

Original Saw Company: Radial Arm Saws and Beam Saws

PMK Machinery: Coping, Tenoning, and End-Matching Systems (8/26/2012)

 Ritter Manufacturing: Machinery for line drilling, frameless cabinetry system drilling, frameless cabinetry construction boring and assembly, traditional frame dowel boring and assembly, raised panel cabinet and architectural door and window machining and assembly, face frame pocket boring and assembly, edge sanding and profiling, drawer box boring and assembly, and specialty woodworking. (I'm not sure if everything they sell is made here.)

RouterCAD: CNC Router and Cabinet Design Software. (8/10/2013)

Safety Speed Cut: Vertical Panel Saws, Panel Router, and Wide Belt Sander and Edge Banders.

Thermwood: CNC Routers

Unique Machine and Tool Co: Door Making Machines (11/3/2012)

Vega Enterprises: Lathes, Belt Sanders, Table Saw Fences, and Accessories. (8/2/2012)

Voorwood: Machinery for the Wood Products Industry. (8/26/2012)

Williams & Hussey Machine Co: Molders and Profile Knives (3/12/2012)

Woodmaster Tools: Molder/Planers and Drum Sanders

Yates-American Machine Company: Planer-Matchers, Double Rough-Surfacers, End Matchers, Rip Saws, Ggrinders, Tooling, Heads, Milled-to-Pattern Bits, Planer Knives, and other specialized woodworking tools. (I don't know if their stuff is made here or not but Warner says it is.)

*Masonry Tools

*Bon Tool: Asphalt, Concrete, Drywall, Flooring, and Siding Tools (Many of their products are made here but, not everything. Send them an email or call before you buy.) (6/11/2013) 

Curry Tool Company: Brick, Cement, Drywall, and Plastering Tools (6/11/2013)

Inter-Tool: Saws and Polishers (Some of the power units are made in Germany.) (6/17/2013)

Kraft Tool Company: Trowel Trade Tools for concrete, masonry, drywall, plaster, asphalt and tile professionals

Marshalltown Company: Premium Quality Trowels

Trow & Holden: Stone Cutting Tools

*Mechanics Tools*

Armstrong: Industrial Hand Tools

Bondhus Tools: Screw Drivers, Nut Drivers, Allen Wrenchs, etc. (3/14/2012)

Channel Lock: Pliers & Wrenches all made in Meadville, PA 
(Their screwdrivers and nutdrivers are made in China)

Craftsman: Not everything they sell is made here but the majority of their hand tools are. 

LoggerHead Tools: Bionic Wrench, Bit Dr, Bionic Grip

Snap On: Not everything they make is made here but they do give the country of origin of their products on their web site. 

Wright Tool: Mechanics Tools
*
Misc. Tools and Other Items*

Classic Engineering: Boring Jig Kits for Doors (1/26/2013)

Cell Pig: Their Cell Helmet cell phone case is made right down the road from me. (7/26/2012)

Dryer Wall Vent: Premium Grade Vent Closure (12/23/2013) 

 General Pencil Company: Pencils (10/6/2012)

Hide A Horse: Folding Saw Horses (3/10/12)

Magna-Lite: Magnifying Glasses (5/17/2012)

Midwest Tool & Cutlery Co.: Snips, Fence Tools, and Siding and Gutter Tools

PDY Systems: Tool Organization System (4/21/12)

ProKnee: Knee Pads (I don't own any but from other threads posted here, they're suppose to be one of the best knee pads you can buy.) (4/15/12)

Ram Board: Temporary Floor Protection (3/13/2012)

Shingle Eater: Roof Stripping Tools (10/6/2012) 

Super Anchor Safety: Safety Harnesses, Anchors, Lanyards (Not everything they make is made here but their Deluxe Tool Bag Harnesses, CRA Anchors, Lanyards, Shock Absorbers, and some of their RS and ARS anchors are made here. You'll have to double check with them on their other items) (5/18/2012)

Templaco Tools: Router Jigs, Door Tools, Door Lock Installation Kits (1/27/2013) 

 ThermaSol: Steam Shower Generators. (Look for the Made in USA label) (4/1/12)

Tiger Brand Jack Post: Jack Posts and Window Wells (6/10/2013)

Tool Hangers Unlimited: Tool Hangers For Your Saws, Nailguns and Other Tools (6/11/2013)

Ultra Alumium Mfg.: Fencing, Railings, Gates (5/14/2012)*

Painting

*C.A. Technologies: Paint Equipment and High Performance Spray Guns (9/10/2012)

Corona Brushes: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, it looks as though at least the majority is.) (2/12/2013) 

Purdy: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)

Wooster Brush Company: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)
*
Plumbing*

Apollo Valves: Valves

Bradford White: Water Heaters (6/11/2013)

Brass Craft: gas connectors, appliance connectors, water connectors and water stops

Fernco: Flexible Couplings and Innovative Plumbing and Drainage Solutions (7/26/2012)

Gilman Corporation: Pipe Insulation and Maritime Related Products (8/2/2012)

Mansfield Plumbing: Plumbing Fixtures (Not everything is Made in USA but, products made here are marked. They are also no longer a US owned company.)

Superior Tool: Plumbing Tools

Watermark Designs: Luxury Kitchen and Bathroom Faucets, Showers, Lighting and Hardware (9/22/2012)
*
Power Tools

*Darex: Commercial and Consumer Sharpening Products aka Drill Doctor and Work Sharp (All their products are assembled in Oregon) (3/20/2012)

DeWalt: Cordless Power Tools, Hand Tools and Accessories (Looks like the power tools are only assembled here as of right now but at least it's a step in the right direction) (11/14/2013)

DynaBrade: Air Sanders and Grinders

Foredom Electric Co.: Flexible Shaft Rotary Power Tools

Hougen Manufacturing: Annular Cutters, Portable Magnetic Drills, Electro-hydraulic Hole Punchers and Accessories

MK Diamond Products: Equipment For Cutting, Coring, and Polishing Masonry, Tile, and Stone. (Not all their products are made here so look for the Made in USA label on their web site.) (3/19/2012)

*Router Bits, Saw Blades, Shaper Cutters, and Other Misc. Tooling
**
*Byrd Tool Corp: Moulder heads, Shaper heads, Shelix cutter heads, etc. (They're shelix cutter heads are also awesome. I'd highly recommend anything from them.)

Carolina Specialty Tools: Cutters, Insert Tools, Carbide Tip Tools, and Router Bits.(4/1/12)

Eagle America: All their "Eagle Bits" are made in USA. Their "Pricecutter Bits" are made in Taiwan. 

Freeborn Tool: High Quality Shaper Cutters.

Forrest Manufacturing Company: High Quality Saw Blades This looks to be a good place to buy them: ForrestSawBladesOnline

H3D Tool Corp.: High Definition Diamond, Carbide, and Insert Tooling (8/26/2012)

Imperial Blades: Blades for popular multi tools. (I have no personal experience with their blades but they were rated average in the Fine Homebuilding blade review.)

Integra Precision Tooling: Router Bits, Insert Tooling, Saw Blades (Some of their stuff is made in Germany but it's marked on their web site.) (4/24/2012)

Lenox: Band Saw, Reciprocating Saw, Jig Saw Blades. They also make hole saws and some hand tools. (I'm not sure if they make everything here but everything I've seen has been.)

Luxite Saw: Circular Saw Blades

M.K. Morse Company: Saw Blades, Holes Saws, and Drill Bits

Multiblades: After Market Blades for Oscillating Multi-Tools (8/9/2012)

Olson Saw: Band and Scroll Saw Blades (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

Ridge Carbide Tool Company: Saw Blades, Router Bits, Custom Tooling (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

 Riverside Tool Corp.: Diamond Tooling, Insert Tooling, Router Bits, Spiral Cutters (8/26/2012)

Schmidt: Woodworking Tooling for Shapers, Moulders, Tenoners, Planers, Routers, Saws, etc. (8/26/2012)

 Toolco Industrial Corp.: Router Bits (4/1/12)

Velepec Cutting Tools: Solid Surface Cutting Tools and other misc. router bits. (4/17/12)

Vortex Tool Company: High Performance Router and Insert Cutting Tools 

Whiteside Machine Co: Arguably the best router bits you can buy. 

*Tape Measures*

U.S. Tape: Tape Measures (Not all their stuff is made here but they have their US made stuff marked on their web site.) 

Stanley: Their 16'X1" 33-516 PowerLock Tape is made here. I'm unsure about most of the rest but I know their 16'X3/4" 33-116 is not made here.

*Tile and Flooring

*Daltile: Porcelain, Ceramic, Stone Tiles and Slabs (They do have one factory in Mexico but their other 7 are located here) (3/19/2012)

Mapei: Flooring Installation Products (They have several manufacturing plants in the US but I'm unsure exactly what products they make in them. They are an Italian Company) (3/14/2012) 

Noble Company: Sheet Membranes & Shower Installation Products for Tile & Stone.

Ragno: Porcelain, Glass, and Glazed Tile (They have at least one manufacturing plant here in the US but I'm unsure if everything they sell here is made here. They are an Italian Company) (10/31/2012)

*Tool Accessories*

Accurate Technology Inc: Digital Stop & Fence Systems, Tool Setters, and QC Systems.

Incra: Fences, Jigs, Rules, and other Precise Woodworking Tools

Kreg Tool: Kreg Jigs, Deck Jigs, Precision Routing Systems, Klamp Components. Not everything they sell is still made here but most stuff is. 

LeeCraft Zero Clearance Inserts: Phenolic Table Saw Inserts

Tigerstop: Automated Saw Fences (10/6/2013)

Woodhaven: Misc Router and Shop Accessories

Woodpeckers Precision Woodworking Tools: Misc Router and Shop Accessories. (I've bought several things from them in the last few months and would highly recommend them. High quality products and nice to do business with.)

* Tool Belts* *& Hand Bags
* 
Diamond Back: Tool Belts

Occidental Leather: Tool Belts, Bags, and Vests

Super Pouch: Innovative Ideas in Organizers (3/10/12)

*Vehicle Related Products

*American Auto Racks: Ladder Racks, Shelving Units, Van Partitions, etc. (3/25/2013)

Brake Performance: Brake Rotors and Pads (I believe they could possibly be the last place still making brake rotors here in the USA. I haven't bought anything from them yet but they will be where my next rotors come from.) (3/25/2013)

Hook-Um Dano: Ladder Locks, Truck Racks, Ladder Racks (3/10/12)

NHTSA: American Automobile Labeling Act Reports *(3/3/2014)
*
Saver Automotive Products: Wiper Blades (They manufacturer the GoodYear branded wiper blades) *(3/1/2014)
*
Tow a Bin: Trash Can Towing Bracket (5/21/2012)

WeatherTech: Car Mats, Floor Mats, Cargo Liners, Window Deflectors (3/25/3013)

*Welding*

Hypertherm: Metal Cutting Products (7/3/2013)

Smith Equipment: Cutting and Welding Equipment (5/30/2012)
*
Yard Tools*

Bully Tools: Gardening, Lawn, Roofing, Flooring and Agricultural Tools


----------



## J.C.

*Misc. Buy American Web Sites*

Americans Working: (10/6/2013)

American Made Everything: (5/17/2012)

America's Business to Consumer Incorporated (5/4/2012)

Ameriloop: It's a social insourcing community (7/1/2013)

An American Footprint: (5/16/2012)

BuyDirect USA (10/13/2012)

Harry J. Epstein Co (1/26/2013)

How Americans Can Buy American (5/4/2012)

I Only Buy American (5/4/2012)

Made in America Store (5/5/2012)

Made in USA Certified (5/9/2012)

Made in USA Forever (5/16/2012)

Made in the USA Products Directory (5/4/2012)

Still Made in USA (5/4/2012)

Wood Machinery Manufacturers of America (8/26/2012)


----------



## J.C.

*Air Compressors

*Jenny Products: Hand Carry, Wheeled Portable and Stationary Compressors

Polar Air: Industrial Air Compressors *(4/29/2018)*

Rolair Systems: Air Compressors (Not all their stuff is made here: Country of Origin List) (10/6/2013)*

Boots/Shoes

*Allegiance Footwear: 100% American made boots for farm, field, hunt, work and casual wear. 

Danner: Boots (Some are imported but they're all marked on their website.) (12/9/2013)

EnerGel Insoles: Insoles (11/28/2013)

New Balance: Athletic Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Red Wing Shoes: Work Boots (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Stabil: Traction Footwear *(4/29/2018)

* Union Boot Pro: Work and Uniform Boots (12/24/2012)

Weinbrenner Shoe Company: Work Boots and Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)


* CABINET HARDWARE/SUPPLIES*

Anne at Home: Decorative Hardware and Accessories

Blum: Undermount Drawer Slides (They aren't a US company and most of their stuff is not made here but, they are the only ones I know of that make undermount drawer slides here.)

Brusso: Cabinet Hardware (2/24/2013)

Bumper Specialties, Inc: Self-Adhesive Polyurethane Bumper Feet (3/12/2012)

CCF Industries: Dovetail Drawer Boxes (They're 5 miles from my house so, I had to include them.)

Columbia Forest Products: Hardwood plywood

Cool Components: Home Theater and Audio Video Cooling Solutions (I've used their Cabinet Vent package, HiFlo Lite Package, and Temp Controllers. I'd recommend the HiFlo package and temp controllers but I'm not a big fan of the Cabinet Vents, they don't move very much air.) 

Fenix: Builders Hardware

Horton Brasses: Authentic Reproduction Cabinet and Furniture Hardware (I use their stuff regularly. It's their hinges, handles, and bullet catches that I used on my entertainment center that I posted pictures of and their handles will be on my desk that I'm currently working on. They're also a first rate family owned company that's great to do business with.)

KV Manufacturing Company: Drawer slides, storage products, closet hardware. (Everything they make is not made in USA but 80% of their stuff is. One thing I know that is not made here is their MuV undermount slides, they are made in Taiwan. Every side mount slide I've ever bought from them are made in USA.)

KornerKing: Corner Cabinet Solutions (12/9/2013)

Notting Hill Decorative Hardware: Decorative Hardware

Rocky Mountain Hardware: Door Hardware, Cabinet Hardware, Kitchen and Bath Accessories, etc.

Whitechapel Ltd.: Brass and Iron Furniture Hardware (Not everything is made here but they have country of origin marked for most items on their website.) (3/18/2013)

Youngdale MFG.: Cabinet Hinges (7/30/2012)*

Clamps*

Bowclamp: Clamping Cauls

Clam Clamp: Miter Clamps

Collins Tool Company: Miter Clamps, Bunny Plane, Coping Foot. (I'm a big fan of their miter clamps and coping foot. All made in Plain City, Ohio.)

* Clothing*

All American Clothing Co: Jeans, Shorts, Shirts (A fair amount of my clothes are from them and they're another first rate company.)

All USA Clothing: American Clothing for the American Worker

American Giant Clothing: Sweatshirts, T-shirts, Polos and soon, Jackets (6/5/2012)

Bayside: Apparel and Headwear (I have a number of T-shirts from them and no complaints) (11/16/2012)

Camber Sportswear: Heavyweight Sweatshirts, T-shirts, and Active Clothing. (11/16/2012)

Carhartt: Work Wear

Darn Tough Vermont: All Weather Performance Socks (7/1/2013)

Holdup Suspender Company: Suspenders (11/26/2012) 

Kellsport: Sweatshirts (12/29/2012)

 Pointer Brand: High Back, Low Back and Carpenter Overalls, Carpenter Jeans, Blue Jeans, Coveralls, Hunting Clothes, Denim Jackets, Shorts and Shortalls for Adults and Children.

Round House: Overalls, Jeans, Aprons (5/12/2012)

Schaefer Ranchwear: Jeans, Outerwear, Shirts (9/22/2012)

Shirts That Go: For the youngsters in your family. 

Texas Jeans: Jeans (5/6/2012)

Vermont Flannel Company: Flannel Shirts, Pants, Robes, Jackets, Pajamas (4/3/12)

WaterShed: Rainwear

Wigwam Mills: Performance Socks (I have several pair and would recommend them. 100% of everything they make is made here.) (12/24/2012)

*Coffee

*Bunn: Coffee Makers made in USA (Not all models are US made. The GRX, BX, or BTX models are US made.)

* Drill Bits*

Associated Industrial Distributers: Concrete/Masonry Hammer Bits and Chisels, Core Drills, Twist Bits, Glass and Tile bits, etc. (Not everything they sell is made in USA but everything they have that is made here is marked.)

Advantage Drills Inc.: All types of drill bits for wood, metal, masonry, etc. 

Atlas Cutting Tools: Carbide, HSS, and Cobalt Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

 Insty-Bit: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (Their Insty-Lok chuck is by far my favorite and use it instead of the one that came in the Snappy set.)

Kodiak Cutting Tools: HSS and Carbide Cutting Tools (I've used a number of their bits and would recommend them.)

LakeShore Carbide: End Mills and Countersinks (4/1/12)

Montana Brand: Drill and Driver sets, Diamond Tile Bits, Plug Cutters (I have a set of their brad point drill bits and would recommend them.)

Norseman Drill & Tool: All Types of Drill Bits and Taps & Dies. (4/1/12)

RedLine Tools: Drills, Endmills, Threadmill, Tool Holders (3/10/12)

Snappy Tools: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (McFeelys sells their different sets and I highly recommend them, I use them everyday.)

Titan USA: High Performance Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

Triumph Twist Drill: Masonry, Tile, Glass, and Cobalt and HSS Twist Bits. Taps and Dies (3/14/2012)

Vix-Bits: Self Centering Bits (Hands down my favorite self centering bit) (4/1/12)

 W.L. Fuller: Countersinks, Counterbores, Plug Cutters, Taper Point Drills, Brad Point Drills and Step Drills

*Vacuums and Dust Collectors*

AGET: Dust and Mist Collectors *(4/29/2018)

*Air Handling Systems: Dust and Fume Collection Products *(4/29/2018)

* CDC Larue Industries: Industrial Grade Vacuums and Dust Collection Equipment. (12/24/2012)

Clear Vue Cyclones: Cyclone Dust Collectors (5/4/2012)

Dustek: Dust Collectors (8/10/2013)

 Dustless Technologies: Dust Collectors and Shop Vacuums.

Nordfab Ducting: Clamp-Together Ducting For Dust, Mist, Fume and Smoke Collection. (7/29/2012)

Oneida Air Systems: Dust Collectors and Ductwork

Shop-Vac: Shop Vacuums (I don't know if everything they make is made here but the vacs I've seen from them have been.)

Simplicity Vacuums: Uprights, Canisters, and Central Vacuums (9/10/2012)

*Electrical
*
Coast Lamp Mfg.: Table Lamps (7/26/2012)

Craftsman Outdoor Lighting: Indoor and Outdoor Light Fixtures and Table Lamps. (7/26/2012) 

Fluke: The vast majority/all of their multimeters are made in USA. Their clamp meters are not made here and you'd have to check on the rest, look for the Made in USA label on their product description on their web site. 

Ideal Industries: Electrical Tools, Connectors, Supplies *(4/29/2018)

*Integral Lighting: Hardscape Lighting *(4/29/2018)

* Klien Tools: Electrical Tools (Not everything they make is made here but the majority of their stuff is.)

Leviton: Electrical Devices, Lighting Controls, and Network Solutions (Not everything they make is made here but Country of Origin is listed on their web site and they'll email you a list of all their Made in USA products if you ask.)

Schoolhouse Electric & Supply:  Light Fixtures and Misc Other Items. (Most/all their light fixtures are made here but seems to be hit and miss on other items.) (7/1/2013)

 Seatek Company: Armored Cable Cutters, Cable Strippers, Pliers

Sylvania: Only company left still making incandescent light bulbs in the US at their St Mary, PA factory. They however are currently a German company

US Wire & Cable: Extension Cords, Wire, Cables

*Fasteners*

Automotive Racing Products: Automotive Fasteners (5/12/2012)

FastenMaster: Structural Fasteners (Not everything is made here but the vast majority is. Lok line products, Trapease, and Cortex are made here. The Guard Dog line is not made here. Any other products, you'll have to check with them.) (7/26/2012)

Maze Nails: Hand Driven and Gun Nails

MSC Industrial Supply Co: Screws, Bolts, Nuts, etc. (Just select the "Made in USA" brand as you select your type of fastener.)

Red Head: Concrete and Reinforcing Solutions *(4/29/2018)

* Tremont Nail Company: Cut Nails

*Flashlights, Work Lights, Extension Cords*

Mag Lite: Flashlights

ProBuilt Professional Lighting: Wobblelights (They sell other types of lights but I don't believe any of those are made here.)

Saf-T-Lite: Work Lights and Extension Cords

US Wire & Cable: Extension Cords, Wire, Cables

*Gloves*

North Star Glove Company: Work Gloves

Carolina Glove Company: Work Gloves

*Hammers, Pry Bars, Nail Sets*

Barco Tools: Hammers, Pry Bars, Hatchets, etc. *(4/29/2018)

* Council Tool: Hammers, Axes, Forged Bars

Dasco Pro: Pry Bars, Chisels, Punches, etc. (10/31/2012)

Douglas Tool: Framing and Finish Hammers

Enderes Tools: Screwdrivers, Chisels, Nail Sets, Mason Tools, etc. (8/2/2012)

Estwing: Hammers, Prybars, Axes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is clearly marked on their web site.)

Hardcore Hammers: Hammers (9/10/2012)

Lixie: Industrial Striking Tools (12/24/2012)

Martinez Tools: Hammers *(4/29/2018)*

Mayhew: Pry Bars, Punches, Chisels, etc. *(4/29/2018)

*  Spring Tools: Nails Sets, Center Punch, Wood Chisels

Vaughan Manufacturing: Hammers and Prybars

*High End Hand Tools*

Blue Spruce Toolworks: Chisels, Marking Tools, Mallets, etc.

Bridge City Tool Works: Saws, Squares, Rulers, Planes, etc. 

Chappell Universal Square & Rule Co.: Framing Squares and Center Rules

Lie-Nielsen Toolworks: Chisels, Planes, Saws, Scrapers, etc.

L.S. Starrett Company: Precision Tools, Gages and Instruments. (Not everything they make is made here but most stuff is. If you're looking for calipers, the 798 electronic and 120 dial calipers are US made and the 799 electronic and 1202 dial calipers are made in China.)

*Hvac*

Builders Best: Dryer Venting, Bathroom Fan Venting, Fresh Air Venting and General Venting

Taco Inc: Heating System Products

*Knives* *& Razor Blades*

Bear & Son Cutlery: Various types of Knives *(4/29/2018)

* Buck Knives: Pocket Knives, Hunting Knives, Kitchen Knives (They had moved most of their manufacturing overseas but have started bringing it back in the last couple of years. Knives are marked in the product description if it is Made in USA.) (5/16/2012)

Kershaw Knives: Knives (Not everything is made here but select the Made In USA box in the "Search By:" box.) (3/10/12) 

Personna: Misc. Razor Blades (Their blue blades are made in USA but I believe the majority of their other stuff is imported.)

US Blade: Misc. Razor Blades and Knives (2/13/2013)

*Ladders*

Michigan Ladder Company: Step Ladders, Extension Ladders, and Articulating Ladders
*
Levels*

Crick: Levels

Johnson Level & Tool: Levels and Squares (Not everything they make is made here but, if you send them an email, they'll send you an excel spreadsheet of the 120 products they make here.) 

 Plum-It Inc: Extendable Levels

Port Austin Level & Tool Manufacturing: Levels and Drywall Tools

Sand Level and Tool: Levels, Squares, Straight Edges, etc. (3/18/2013)

 Smith Level Company: Hardwood Levels (9/22/2012)

Technidea Corporation: High Precision Pressurized Hydrostatic Altimeter (AKA a crazy precise water level) (2/24/2014)
*
Locks

*Master Lock: Padlocks, Trailer Couplers, Lubricants (They had shipped a lot of jobs overseas but have been bringing them back the last couple of years.) (5/14/2012)

Wilson Bohannan Lock Company: Padlocks __________________


----------



## asevereid

I just want to take a second to thank JC for continuing to update this list. There's several years of postings here, most from JC.


Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## jimwalter

Thanks for the time you spent compiling this JC!
I would like to add thorogood boots to the list, I bought them around 6 months ago and absolutely love them.
They dont have the traction for snow but for summer they are A+++
Easily the most comfortable boot I've owned (I've had custom canadian boots, timberland pro's and a couple more high end boots)
I wear them on vacation even, though I have to take them off at the airport or else I beep at the detectors :whistling


----------



## J.C.

jimwalter said:


> Thanks for the time you spent compiling this JC!
> I would like to add thorogood boots to the list, I bought them around 6 months ago and absolutely love them.
> They dont have the traction for snow but for summer they are A+++
> Easily the most comfortable boot I've owned (I've had custom canadian boots, timberland pro's and a couple more high end boots)
> I wear them on vacation even, though I have to take them off at the airport or else I beep at the detectors :whistling


Thorogood work boots and shoes are made by the Weinbrenner Shoe Company. Already on the list. :thumbsup:


----------



## J.C.

*Air Compressors

*Jenny Products: Hand Carry, Wheeled Portable and Stationary Compressors

Polar Air: Industrial Air Compressors (4/29/2018)

Rolair Systems: Air Compressors (Not all their stuff is made here: Country of Origin List) (10/6/2013)

*Appliances

*Big Chill: Retro and Professional Kitchen Appliances. *(5/2/2018)

*Marvel: Refrigerators, Beverage Centers, Ice Makers, Wine Coolers, Etc. *(5/2/2018)

*Speed Queen: Washers and Dryers *(5/2/2018)

*Sub Zero-Wolf: Appliances *(5/2/2018)

*Whirlpool: Appliances (Not everything they make is made here. However, they employ more US manufacturing workers than all their competitors combined.) *(5/2/2018)*
*
Boots/Shoes

*Allegiance Footwear: 100% American made boots for farm, field, hunt, work and casual wear. 

Danner: Boots (Some are imported but they're all marked on their website.) (12/9/2013)

EnerGel Insoles: Insoles (11/28/2013)

New Balance: Athletic Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Red Wing Shoes: Work Boots (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Stabil: Traction Footwear (4/29/2018) Union Boot Pro: Work and Uniform Boots (12/24/2012)

Weinbrenner Shoe Company: Work Boots and Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)


* CABINET HARDWARE/SUPPLIES*

Anne at Home: Decorative Hardware and Accessories

Blum: Undermount Drawer Slides (They aren't a US company and most of their stuff is not made here but, they are the only ones I know of that make undermount drawer slides here.)

Brusso: Cabinet Hardware (2/24/2013)

Bumper Specialties, Inc: Self-Adhesive Polyurethane Bumper Feet (3/12/2012)

CCF Industries: Dovetail Drawer Boxes (They're 5 miles from my house so, I had to include them.)

Columbia Forest Products: Hardwood plywood

Cool Components: Home Theater and Audio Video Cooling Solutions (I've used their Cabinet Vent package, HiFlo Lite Package, and Temp Controllers. I'd recommend the HiFlo package and temp controllers but I'm not a big fan of the Cabinet Vents, they don't move very much air.) 

Fenix: Builders Hardware

Horton Brasses: Authentic Reproduction Cabinet and Furniture Hardware (I use their stuff regularly. It's their hinges, handles, and bullet catches that I used on my entertainment center that I posted pictures of and their handles will be on my desk that I'm currently working on. They're also a first rate family owned company that's great to do business with.)

KV Manufacturing Company: Drawer slides, storage products, closet hardware. (Everything they make is not made in USA but 80% of their stuff is. One thing I know that is not made here is their MuV undermount slides, they are made in Taiwan. Every side mount slide I've ever bought from them are made in USA.)

KornerKing: Corner Cabinet Solutions (12/9/2013)

Notting Hill Decorative Hardware: Decorative Hardware

Rocky Mountain Hardware: Door Hardware, Cabinet Hardware, Kitchen and Bath Accessories, etc.

Whitechapel Ltd.: Brass and Iron Furniture Hardware (Not everything is made here but they have country of origin marked for most items on their website.) (3/18/2013)

Youngdale MFG.: Cabinet Hinges (7/30/2012)*

Clamps*

Bowclamp: Clamping Cauls

Clam Clamp: Miter Clamps

Collins Tool Company: Miter Clamps, Bunny Plane, Coping Foot. (I'm a big fan of their miter clamps and coping foot. All made in Plain City, Ohio.)

* Clothing*

All American Clothing Co: Jeans, Shorts, Shirts (A fair amount of my clothes are from them and they're another first rate company.)

All USA Clothing: American Clothing for the American Worker

American Giant Clothing: Sweatshirts, T-shirts, Polos and soon, Jackets (6/5/2012)

Bayside: Apparel and Headwear (I have a number of T-shirts from them and no complaints) (11/16/2012)

Camber Sportswear: Heavyweight Sweatshirts, T-shirts, and Active Clothing. (11/16/2012)

Carhartt: Work Wear

Darn Tough Vermont: All Weather Performance Socks (7/1/2013)

Holdup Suspender Company: Suspenders (11/26/2012) 

Kellsport: Sweatshirts (12/29/2012)

 Pointer Brand: High Back, Low Back and Carpenter Overalls, Carpenter Jeans, Blue Jeans, Coveralls, Hunting Clothes, Denim Jackets, Shorts and Shortalls for Adults and Children.

Round House: Overalls, Jeans, Aprons (5/12/2012)

Schaefer Ranchwear: Jeans, Outerwear, Shirts (9/22/2012)

Shirts That Go: For the youngsters in your family. 

Texas Jeans: Jeans (5/6/2012)

Vermont Flannel Company: Flannel Shirts, Pants, Robes, Jackets, Pajamas (4/3/12)

WaterShed: Rainwear

Wigwam Mills: Performance Socks (I have several pair and would recommend them. 100% of everything they make is made here.) (12/24/2012)

*Coffee

*Bunn: Coffee Makers made in USA (Not all models are US made. The GRX, BX, or BTX models are US made.)

* Drill Bits*

Associated Industrial Distributers: Concrete/Masonry Hammer Bits and Chisels, Core Drills, Twist Bits, Glass and Tile bits, etc. (Not everything they sell is made in USA but everything they have that is made here is marked.)

Advantage Drills Inc.: All types of drill bits for wood, metal, masonry, etc. 

Atlas Cutting Tools: Carbide, HSS, and Cobalt Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

 Insty-Bit: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (Their Insty-Lok chuck is by far my favorite and use it instead of the one that came in the Snappy set.)

Kodiak Cutting Tools: HSS and Carbide Cutting Tools (I've used a number of their bits and would recommend them.)

LakeShore Carbide: End Mills and Countersinks (4/1/12)

Montana Brand: Drill and Driver sets, Diamond Tile Bits, Plug Cutters (I have a set of their brad point drill bits and would recommend them.)

Norseman Drill & Tool: All Types of Drill Bits and Taps & Dies. (4/1/12)

RedLine Tools: Drills, Endmills, Threadmill, Tool Holders (3/10/12)

Snappy Tools: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (McFeelys sells their different sets and I highly recommend them, I use them everyday.)

Titan USA: High Performance Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

Triumph Twist Drill: Masonry, Tile, Glass, and Cobalt and HSS Twist Bits. Taps and Dies (3/14/2012)

Vix-Bits: Self Centering Bits (Hands down my favorite self centering bit) (4/1/12)

 W.L. Fuller: Countersinks, Counterbores, Plug Cutters, Taper Point Drills, Brad Point Drills and Step Drills

*Vacuums and Dust Collectors*

AGET: Dust and Mist Collectors (4/29/2018)Air Handling Systems: Dust and Fume Collection Products (4/29/2018) CDC Larue Industries: Industrial Grade Vacuums and Dust Collection Equipment. (12/24/2012)

Clear Vue Cyclones: Cyclone Dust Collectors (5/4/2012)

Dustek: Dust Collectors (8/10/2013)

 Dustless Technologies: Dust Collectors and Shop Vacuums.

Nordfab Ducting: Clamp-Together Ducting For Dust, Mist, Fume and Smoke Collection. (7/29/2012)

Oneida Air Systems: Dust Collectors and Ductwork

Shop-Vac: Shop Vacuums (I don't know if everything they make is made here but the vacs I've seen from them have been.)

Simplicity Vacuums: Uprights, Canisters, and Central Vacuums (9/10/2012)

*Electrical
*
Coast Lamp Mfg.: Table Lamps (7/26/2012)

Craftsman Outdoor Lighting: Indoor and Outdoor Light Fixtures and Table Lamps. (7/26/2012) 

Fluke: The vast majority/all of their multimeters are made in USA. Their clamp meters are not made here and you'd have to check on the rest, look for the Made in USA label on their product description on their web site. 

Ideal Industries: Electrical Tools, Connectors, Supplies (4/29/2018)Integral Lighting: Hardscape Lighting (4/29/2018) Klien Tools: Electrical Tools (Not everything they make is made here but the majority of their stuff is.)

Leviton: Electrical Devices, Lighting Controls, and Network Solutions (Not everything they make is made here but Country of Origin is listed on their web site and they'll email you a list of all their Made in USA products if you ask.)

Schoolhouse Electric & Supply:  Light Fixtures and Misc Other Items. (Most/all their light fixtures are made here but seems to be hit and miss on other items.) (7/1/2013)

 Seatek Company: Armored Cable Cutters, Cable Strippers, Pliers

Sylvania: Only company left still making incandescent light bulbs in the US at their St Mary, PA factory. They however are currently a German company

US Wire & Cable: Extension Cords, Wire, Cables

*Fasteners*

Automotive Racing Products: Automotive Fasteners (5/12/2012)

FastenMaster: Structural Fasteners (Not everything is made here but the vast majority is. Lok line products, Trapease, and Cortex are made here. The Guard Dog line is not made here. Any other products, you'll have to check with them.) (7/26/2012)

Maze Nails: Hand Driven and Gun Nails

MSC Industrial Supply Co: Screws, Bolts, Nuts, etc. (Just select the "Made in USA" brand as you select your type of fastener.)

Red Head: Concrete and Reinforcing Solutions (4/29/2018) Tremont Nail Company: Cut Nails

*Flashlights, Work Lights, Extension Cords*

Mag Lite: Flashlights

ProBuilt Professional Lighting: Wobblelights (They sell other types of lights but I don't believe any of those are made here.)

Saf-T-Lite: Work Lights and Extension Cords

US Wire & Cable: Extension Cords, Wire, Cables

*Gloves*

North Star Glove Company: Work Gloves

Carolina Glove Company: Work Gloves

*Hammers, Pry Bars, Nail Sets*

Barco Tools: Hammers, Pry Bars, Hatchets, etc. (4/29/2018) Council Tool: Hammers, Axes, Forged Bars

Dasco Pro: Pry Bars, Chisels, Punches, etc. (10/31/2012)

Douglas Tool: Framing and Finish Hammers

Enderes Tools: Screwdrivers, Chisels, Nail Sets, Mason Tools, etc. (8/2/2012)

Estwing: Hammers, Prybars, Axes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is clearly marked on their web site.)

Hardcore Hammers: Hammers (9/10/2012)

Lixie: Industrial Striking Tools (12/24/2012)

Martinez Tools: Hammers (4/29/2018)

Mayhew: Pry Bars, Punches, Chisels, etc. (4/29/2018)  Spring Tools: Nails Sets, Center Punch, Wood Chisels

Vaughan Manufacturing: Hammers and Prybars

*High End Hand Tools*

Blue Spruce Toolworks: Chisels, Marking Tools, Mallets, etc.

Bridge City Tool Works: Saws, Squares, Rulers, Planes, etc. 

Chappell Universal Square & Rule Co.: Framing Squares and Center Rules

Lie-Nielsen Toolworks: Chisels, Planes, Saws, Scrapers, etc.

L.S. Starrett Company: Precision Tools, Gages and Instruments. (Not everything they make is made here but most stuff is. If you're looking for calipers, the 798 electronic and 120 dial calipers are US made and the 799 electronic and 1202 dial calipers are made in China.)

*Hvac*

Builders Best: Dryer Venting, Bathroom Fan Venting, Fresh Air Venting and General Venting

Taco Inc: Heating System Products

*Knives* *& Razor Blades*

Bear & Son Cutlery: Various types of Knives (4/29/2018) Buck Knives: Pocket Knives, Hunting Knives, Kitchen Knives (They had moved most of their manufacturing overseas but have started bringing it back in the last couple of years. Knives are marked in the product description if it is Made in USA.) (5/16/2012)

Kershaw Knives: Knives (Not everything is made here but select the Made In USA box in the "Search By:" box.) (3/10/12) 

Personna: Misc. Razor Blades (Their blue blades are made in USA but I believe the majority of their other stuff is imported.)

US Blade: Misc. Razor Blades and Knives (2/13/2013)

*Ladders*

Michigan Ladder Company: Step Ladders, Extension Ladders, and Articulating Ladders
*
Levels*

Crick: Levels

Johnson Level & Tool: Levels and Squares (Not everything they make is made here but, if you send them an email, they'll send you an excel spreadsheet of the 120 products they make here.) 

 Plum-It Inc: Extendable Levels

Port Austin Level & Tool Manufacturing: Levels and Drywall Tools

Sand Level and Tool: Levels, Squares, Straight Edges, etc. (3/18/2013)

 Smith Level Company: Hardwood Levels (9/22/2012)

Technidea Corporation: High Precision Pressurized Hydrostatic Altimeter (AKA a crazy precise water level) (2/24/2014)
*
Locks

*Master Lock: Padlocks, Trailer Couplers, Lubricants (They had shipped a lot of jobs overseas but have been bringing them back the last couple of years.) (5/14/2012)

Wilson Bohannan Lock Company: Padlocks


----------



## Pangdev

*I try*

not to purchase the best equipment as the crews just destroy it quickly.


----------



## J.C.

Just got the news that Bridge City Tool Works is being sold to their foreign partner. After 35 years, another one bites the dust. :sad:


----------



## J.C.

Saw some painters using a PiVit LadderTool today on some stairs. Looked like it worked pretty good. Didn't see or hear any painters or ladders crashing down the stairs. :laughing:


----------



## J.C.

I always like to know the country of origin before I buy things and, at times, that can be difficult information to find out. One curious thing is the Home Depot Canadian web site lists country of origin for all the products they sell but the US version does not. 

If you find country of origin to be helpful information contact Home Depot at [email protected] or at 1-800-430-3376 and let them know that's information you'd like to see on their web site.


----------



## asbestos

https://www.filson.com/ 
Filson is mainly made in the USA, with a few newer products that are not. It has been geared a little more towards hipsters in the past few years, but the quality is still the best. If you "do not value cheap" boy is this the stuff for you. I had a double logger raincoat that made it through a number of jobs where the rebar was shredding Helly Hansons and Grundens right and left


----------



## Big Johnson

https://clamptitetools.com

“What Is The ClampTite Tool?

The CUSTOM Clamp Making Tool. It is up to 10 times stronger and 90% lighter than a regular clamp. The only clamp that is a true 360 degree seal with no flat spots The ClampTite tool provides a way to tighten wires wrapped around an object and then lock it in place. The ClampTite tool can be used with various sizes of wires, eliminating space and strength issues often encountered with screw-operated worm-gear type clamps. Custom clamps that are any size, any shape and can be used anywhere!”


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Big Johnson said:


> https://clamptitetools.com
> 
> “What Is The ClampTite Tool?
> 
> The CUSTOM Clamp Making Tool. It is up to 10 times stronger and 90% lighter than a regular clamp. The only clamp that is a true 360 degree seal with no flat spots The ClampTite tool provides a way to tighten wires wrapped around an object and then lock it in place. The ClampTite tool can be used with various sizes of wires, eliminating space and strength issues often encountered with screw-operated worm-gear type clamps. Custom clamps that are any size, any shape and can be used anywhere!”


It's a super wicked awesome clamping tool. I've had one for 20 years now:whistling Any size hose some SS wire and you're go to go. Air hose get it and with out the catching like a hose clap does.


----------



## J.C.

*Air Compressors

*Jenny Products: Hand Carry, Wheeled Portable and Stationary Compressors

Polar Air: Industrial Air Compressors (4/29/2018)

Rolair Systems: Air Compressors (Not all their stuff is made here: Country of Origin List) (10/6/2013)

*Appliances

*Big Chill: Retro and Professional Kitchen Appliances. (5/2/2018)

Marvel: Refrigerators, Beverage Centers, Ice Makers, Wine Coolers, Etc. (5/2/2018)

Speed Queen: Washers and Dryers (5/2/2018)

Sub Zero-Wolf: Appliances (5/2/2018)

Whirlpool: Appliances (Not everything they make is made here. However, they employ more US manufacturing workers than all their competitors combined.) (5/2/2018)
*
Boots/Shoes

*Allegiance Footwear: 100% American made boots for farm, field, hunt, work and casual wear. 

Danner: Boots (Some are imported but they're all marked on their website.) (12/9/2013)

EnerGel Insoles: Insoles (11/28/2013)

New Balance: Athletic Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Red Wing Shoes: Work Boots (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Stabil: Traction Footwear (4/29/2018)

Union Boot Pro: Work and Uniform Boots (12/24/2012)

Weinbrenner Shoe Company: Work Boots and Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

* CABINET HARDWARE/SUPPLIES*

Anne at Home: Decorative Hardware and Accessories

Blum: Undermount Drawer Slides (They aren't a US company and most of their stuff is not made here but, they are the only ones I know of that make undermount drawer slides here.)

Brusso: Cabinet Hardware (2/24/2013)

Bumper Specialties, Inc: Self-Adhesive Polyurethane Bumper Feet (3/12/2012)

CCF Industries: Dovetail Drawer Boxes (They're 5 miles from my house so, I had to include them.)

Columbia Forest Products: Hardwood plywood

Cool Components: Home Theater and Audio Video Cooling Solutions (I've used their Cabinet Vent package, HiFlo Lite Package, and Temp Controllers. I'd recommend the HiFlo package and temp controllers but I'm not a big fan of the Cabinet Vents, they don't move very much air.) 

Fenix: Builders Hardware

Horton Brasses: Authentic Reproduction Cabinet and Furniture Hardware (I use their stuff regularly. It's their hinges, handles, and bullet catches that I used on my entertainment center that I posted pictures of and their handles will be on my desk that I'm currently working on. They're also a first rate family owned company that's great to do business with.)

KV Manufacturing Company: Drawer slides, storage products, closet hardware. (Everything they make is not made in USA but 80% of their stuff is. One thing I know that is not made here is their MuV undermount slides, they are made in Taiwan. Every side mount slide I've ever bought from them are made in USA.)

KornerKing: Corner Cabinet Solutions (12/9/2013)

Notting Hill Decorative Hardware: Decorative Hardware

Rocky Mountain Hardware: Door Hardware, Cabinet Hardware, Kitchen and Bath Accessories, etc.

True Position Tools: Handle and Shelf Drilling Jig. *(12/24/2018)*

Whitechapel Ltd.: Brass and Iron Furniture Hardware (Not everything is made here but they have country of origin marked for most items on their website.) (3/18/2013)

Youngdale MFG.: Cabinet Hinges (7/30/2012)*

Clamps*

Bowclamp: Clamping Cauls

Clam Clamp: Miter Clamps

ClampTite: Wire Clamping Tool *(12/24/2018)*

Collins Tool Company: Miter Clamps, Bunny Plane, Coping Foot. (I'm a big fan of their miter clamps and coping foot. All made in Plain City, Ohio.)

* Clothing*

All American Clothing Co: Jeans, Shorts, Shirts (A fair amount of my clothes are from them and they're another first rate company.)

All USA Clothing: American Clothing for the American Worker

American Giant Clothing: Sweatshirts, T-shirts, Polos and soon, Jackets (6/5/2012)

Bayside: Apparel and Headwear (I have a number of T-shirts from them and no complaints) (11/16/2012)

Camber Sportswear: Heavyweight Sweatshirts, T-shirts, and Active Clothing. (11/16/2012)

Carhartt: Work Wear

Darn Tough Vermont: All Weather Performance Socks (7/1/2013)

Filson: Quality Outerwear, Clothing, & Bags (Not everything is made here but they have country of origin listed) *(12/24/2018)*

Holdup Suspender Company: Suspenders (11/26/2012) 

Kellsport: Sweatshirts (12/29/2012)

 Pointer Brand: High Back, Low Back and Carpenter Overalls, Carpenter Jeans, Blue Jeans, Coveralls, Hunting Clothes, Denim Jackets, Shorts and Shortalls for Adults and Children.

Round House: Overalls, Jeans, Aprons (5/12/2012)

Schaefer Ranchwear: Jeans, Outerwear, Shirts (9/22/2012)

Shirts That Go: For the youngsters in your family. 

Texas Jeans: Jeans (5/6/2012)

Vermont Flannel Company: Flannel Shirts, Pants, Robes, Jackets, Pajamas (4/3/12)

WaterShed: Rainwear

Wigwam Mills: Performance Socks (I have several pair and would recommend them. 100% of everything they make is made here.) (12/24/2012)

*Coffee

*Bunn: Coffee Makers made in USA (Not all models are US made. The GRX, BX, or BTX models are US made.)

* Drill Bits*

Associated Industrial Distributers: Concrete/Masonry Hammer Bits and Chisels, Core Drills, Twist Bits, Glass and Tile bits, etc. (Not everything they sell is made in USA but everything they have that is made here is marked.)

Advantage Drills Inc.: All types of drill bits for wood, metal, masonry, etc. 

Atlas Cutting Tools: Carbide, HSS, and Cobalt Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

 Insty-Bit: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (Their Insty-Lok chuck is by far my favorite and use it instead of the one that came in the Snappy set.)

Kodiak Cutting Tools: HSS and Carbide Cutting Tools (I've used a number of their bits and would recommend them.)

LakeShore Carbide: End Mills and Countersinks (4/1/12)

Montana Brand: Drill and Driver sets, Diamond Tile Bits, Plug Cutters (I have a set of their brad point drill bits and would recommend them.)

Norseman Drill & Tool: All Types of Drill Bits and Taps & Dies. (4/1/12)

RedLine Tools: Drills, Endmills, Threadmill, Tool Holders (3/10/12)

Snappy Tools: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (McFeelys sells their different sets and I highly recommend them, I use them everyday.)

Titan USA: High Performance Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

Triumph Twist Drill: Masonry, Tile, Glass, and Cobalt and HSS Twist Bits. Taps and Dies (3/14/2012)

Vix-Bits: Self Centering Bits (Hands down my favorite self centering bit) (4/1/12)

 W.L. Fuller: Countersinks, Counterbores, Plug Cutters, Taper Point Drills, Brad Point Drills and Step Drills

*Vacuums and Dust Collectors*

AGET: Dust and Mist Collectors (4/29/2018)

Air Handling Systems: Dust and Fume Collection Products (4/29/2018) 

CDC Larue Industries: Industrial Grade Vacuums and Dust Collection Equipment. (12/24/2012)

Clear Vue Cyclones: Cyclone Dust Collectors (5/4/2012)

Dustek: Dust Collectors (8/10/2013)

 Dustless Technologies: Dust Collectors and Shop Vacuums.

MetroVac: Little Portable Vacuums *(12/24/2018)*

Nordfab Ducting: Clamp-Together Ducting For Dust, Mist, Fume and Smoke Collection. (7/29/2012)

Oneida Air Systems: Dust Collectors and Ductwork

Ruwac: Industrial Vacuum Cleaners *(12/24/2018)*

Shop-Vac: Shop Vacuums (I don't know if everything they make is made here but the vacs I've seen from them have been.)

Simplicity Vacuums: Uprights, Canisters, and Central Vacuums (9/10/2012)

*Electrical
*
Coast Lamp Mfg.: Table Lamps (7/26/2012)

Craftsman Outdoor Lighting: Indoor and Outdoor Light Fixtures and Table Lamps. (7/26/2012) 

Fluke: The vast majority/all of their multimeters are made in USA. Their clamp meters are not made here and you'd have to check on the rest, look for the Made in USA label on their product description on their web site. 

Ideal Industries: Electrical Tools, Connectors, Supplies (4/29/2018)

Integral Lighting: Hardscape Lighting (4/29/2018) 

Klien Tools: Electrical Tools (Not everything they make is made here but the majority of their stuff is.)

Leviton: Electrical Devices, Lighting Controls, and Network Solutions (Not everything they make is made here but Country of Origin is listed on their web site and they'll email you a list of all their Made in USA products if you ask.)

Old California Lighting: Craftsman Lighting Handmade in USA *(12/24/2018)*

Schoolhouse Electric & Supply:  Light Fixtures and Misc Other Items. (Most/all their light fixtures are made here but seems to be hit and miss on other items.) (7/1/2013)

 Seatek Company: Armored Cable Cutters, Cable Strippers, Pliers

Sylvania: Only company left still making incandescent light bulbs in the US at their St Mary, PA factory. They however are currently a German company

US Wire & Cable: Extension Cords, Wire, Cables

*Fasteners*

Automotive Racing Products: Automotive Fasteners (5/12/2012)

FastenMaster: Structural Fasteners (Not everything is made here but the vast majority is. Lok line products, Trapease, and Cortex are made here. The Guard Dog line is not made here. Any other products, you'll have to check with them.) (7/26/2012)

Maze Nails: Hand Driven and Gun Nails

MSC Industrial Supply Co: Screws, Bolts, Nuts, etc. (Just select the "Made in USA" brand as you select your type of fastener.)

Red Head: Concrete and Reinforcing Solutions (4/29/2018) 

Tremont Nail Company: Cut Nails

*Flashlights, Work Lights, Extension Cords*

Mag Lite: Flashlights

ProBuilt Professional Lighting: Wobblelights (They sell other types of lights but I don't believe any of those are made here.)

Saf-T-Lite: Work Lights and Extension Cords

US Wire & Cable: Extension Cords, Wire, Cables

*Gloves*

North Star Glove Company: Work Gloves

Carolina Glove Company: Work Gloves

*Hammers, Pry Bars, Nail Sets*

Barco Tools: Hammers, Pry Bars, Hatchets, etc. (4/29/2018) 

Council Tool: Hammers, Axes, Forged Bars

Dasco Pro: Pry Bars, Chisels, Punches, etc. (10/31/2012)

Douglas Tool: Framing and Finish Hammers

Enderes Tools: Screwdrivers, Chisels, Nail Sets, Mason Tools, etc. (8/2/2012)

Estwing: Hammers, Prybars, Axes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is clearly marked on their web site.)

Hardcore Hammers: Hammers (9/10/2012)

Lixie: Industrial Striking Tools (12/24/2012)

Martinez Tools: Hammers (4/29/2018)

Mayhew: Pry Bars, Punches, Chisels, etc. (4/29/2018) 

 Spring Tools: Nails Sets, Center Punch, Wood Chisels

Vaughan Manufacturing: Hammers and Prybars

*High End Hand Tools*

Blue Spruce Toolworks: Chisels, Marking Tools, Mallets, etc.

Chappell Universal Square & Rule Co.: Framing Squares and Center Rules

Lie-Nielsen Toolworks: Chisels, Planes, Saws, Scrapers, etc.

L.S. Starrett Company: Precision Tools, Gages and Instruments. (Not everything they make is made here but most stuff is. If you're looking for calipers, the 798 electronic and 120 dial calipers are US made and the 799 electronic and 1202 dial calipers are made in China.)

*Hvac*

Builders Best: Dryer Venting, Bathroom Fan Venting, Fresh Air Venting and General Venting

Taco Inc: Heating System Products

*Knives* *& Razor Blades*

Bear & Son Cutlery: Various types of Knives (4/29/2018) 

Buck Knives: Pocket Knives, Hunting Knives, Kitchen Knives (They had moved most of their manufacturing overseas but have started bringing it back in the last couple of years. Knives are marked in the product description if it is Made in USA.) (5/16/2012)

Kershaw Knives: Knives (Not everything is made here but select the Made In USA box in the "Search By:" box.) (3/10/12) 

Personna: Misc. Razor Blades (Their blue blades are made in USA but I believe the majority of their other stuff is imported.)

US Blade: Misc. Razor Blades and Knives (2/13/2013)

*Ladders*

Michigan Ladder Company: Step Ladders, Extension Ladders, and Articulating Ladders

ProVision Tools: Ladder Leveler and Ladder Accessories *(12/24/2018)*

*Levels*

Crick: Levels

Johnson Level & Tool: Levels and Squares (Not everything they make is made here but, if you send them an email, they'll send you an excel spreadsheet of the 120 products they make here.) 

 Plum-It Inc: Extendable Levels

Port Austin Level & Tool Manufacturing: Levels and Drywall Tools

Sand Level and Tool: Levels, Squares, Straight Edges, etc. (3/18/2013)

 Smith Level Company: Hardwood Levels (9/22/2012)

Technidea Corporation: High Precision Pressurized Hydrostatic Altimeter (AKA a crazy precise water level) (2/24/2014)
*
Locks

*Master Lock: Padlocks, Trailer Couplers, Lubricants (They had shipped a lot of jobs overseas but have been bringing them back the last couple of years.) (5/14/2012)

Wilson Bohannan Lock Company: Padlocks


----------



## J.C.

*Machinery*

Castle Inc.: Pocket Hole Machinery. (8/10/2013)

 Eagle Machinery: They are pretty much the old Oliver. They also sell the new Oliver stuff but that's a different company and none of that stuff is made here. 

Epilog Laser: Laser Engraving, Cutting, and Marking Machines. (8/10/2013)

Northfield Woodworking Machinery: Industry quality woodworking machines.

Northwood Machine : CNC Routers and Machining Centers. (7/29/2012)

Original Saw Company: Radial Arm Saws and Beam Saws

PMK Machinery: Coping, Tenoning, and End-Matching Systems (8/26/2012)

 Ritter Manufacturing: Machinery for line drilling, frameless cabinetry system drilling, frameless cabinetry construction boring and assembly, traditional frame dowel boring and assembly, raised panel cabinet and architectural door and window machining and assembly, face frame pocket boring and assembly, edge sanding and profiling, drawer box boring and assembly, and specialty woodworking. (I'm not sure if everything they sell is made here.)

RouterCAD: CNC Router and Cabinet Design Software. (8/10/2013)

Safety Speed Cut: Vertical Panel Saws, Panel Router, and Wide Belt Sander and Edge Banders.

Thermwood: CNC Routers

Unique Machine and Tool Co: Door Making Machines (11/3/2012)

Vega Enterprises: Lathes, Belt Sanders, Table Saw Fences, and Accessories. (8/2/2012)

Voorwood: Machinery for the Wood Products Industry. (8/26/2012)

Williams & Hussey Machine Co: Molders and Profile Knives (3/12/2012)

Woodmaster Tools: Molder/Planers and Drum Sanders

Yates-American Machine Company: Planer-Matchers, Double Rough-Surfacers, End Matchers, Rip Saws, Ggrinders, Tooling, Heads, Milled-to-Pattern Bits, Planer Knives, and other specialized woodworking tools. (I don't know if their stuff is made here or not but Warner says it is.)

*Masonry Tools

*Bon Tool: Asphalt, Concrete, Drywall, Flooring, and Siding Tools (Many of their products are made here but, not everything. Send them an email or call before you buy.) (6/11/2013) 

Curry Tool Company: Brick, Cement, Drywall, and Plastering Tools (6/11/2013)

Inter-Tool: Saws and Polishers (Some of the power units are made in Germany.) (6/17/2013)

Kraft Tool Company: Trowel Trade Tools for concrete, masonry, drywall, plaster, asphalt and tile professionals

Marshalltown Company: Premium Quality Trowels

Trow & Holden: Stone Cutting Tools

*Mechanics Tools*

Armstrong: Industrial Hand Tools

Bondhus Tools: Screw Drivers, Nut Drivers, Allen Wrenchs, etc. (3/14/2012)

Channel Lock: Pliers & Wrenches all made in Meadville, PA 
(Their screwdrivers and nutdrivers are made in China)

Craftsman: Not everything they sell is made here but the majority of their hand tools are. 

LoggerHead Tools: Bionic Wrench, Bit Dr, Bionic Grip

SK Tools: All types of hand tools. *(12/24/2018)*

Snap On: Not everything they make is made here but they do give the country of origin of their products on their web site. 

Wright Tool: Mechanics Tools
*
Misc. Tools and Other Items*

Classic Engineering: Boring Jig Kits for Doors (1/26/2013)

Cell Pig: Their Cell Helmet cell phone case is made right down the road from me. (7/26/2012)

Dryer Wall Vent: Premium Grade Vent Closure (12/23/2013) 

 General Pencil Company: Pencils (10/6/2012)

Gordon Brush: All kinds of different types of brushes *(12/24/2018)*

Hide A Horse: Folding Saw Horses (3/10/12)

Liberty Bottleworks: Metal Water Bottles *(12/24/2018) 
*
Magna-Lite: Magnifying Glasses (5/17/2012)

Midwest Tool & Cutlery Co.: Snips, Fence Tools, and Siding and Gutter Tools

PDY Systems: Tool Organization System (4/21/12)

ProKnee: Knee Pads (I don't own any but from other threads posted here, they're suppose to be one of the best knee pads you can buy.) (4/15/12)

Ram Board: Temporary Floor Protection (3/13/2012)

Shingle Eater: Roof Stripping Tools (10/6/2012) 

Super Anchor Safety: Safety Harnesses, Anchors, Lanyards (Not everything they make is made here but their Deluxe Tool Bag Harnesses, CRA Anchors, Lanyards, Shock Absorbers, and some of their RS and ARS anchors are made here. You'll have to double check with them on their other items) (5/18/2012)

Templaco Tools: Router Jigs, Door Tools, Door Lock Installation Kits (1/27/2013) 

 ThermaSol: Steam Shower Generators. (Look for the Made in USA label) (4/1/12)

Tiger Brand Jack Post: Jack Posts and Window Wells (6/10/2013)

Tool Hangers Unlimited: Tool Hangers For Your Saws, Nailguns and Other Tools (6/11/2013)

Ultra Alumium Mfg.: Fencing, Railings, Gates (5/14/2012)*

Painting

*C.A. Technologies: Paint Equipment and High Performance Spray Guns (9/10/2012)

Corona Brushes: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, it looks as though at least the majority is.) (2/12/2013) 

Purdy: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)

Wooster Brush Company: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)
*
Plumbing*

Apollo Valves: Valves

Bradford White: Water Heaters (6/11/2013)

Brass Craft: gas connectors, appliance connectors, water connectors and water stops

Fernco: Flexible Couplings and Innovative Plumbing and Drainage Solutions (7/26/2012)

Gilman Corporation: Pipe Insulation and Maritime Related Products (8/2/2012)

Mansfield Plumbing: Plumbing Fixtures (Not everything is Made in USA but, products made here are marked. They are also no longer a US owned company.)

Prier: Residential and Commercial Hydrants and Drainage Products *(12/24/2018)*

Sioux Chief: Rough Plumbing Products *(12/24/2018)*

Superior Tool: Plumbing Tools

Watermark Designs: Luxury Kitchen and Bathroom Faucets, Showers, Lighting and Hardware (9/22/2012)
*
Power Tools

*Darex: Commercial and Consumer Sharpening Products aka Drill Doctor and Work Sharp (All their products are assembled in Oregon) (3/20/2012)

DeWalt: Cordless Power Tools, Hand Tools and Accessories (Looks like the power tools are only assembled here as of right now but at least it's a step in the right direction) (11/14/2013)

DynaBrade: Air Sanders and Grinders

Foredom Electric Co.: Flexible Shaft Rotary Power Tools

Hougen Manufacturing: Annular Cutters, Portable Magnetic Drills, Electro-hydraulic Hole Punchers and Accessories

MK Diamond Products: Equipment For Cutting, Coring, and Polishing Masonry, Tile, and Stone. (Not all their products are made here so look for the Made in USA label on their web site.) (3/19/2012)

*Router Bits, Saw Blades, Shaper Cutters, and Other Misc. Tooling
**
*Byrd Tool Corp: Moulder heads, Shaper heads, Shelix cutter heads, etc. (They're shelix cutter heads are also awesome. I'd highly recommend anything from them.)

Carolina Specialty Tools: Cutters, Insert Tools, Carbide Tip Tools, and Router Bits.(4/1/12)

Eagle America: All their "Eagle Bits" are made in USA. Their "Pricecutter Bits" are made in Taiwan. 

Freeborn Tool: High Quality Shaper Cutters.

Forrest Manufacturing Company: High Quality Saw Blades This looks to be a good place to buy them: ForrestSawBladesOnline

H3D Tool Corp.: High Definition Diamond, Carbide, and Insert Tooling (8/26/2012)

Integra Precision Tooling: Router Bits, Insert Tooling, Saw Blades (Some of their stuff is made in Germany but it's marked on their web site.) (4/24/2012)

Lenox: Band Saw, Reciprocating Saw, Jig Saw Blades. They also make hole saws and some hand tools. (I'm not sure if they make everything here but everything I've seen has been.)

Luxite Saw: Circular Saw Blades

M.K. Morse Company: Saw Blades, Holes Saws, and Drill Bits

Multiblades: After Market Blades for Oscillating Multi-Tools (8/9/2012)

Olson Saw: Band and Scroll Saw Blades (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

Ridge Carbide Tool Company: Saw Blades, Router Bits, Custom Tooling (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

 Riverside Tool Corp.: Diamond Tooling, Insert Tooling, Router Bits, Spiral Cutters (8/26/2012)

Schmidt: Woodworking Tooling for Shapers, Moulders, Tenoners, Planers, Routers, Saws, etc. (8/26/2012)

 Toolco Industrial Corp.: Router Bits (4/1/12)

Velepec Cutting Tools: Solid Surface Cutting Tools and other misc. router bits. (4/17/12)

Vortex Tool Company: High Performance Router and Insert Cutting Tools 

Whiteside Machine Co: Arguably the best router bits you can buy. 

*Tape Measures*

U.S. Tape: Tape Measures (Not all their stuff is made here but they have their US made stuff marked on their web site.) 

Stanley: Some models are made here but which models seems to change often. 

*Tile and Flooring

*Daltile: Porcelain, Ceramic, Stone Tiles and Slabs (They do have one factory in Mexico but their other 7 are located here) (3/19/2012)

Mapei: Flooring Installation Products (They have several manufacturing plants in the US but I'm unsure exactly what products they make in them. They are an Italian Company) (3/14/2012) 

Noble Company: Sheet Membranes & Shower Installation Products for Tile & Stone.

Ragno: Porcelain, Glass, and Glazed Tile (They have at least one manufacturing plant here in the US but I'm unsure if everything they sell here is made here. They are an Italian Company) (10/31/2012)

*Tool Accessories*

Accurate Technology Inc: Digital Stop & Fence Systems, Tool Setters, and QC Systems.

Incra: Fences, Jigs, Rules, and other Precise Woodworking Tools

Kreg Tool: Kreg Jigs, Deck Jigs, Precision Routing Systems, Klamp Components. Not everything they sell is still made here but most stuff is. 

LeeCraft Zero Clearance Inserts: Phenolic Table Saw Inserts

Tigerstop: Automated Saw Fences (10/6/2013)

Woodhaven: Misc Router and Shop Accessories

Woodpeckers Precision Woodworking Tools: Misc Router and Shop Accessories. (I've bought several things from them in the last few months and would highly recommend them. High quality products and nice to do business with.)

* Tool Belts* *& Hand Bags
* 
Diamond Back: Tool Belts

Occidental Leather: Tool Belts, Bags, and Vests

Super Pouch: Innovative Ideas in Organizers (3/10/12)

*Vehicle Related Products

*American Auto Racks: Ladder Racks, Shelving Units, Van Partitions, etc. (3/25/2013)

Brake Performance: Brake Rotors and Pads (I believe they could possibly be the last place still making brake rotors here in the USA. I haven't bought anything from them yet but they will be where my next rotors come from.) (3/25/2013)

Hook-Um Dano: Ladder Locks, Truck Racks, Ladder Racks (3/10/12)

NHTSA: American Automobile Labeling Act Reports (3/3/2014)


Saver Automotive Products: Wiper Blades (They manufacturer the GoodYear branded wiper blades) (3/1/2014)

Tow a Bin: Trash Can Towing Bracket (5/21/2012)

WeatherTech: Car Mats, Floor Mats, Cargo Liners, Window Deflectors (3/25/3013)

*Welding*

Hypertherm: Metal Cutting Products (7/3/2013)

Smith Equipment: Cutting and Welding Equipment (5/30/2012)
*
Yard Tools*

Bully Tools: Gardening, Lawn, Roofing, Flooring and Agricultural Tools


----------



## J.C.

I believe I've finally got it all up to date with all the links everyone has provided the last few years. If you notice any that I may have missed, let me know.


----------



## asevereid

J.C. said:


> I believe I've finally got it all up to date with all the links everyone has provided the last few years. If you notice any that I may have missed, let me know.


I think the Jack Clamp is still manufactured in the US...
https://www.jackclamp.com/pages/landing-page

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

*Air Compressors

*Jenny Products: Hand Carry, Wheeled Portable and Stationary Compressors

Polar Air: Industrial Air Compressors (4/29/2018)

Rolair Systems: Air Compressors (Not all their stuff is made here: Country of Origin List) (10/6/2013)

*Appliances

*Big Chill: Retro and Professional Kitchen Appliances. (5/2/2018)

Marvel: Refrigerators, Beverage Centers, Ice Makers, Wine Coolers, Etc. (5/2/2018)

Speed Queen: Washers and Dryers (5/2/2018)

Sub Zero-Wolf: Appliances (5/2/2018)

Whirlpool: Appliances (Not everything they make is made here. However, they employ more US manufacturing workers than all their competitors combined.) (5/2/2018)
*
Boots/Shoes

*Allegiance Footwear: 100% American made boots for farm, field, hunt, work and casual wear. 

Danner: Boots (Some are imported but they're all marked on their website.) (12/9/2013)

EnerGel Insoles: Insoles (11/28/2013)

New Balance: Athletic Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Red Wing Shoes: Work Boots (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Stabil: Traction Footwear (4/29/2018)

Union Boot Pro: Work and Uniform Boots (12/24/2012)

Weinbrenner Shoe Company: Work Boots and Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

* CABINET HARDWARE/SUPPLIES*

Anne at Home: Decorative Hardware and Accessories

Blum: Undermount Drawer Slides (They aren't a US company and most of their stuff is not made here but, they are the only ones I know of that make undermount drawer slides here.)

Brusso: Cabinet Hardware (2/24/2013)

Bumper Specialties, Inc: Self-Adhesive Polyurethane Bumper Feet (3/12/2012)

CCF Industries: Dovetail Drawer Boxes (They're 5 miles from my house so, I had to include them.)

Columbia Forest Products: Hardwood plywood

Cool Components: Home Theater and Audio Video Cooling Solutions (I've used their Cabinet Vent package, HiFlo Lite Package, and Temp Controllers. I'd recommend the HiFlo package and temp controllers but I'm not a big fan of the Cabinet Vents, they don't move very much air.) 

Fenix: Builders Hardware

Horton Brasses: Authentic Reproduction Cabinet and Furniture Hardware (I use their stuff regularly. It's their hinges, handles, and bullet catches that I used on my entertainment center that I posted pictures of and their handles will be on my desk that I'm currently working on. They're also a first rate family owned company that's great to do business with.)

KV Manufacturing Company: Drawer slides, storage products, closet hardware. (Everything they make is not made in USA but 80% of their stuff is. One thing I know that is not made here is their MuV undermount slides, they are made in Taiwan. Every side mount slide I've ever bought from them are made in USA.)

KornerKing: Corner Cabinet Solutions (12/9/2013)

Notting Hill Decorative Hardware: Decorative Hardware

Rocky Mountain Hardware: Door Hardware, Cabinet Hardware, Kitchen and Bath Accessories, etc.

True Position Tools: Handle and Shelf Drilling Jig. *(12/24/2018)*

Whitechapel Ltd.: Brass and Iron Furniture Hardware (Not everything is made here but they have country of origin marked for most items on their website.) (3/18/2013)

Youngdale MFG.: Cabinet Hinges (7/30/2012)*

Clamps*

Bowclamp: Clamping Cauls

Clam Clamp: Miter Clamps

ClampTite: Wire Clamping Tool *(12/24/2018)*

Collins Tool Company: Miter Clamps, Bunny Plane, Coping Foot. (I'm a big fan of their miter clamps and coping foot. All made in Plain City, Ohio.)

Dubuque Clamp Works: Woodworking Clamps (They don't have a web site so I linked to one of their distributors, Harry J. Epstein Co.) *(12/25/2018)*

Jack Clamp: Two Bar Clamp *(12/25/2018)*

* Clothing*

All American Clothing Co: Jeans, Shorts, Shirts (A fair amount of my clothes are from them and they're another first rate company.)

All USA Clothing: American Clothing for the American Worker

American Giant Clothing: Sweatshirts, T-shirts, Polos and soon, Jackets (6/5/2012)

Bayside: Apparel and Headwear (I have a number of T-shirts from them and no complaints) (11/16/2012)

Camber Sportswear: Heavyweight Sweatshirts, T-shirts, and Active Clothing. (11/16/2012)

Carhartt: Work Wear

Darn Tough Vermont: All Weather Performance Socks (7/1/2013)

Filson: Quality Outerwear, Clothing, & Bags (Not everything is made here but they have country of origin listed) *(12/24/2018)*

Holdup Suspender Company: Suspenders (11/26/2012) 

Kellsport: Sweatshirts (12/29/2012)

 Pointer Brand: High Back, Low Back and Carpenter Overalls, Carpenter Jeans, Blue Jeans, Coveralls, Hunting Clothes, Denim Jackets, Shorts and Shortalls for Adults and Children.

Round House: Overalls, Jeans, Aprons (5/12/2012)

Schaefer Ranchwear: Jeans, Outerwear, Shirts (9/22/2012)

Shirts That Go: For the youngsters in your family. 

Texas Jeans: Jeans (5/6/2012)

Vermont Flannel Company: Flannel Shirts, Pants, Robes, Jackets, Pajamas (4/3/12)

WaterShed: Rainwear

Wigwam Mills: Performance Socks (I have several pair and would recommend them. 100% of everything they make is made here.) (12/24/2012)

*Coffee

*Bunn: Coffee Makers made in USA (Not all models are US made. The GRX, BX, or BTX models are US made.)

* Drill Bits*

Associated Industrial Distributers: Concrete/Masonry Hammer Bits and Chisels, Core Drills, Twist Bits, Glass and Tile bits, etc. (Not everything they sell is made in USA but everything they have that is made here is marked.)

Advantage Drills Inc.: All types of drill bits for wood, metal, masonry, etc. 

Atlas Cutting Tools: Carbide, HSS, and Cobalt Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

 Insty-Bit: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (Their Insty-Lok chuck is by far my favorite and use it instead of the one that came in the Snappy set.)

Kodiak Cutting Tools: HSS and Carbide Cutting Tools (I've used a number of their bits and would recommend them.)

LakeShore Carbide: End Mills and Countersinks (4/1/12)

Montana Brand: Drill and Driver sets, Diamond Tile Bits, Plug Cutters (I have a set of their brad point drill bits and would recommend them.)

Norseman Drill & Tool: All Types of Drill Bits and Taps & Dies. (4/1/12)

RedLine Tools: Drills, Endmills, Threadmill, Tool Holders (3/10/12)

Snappy Tools: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (McFeelys sells their different sets and I highly recommend them, I use them everyday.)

Titan USA: High Performance Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

Triumph Twist Drill: Masonry, Tile, Glass, and Cobalt and HSS Twist Bits. Taps and Dies (3/14/2012)

Vix-Bits: Self Centering Bits (Hands down my favorite self centering bit) (4/1/12)

 W.L. Fuller: Countersinks, Counterbores, Plug Cutters, Taper Point Drills, Brad Point Drills and Step Drills

*Vacuums and Dust Collectors*

AGET: Dust and Mist Collectors (4/29/2018)

Air Handling Systems: Dust and Fume Collection Products (4/29/2018) 

CDC Larue Industries: Industrial Grade Vacuums and Dust Collection Equipment. (12/24/2012)

Clear Vue Cyclones: Cyclone Dust Collectors (5/4/2012)

Dustek: Dust Collectors (8/10/2013)

 Dustless Technologies: Dust Collectors and Shop Vacuums.

MetroVac: Little Portable Vacuums *(12/24/2018)*

Nordfab Ducting: Clamp-Together Ducting For Dust, Mist, Fume and Smoke Collection. (7/29/2012)

Oneida Air Systems: Dust Collectors and Ductwork

Ruwac: Industrial Vacuum Cleaners *(12/24/2018)*

Shop-Vac: Shop Vacuums (I don't know if everything they make is made here but the vacs I've seen from them have been.)

Simplicity Vacuums: Uprights, Canisters, and Central Vacuums (9/10/2012)

*Electrical
*
Coast Lamp Mfg.: Table Lamps (7/26/2012)

Craftsman Outdoor Lighting: Indoor and Outdoor Light Fixtures and Table Lamps. (7/26/2012) 

Fluke: The vast majority/all of their multimeters are made in USA. Their clamp meters are not made here and you'd have to check on the rest, look for the Made in USA label on their product description on their web site. 

Ideal Industries: Electrical Tools, Connectors, Supplies (4/29/2018)

Integral Lighting: Hardscape Lighting (4/29/2018) 

Klien Tools: Electrical Tools (Not everything they make is made here but the majority of their stuff is.)

Leviton: Electrical Devices, Lighting Controls, and Network Solutions (Not everything they make is made here but Country of Origin is listed on their web site and they'll email you a list of all their Made in USA products if you ask.)

Old California Lighting: Craftsman Lighting Handmade in USA *(12/24/2018)*

Schoolhouse Electric & Supply:  Light Fixtures and Misc Other Items. (Most/all their light fixtures are made here but seems to be hit and miss on other items.) (7/1/2013)

 Seatek Company: Armored Cable Cutters, Cable Strippers, Pliers

Sylvania: Only company left still making incandescent light bulbs in the US at their St Mary, PA factory. They however are currently a German company

US Wire & Cable: Extension Cords, Wire, Cables

*Fasteners*

Automotive Racing Products: Automotive Fasteners (5/12/2012)

FastenMaster: Structural Fasteners (Not everything is made here but the vast majority is. Lok line products, Trapease, and Cortex are made here. The Guard Dog line is not made here. Any other products, you'll have to check with them.) (7/26/2012)

Maze Nails: Hand Driven and Gun Nails

MSC Industrial Supply Co: Screws, Bolts, Nuts, etc. (Just select the "Made in USA" brand as you select your type of fastener.)

Red Head: Concrete and Reinforcing Solutions (4/29/2018) 

Tremont Nail Company: Cut Nails

*Flashlights, Work Lights, Extension Cords*

Mag Lite: Flashlights

ProBuilt Professional Lighting: Wobblelights (They sell other types of lights but I don't believe any of those are made here.)

Saf-T-Lite: Work Lights and Extension Cords

US Wire & Cable: Extension Cords, Wire, Cables

*Gloves*

North Star Glove Company: Work Gloves

Carolina Glove Company: Work Gloves

*Hammers, Pry Bars, Nail Sets*

Barco Tools: Hammers, Pry Bars, Hatchets, etc. (4/29/2018) 

Council Tool: Hammers, Axes, Forged Bars

Dasco Pro: Pry Bars, Chisels, Punches, etc. (10/31/2012)

Douglas Tool: Framing and Finish Hammers

Enderes Tools: Screwdrivers, Chisels, Nail Sets, Mason Tools, etc. (8/2/2012)

Estwing: Hammers, Prybars, Axes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is clearly marked on their web site.)

Hardcore Hammers: Hammers (9/10/2012)

Lixie: Industrial Striking Tools (12/24/2012)

Martinez Tools: Hammers (4/29/2018)

Mayhew: Pry Bars, Punches, Chisels, etc. (4/29/2018) 

 Spring Tools: Nails Sets, Center Punch, Wood Chisels

Vaughan Manufacturing: Hammers and Prybars

*High End Hand Tools*

Blue Spruce Toolworks: Chisels, Marking Tools, Mallets, etc.

Chappell Universal Square & Rule Co.: Framing Squares and Center Rules

Lie-Nielsen Toolworks: Chisels, Planes, Saws, Scrapers, etc.

L.S. Starrett Company: Precision Tools, Gages and Instruments. (Not everything they make is made here but most stuff is. If you're looking for calipers, the 798 electronic and 120 dial calipers are US made and the 799 electronic and 1202 dial calipers are made in China.)

*Hvac*

Builders Best: Dryer Venting, Bathroom Fan Venting, Fresh Air Venting and General Venting

Taco Inc: Heating System Products

*Knives* *& Razor Blades*

Bear & Son Cutlery: Various types of Knives (4/29/2018) 

Buck Knives: Pocket Knives, Hunting Knives, Kitchen Knives (They had moved most of their manufacturing overseas but have started bringing it back in the last couple of years. Knives are marked in the product description if it is Made in USA.) (5/16/2012)

Kershaw Knives: Knives (Not everything is made here but select the Made In USA box in the "Search By:" box.) (3/10/12) 

Personna: Misc. Razor Blades (Their blue blades are made in USA but I believe the majority of their other stuff is imported.)

US Blade: Misc. Razor Blades and Knives (2/13/2013)

*Ladders*

Michigan Ladder Company: Step Ladders, Extension Ladders, and Articulating Ladders

ProVision Tools: Ladder Leveler and Ladder Accessories *(12/24/2018)*

*Levels*

Crick: Levels

Johnson Level & Tool: Levels and Squares (Not everything they make is made here but, if you send them an email, they'll send you an excel spreadsheet of the 120 products they make here.) 

 Plum-It Inc: Extendable Levels

Port Austin Level & Tool Manufacturing: Levels and Drywall Tools

Sand Level and Tool: Levels, Squares, Straight Edges, etc. (3/18/2013)

 Smith Level Company: Hardwood Levels (9/22/2012)

Technidea Corporation: High Precision Pressurized Hydrostatic Altimeter (AKA a crazy precise water level) (2/24/2014)


----------



## J.C.

*Locks
*
Master Lock: Padlocks, Trailer Couplers, Lubricants (They had shipped a lot of jobs overseas but have been bringing them back the last couple of years.) (5/14/2012)

Wilson Bohannan Lock Company: Padlocks 

*Machinery*

Castle Inc.: Pocket Hole Machinery. (8/10/2013)

 Eagle Machinery: They are pretty much the old Oliver. They also sell the new Oliver stuff but that's a different company and none of that stuff is made here. 

Epilog Laser: Laser Engraving, Cutting, and Marking Machines. (8/10/2013)

Northfield Woodworking Machinery: Industry quality woodworking machines.

Northwood Machine : CNC Routers and Machining Centers. (7/29/2012)

Original Saw Company: Radial Arm Saws and Beam Saws

PMK Machinery: Coping, Tenoning, and End-Matching Systems (8/26/2012)

 Ritter Manufacturing: Machinery for line drilling, frameless cabinetry system drilling, frameless cabinetry construction boring and assembly, traditional frame dowel boring and assembly, raised panel cabinet and architectural door and window machining and assembly, face frame pocket boring and assembly, edge sanding and profiling, drawer box boring and assembly, and specialty woodworking. (I'm not sure if everything they sell is made here.)

RouterCAD: CNC Router and Cabinet Design Software. (8/10/2013)

Safety Speed Cut: Vertical Panel Saws, Panel Router, and Wide Belt Sander and Edge Banders.

Thermwood: CNC Routers

Unique Machine and Tool Co: Door Making Machines (11/3/2012)

Vega Enterprises: Lathes, Belt Sanders, Table Saw Fences, and Accessories. (8/2/2012)

Voorwood: Machinery for the Wood Products Industry. (8/26/2012)

Williams & Hussey Machine Co: Molders and Profile Knives (3/12/2012)

Woodmaster Tools: Molder/Planers and Drum Sanders

Yates-American Machine Company: Planer-Matchers, Double Rough-Surfacers, End Matchers, Rip Saws, Ggrinders, Tooling, Heads, Milled-to-Pattern Bits, Planer Knives, and other specialized woodworking tools. (I don't know if their stuff is made here or not but Warner says it is.)

*Masonry Tools

*Bon Tool: Asphalt, Concrete, Drywall, Flooring, and Siding Tools (Many of their products are made here but, not everything. Send them an email or call before you buy.) (6/11/2013) 

Curry Tool Company: Brick, Cement, Drywall, and Plastering Tools (6/11/2013)

Inter-Tool: Saws and Polishers (Some of the power units are made in Germany.) (6/17/2013)

Kraft Tool Company: Trowel Trade Tools for concrete, masonry, drywall, plaster, asphalt and tile professionals

Marshalltown Company: Premium Quality Trowels

Trow & Holden: Stone Cutting Tools

*Mechanics Tools*

Armstrong: Industrial Hand Tools

Bondhus Tools: Screw Drivers, Nut Drivers, Allen Wrenchs, etc. (3/14/2012)

Channel Lock: Pliers & Wrenches all made in Meadville, PA 
(Their screwdrivers and nutdrivers are made in China)

Craftsman: Not everything they sell is made here but the majority of their hand tools are. 

LoggerHead Tools: Bionic Wrench, Bit Dr, Bionic Grip

SK Tools: All types of hand tools. *(12/24/2018)*

Snap On: Not everything they make is made here but they do give the country of origin of their products on their web site. 

Wright Tool: Mechanics Tools
*
Misc. Tools and Other Items*

Classic Engineering: Boring Jig Kits for Doors (1/26/2013)

Cell Pig: Their Cell Helmet cell phone case is made right down the road from me. (7/26/2012)

Dryer Wall Vent: Premium Grade Vent Closure (12/23/2013) 

 General Pencil Company: Pencils (10/6/2012)

Gordon Brush: All kinds of different types of brushes *(12/24/2018)*

Hide A Horse: Folding Saw Horses (3/10/12)

Liberty Bottleworks: Metal Water Bottles *(12/24/2018) 
*
Magna-Lite: Magnifying Glasses (5/17/2012)

Midwest Tool & Cutlery Co.: Snips, Fence Tools, and Siding and Gutter Tools

PDY Systems: Tool Organization System (4/21/12)

ProKnee: Knee Pads (I don't own any but from other threads posted here, they're suppose to be one of the best knee pads you can buy.) (4/15/12)

Ram Board: Temporary Floor Protection (3/13/2012)

Shingle Eater: Roof Stripping Tools (10/6/2012) 

Super Anchor Safety: Safety Harnesses, Anchors, Lanyards (Not everything they make is made here but their Deluxe Tool Bag Harnesses, CRA Anchors, Lanyards, Shock Absorbers, and some of their RS and ARS anchors are made here. You'll have to double check with them on their other items) (5/18/2012)

Templaco Tools: Router Jigs, Door Tools, Door Lock Installation Kits (1/27/2013) 

 ThermaSol: Steam Shower Generators. (Look for the Made in USA label) (4/1/12)

Tiger Brand Jack Post: Jack Posts and Window Wells (6/10/2013)

Tool Hangers Unlimited: Tool Hangers For Your Saws, Nailguns and Other Tools (6/11/2013)

Ultra Alumium Mfg.: Fencing, Railings, Gates (5/14/2012)*

Painting

*C.A. Technologies: Paint Equipment and High Performance Spray Guns (9/10/2012)

Corona Brushes: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, it looks as though at least the majority is.) (2/12/2013) 

Purdy: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)

Wooster Brush Company: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)
*
Plumbing*

Apollo Valves: Valves

Bradford White: Water Heaters (6/11/2013)

Brass Craft: gas connectors, appliance connectors, water connectors and water stops

Fernco: Flexible Couplings and Innovative Plumbing and Drainage Solutions (7/26/2012)

Gilman Corporation: Pipe Insulation and Maritime Related Products (8/2/2012)

Mansfield Plumbing: Plumbing Fixtures (Not everything is Made in USA but, products made here are marked. They are also no longer a US owned company.)

Prier: Residential and Commercial Hydrants and Drainage Products *(12/24/2018)*

Sioux Chief: Rough Plumbing Products *(12/24/2018)*

Superior Tool: Plumbing Tools

Watermark Designs: Luxury Kitchen and Bathroom Faucets, Showers, Lighting and Hardware (9/22/2012)
*
Power Tools

*Darex: Commercial and Consumer Sharpening Products aka Drill Doctor and Work Sharp (All their products are assembled in Oregon) (3/20/2012)

DeWalt: Cordless Power Tools, Hand Tools and Accessories (Looks like the power tools are only assembled here as of right now but at least it's a step in the right direction) (11/14/2013)

DynaBrade: Air Sanders and Grinders

Foredom Electric Co.: Flexible Shaft Rotary Power Tools

Hougen Manufacturing: Annular Cutters, Portable Magnetic Drills, Electro-hydraulic Hole Punchers and Accessories

MK Diamond Products: Equipment For Cutting, Coring, and Polishing Masonry, Tile, and Stone. (Not all their products are made here so look for the Made in USA label on their web site.) (3/19/2012)

*Router Bits, Saw Blades, Shaper Cutters, and Other Misc. Tooling
**
*Byrd Tool Corp: Moulder heads, Shaper heads, Shelix cutter heads, etc. (They're shelix cutter heads are also awesome. I'd highly recommend anything from them.)

Carolina Specialty Tools: Cutters, Insert Tools, Carbide Tip Tools, and Router Bits.(4/1/12)

Eagle America: All their "Eagle Bits" are made in USA. Their "Pricecutter Bits" are made in Taiwan. 

Freeborn Tool: High Quality Shaper Cutters.

Forrest Manufacturing Company: High Quality Saw Blades This looks to be a good place to buy them: ForrestSawBladesOnline

H3D Tool Corp.: High Definition Diamond, Carbide, and Insert Tooling (8/26/2012)

Integra Precision Tooling: Router Bits, Insert Tooling, Saw Blades (Some of their stuff is made in Germany but it's marked on their web site.) (4/24/2012)

Lenox: Band Saw, Reciprocating Saw, Jig Saw Blades. They also make hole saws and some hand tools. (I'm not sure if they make everything here but everything I've seen has been.)

Luxite Saw: Circular Saw Blades

M.K. Morse Company: Saw Blades, Holes Saws, and Drill Bits

Multiblades: After Market Blades for Oscillating Multi-Tools (8/9/2012)

Olson Saw: Band and Scroll Saw Blades (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

Ridge Carbide Tool Company: Saw Blades, Router Bits, Custom Tooling (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

 Riverside Tool Corp.: Diamond Tooling, Insert Tooling, Router Bits, Spiral Cutters (8/26/2012)

Schmidt: Woodworking Tooling for Shapers, Moulders, Tenoners, Planers, Routers, Saws, etc. (8/26/2012)

 Toolco Industrial Corp.: Router Bits (4/1/12)

Velepec Cutting Tools: Solid Surface Cutting Tools and other misc. router bits. (4/17/12)

Vortex Tool Company: High Performance Router and Insert Cutting Tools 

Whiteside Machine Co: Arguably the best router bits you can buy. 

*Tape Measures*

U.S. Tape: Tape Measures (Not all their stuff is made here but they have their US made stuff marked on their web site.) 

Stanley: Some models are made here but which models seems to change often. 

*Tile and Flooring

*Daltile: Porcelain, Ceramic, Stone Tiles and Slabs (They do have one factory in Mexico but their other 7 are located here) (3/19/2012)

Mapei: Flooring Installation Products (They have several manufacturing plants in the US but I'm unsure exactly what products they make in them. They are an Italian Company) (3/14/2012) 

Noble Company: Sheet Membranes & Shower Installation Products for Tile & Stone.

Ragno: Porcelain, Glass, and Glazed Tile (They have at least one manufacturing plant here in the US but I'm unsure if everything they sell here is made here. They are an Italian Company) (10/31/2012)

*Tool Accessories*

Accurate Technology Inc: Digital Stop & Fence Systems, Tool Setters, and QC Systems.

Incra: Fences, Jigs, Rules, and other Precise Woodworking Tools

Kreg Tool: Kreg Jigs, Deck Jigs, Precision Routing Systems, Klamp Components. Not everything they sell is still made here but most stuff is. 

LeeCraft Zero Clearance Inserts: Phenolic Table Saw Inserts

Tigerstop: Automated Saw Fences (10/6/2013)

Woodhaven: Misc Router and Shop Accessories

Woodpeckers Precision Woodworking Tools: Misc Router and Shop Accessories. (I've bought several things from them in the last few months and would highly recommend them. High quality products and nice to do business with.)

* Tool Belts* *& Hand Bags
* 
Diamond Back: Tool Belts

Occidental Leather: Tool Belts, Bags, and Vests

Super Pouch: Innovative Ideas in Organizers (3/10/12)

*Vehicle Related Products

*American Auto Racks: Ladder Racks, Shelving Units, Van Partitions, etc. (3/25/2013)

Brake Performance: Brake Rotors and Pads (I believe they could possibly be the last place still making brake rotors here in the USA. I haven't bought anything from them yet but they will be where my next rotors come from.) (3/25/2013)

Hook-Um Dano: Ladder Locks, Truck Racks, Ladder Racks (3/10/12)

NHTSA: American Automobile Labeling Act Reports (3/3/2014)


Saver Automotive Products: Wiper Blades (They manufacturer the GoodYear branded wiper blades) (3/1/2014)

Tow a Bin: Trash Can Towing Bracket (5/21/2012)

WeatherTech: Car Mats, Floor Mats, Cargo Liners, Window Deflectors (3/25/3013)

*Welding*

Hypertherm: Metal Cutting Products (7/3/2013)

Smith Equipment: Cutting and Welding Equipment (5/30/2012)
*
Yard Tools*

Bully Tools: Gardening, Lawn, Roofing, Flooring and Agricultural Tools


----------



## Calidecks

Rack-It truck racks.

https://www.rackitinc.com/


Mike.
_______________


----------



## J.C.

*Locks
*
Master Lock: Padlocks, Trailer Couplers, Lubricants (They had shipped a lot of jobs overseas but have been bringing them back the last couple of years.) (5/14/2012)

Wilson Bohannan Lock Company: Padlocks 

*Machinery*

Castle Inc.: Pocket Hole Machinery. (8/10/2013)

 Eagle Machinery: They are pretty much the old Oliver. They also sell the new Oliver stuff but that's a different company and none of that stuff is made here. 

Epilog Laser: Laser Engraving, Cutting, and Marking Machines. (8/10/2013)

Northfield Woodworking Machinery: Industry quality woodworking machines.

Northwood Machine : CNC Routers and Machining Centers. (7/29/2012)

Original Saw Company: Radial Arm Saws and Beam Saws

PMK Machinery: Coping, Tenoning, and End-Matching Systems (8/26/2012)

 Ritter Manufacturing: Machinery for line drilling, frameless cabinetry system drilling, frameless cabinetry construction boring and assembly, traditional frame dowel boring and assembly, raised panel cabinet and architectural door and window machining and assembly, face frame pocket boring and assembly, edge sanding and profiling, drawer box boring and assembly, and specialty woodworking. (I'm not sure if everything they sell is made here.)

RouterCAD: CNC Router and Cabinet Design Software. (8/10/2013)

Safety Speed Cut: Vertical Panel Saws, Panel Router, and Wide Belt Sander and Edge Banders.

Thermwood: CNC Routers

Unique Machine and Tool Co: Door Making Machines (11/3/2012)

Vega Enterprises: Lathes, Belt Sanders, Table Saw Fences, and Accessories. (8/2/2012)

Voorwood: Machinery for the Wood Products Industry. (8/26/2012)

Williams & Hussey Machine Co: Molders and Profile Knives (3/12/2012)

Woodmaster Tools: Molder/Planers and Drum Sanders

Yates-American Machine Company: Planer-Matchers, Double Rough-Surfacers, End Matchers, Rip Saws, Ggrinders, Tooling, Heads, Milled-to-Pattern Bits, Planer Knives, and other specialized woodworking tools. (I don't know if their stuff is made here or not but Warner says it is.)

*Masonry Tools

*Bon Tool: Asphalt, Concrete, Drywall, Flooring, and Siding Tools (Many of their products are made here but, not everything. Send them an email or call before you buy.) (6/11/2013) 

Curry Tool Company: Brick, Cement, Drywall, and Plastering Tools (6/11/2013)

Inter-Tool: Saws and Polishers (Some of the power units are made in Germany.) (6/17/2013)

Kraft Tool Company: Trowel Trade Tools for concrete, masonry, drywall, plaster, asphalt and tile professionals

Marshalltown Company: Premium Quality Trowels

Trow & Holden: Stone Cutting Tools

*Mechanics Tools*

Armstrong: Industrial Hand Tools

Bondhus Tools: Screw Drivers, Nut Drivers, Allen Wrenchs, etc. (3/14/2012)

Channel Lock: Pliers & Wrenches all made in Meadville, PA 
(Their screwdrivers and nutdrivers are made in China)

Craftsman: Not everything they sell is made here but the majority of their hand tools are. 

LoggerHead Tools: Bionic Wrench, Bit Dr, Bionic Grip

SK Tools: All types of hand tools. *(12/24/2018)*

Snap On: Not everything they make is made here but they do give the country of origin of their products on their web site. 

Wright Tool: Mechanics Tools
*
Misc. Tools and Other Items*

Classic Engineering: Boring Jig Kits for Doors (1/26/2013)

Cell Pig: Their Cell Helmet cell phone case is made right down the road from me. (7/26/2012)

Dryer Wall Vent: Premium Grade Vent Closure (12/23/2013) 

 General Pencil Company: Pencils (10/6/2012)

Gordon Brush: All kinds of different types of brushes *(12/24/2018)*

Hide A Horse: Folding Saw Horses (3/10/12)

Liberty Bottleworks: Metal Water Bottles *(12/24/2018) 
*
Magna-Lite: Magnifying Glasses (5/17/2012)

Midwest Tool & Cutlery Co.: Snips, Fence Tools, and Siding and Gutter Tools

PDY Systems: Tool Organization System (4/21/12)

ProKnee: Knee Pads (I don't own any but from other threads posted here, they're suppose to be one of the best knee pads you can buy.) (4/15/12)

Ram Board: Temporary Floor Protection (3/13/2012)

Shingle Eater: Roof Stripping Tools (10/6/2012) 

Super Anchor Safety: Safety Harnesses, Anchors, Lanyards (Not everything they make is made here but their Deluxe Tool Bag Harnesses, CRA Anchors, Lanyards, Shock Absorbers, and some of their RS and ARS anchors are made here. You'll have to double check with them on their other items) (5/18/2012)

Templaco Tools: Router Jigs, Door Tools, Door Lock Installation Kits (1/27/2013) 

 ThermaSol: Steam Shower Generators. (Look for the Made in USA label) (4/1/12)

Tiger Brand Jack Post: Jack Posts and Window Wells (6/10/2013)

Tool Hangers Unlimited: Tool Hangers For Your Saws, Nailguns and Other Tools (6/11/2013)

Ultra Alumium Mfg.: Fencing, Railings, Gates (5/14/2012)*

Painting

*C.A. Technologies: Paint Equipment and High Performance Spray Guns (9/10/2012)

Corona Brushes: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, it looks as though at least the majority is.) (2/12/2013) 

Purdy: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)

Wooster Brush Company: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)
*
Plumbing*

Apollo Valves: Valves

Bradford White: Water Heaters (6/11/2013)

Brass Craft: gas connectors, appliance connectors, water connectors and water stops

Fernco: Flexible Couplings and Innovative Plumbing and Drainage Solutions (7/26/2012)

Gilman Corporation: Pipe Insulation and Maritime Related Products (8/2/2012)

Mansfield Plumbing: Plumbing Fixtures (Not everything is Made in USA but, products made here are marked. They are also no longer a US owned company.)

Prier: Residential and Commercial Hydrants and Drainage Products *(12/24/2018)*

Sioux Chief: Rough Plumbing Products *(12/24/2018)*

Superior Tool: Plumbing Tools

Watermark Designs: Luxury Kitchen and Bathroom Faucets, Showers, Lighting and Hardware (9/22/2012)
*
Power Tools

*Darex: Commercial and Consumer Sharpening Products aka Drill Doctor and Work Sharp (All their products are assembled in Oregon) (3/20/2012)

DeWalt: Cordless Power Tools, Hand Tools and Accessories (Looks like the power tools are only assembled here as of right now but at least it's a step in the right direction) (11/14/2013)

DynaBrade: Air Sanders and Grinders

Foredom Electric Co.: Flexible Shaft Rotary Power Tools

Hougen Manufacturing: Annular Cutters, Portable Magnetic Drills, Electro-hydraulic Hole Punchers and Accessories

MK Diamond Products: Equipment For Cutting, Coring, and Polishing Masonry, Tile, and Stone. (Not all their products are made here so look for the Made in USA label on their web site.) (3/19/2012)

*Router Bits, Saw Blades, Shaper Cutters, and Other Misc. Tooling
**
*Byrd Tool Corp: Moulder heads, Shaper heads, Shelix cutter heads, etc. (They're shelix cutter heads are also awesome. I'd highly recommend anything from them.)

Carolina Specialty Tools: Cutters, Insert Tools, Carbide Tip Tools, and Router Bits.(4/1/12)

Eagle America: All their "Eagle Bits" are made in USA. Their "Pricecutter Bits" are made in Taiwan. 

Freeborn Tool: High Quality Shaper Cutters.

Forrest Manufacturing Company: High Quality Saw Blades This looks to be a good place to buy them: ForrestSawBladesOnline

H3D Tool Corp.: High Definition Diamond, Carbide, and Insert Tooling (8/26/2012)

Integra Precision Tooling: Router Bits, Insert Tooling, Saw Blades (Some of their stuff is made in Germany but it's marked on their web site.) (4/24/2012)

Lenox: Band Saw, Reciprocating Saw, Jig Saw Blades. They also make hole saws and some hand tools. (I'm not sure if they make everything here but everything I've seen has been.)

Luxite Saw: Circular Saw Blades

M.K. Morse Company: Saw Blades, Holes Saws, and Drill Bits

Multiblades: After Market Blades for Oscillating Multi-Tools (8/9/2012)

Olson Saw: Band and Scroll Saw Blades (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

Ridge Carbide Tool Company: Saw Blades, Router Bits, Custom Tooling (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

 Riverside Tool Corp.: Diamond Tooling, Insert Tooling, Router Bits, Spiral Cutters (8/26/2012)

Schmidt: Woodworking Tooling for Shapers, Moulders, Tenoners, Planers, Routers, Saws, etc. (8/26/2012)

 Toolco Industrial Corp.: Router Bits (4/1/12)

Velepec Cutting Tools: Solid Surface Cutting Tools and other misc. router bits. (4/17/12)

Vortex Tool Company: High Performance Router and Insert Cutting Tools 

Whiteside Machine Co: Arguably the best router bits you can buy. 

*Tape Measures*

U.S. Tape: Tape Measures (Not all their stuff is made here but they have their US made stuff marked on their web site.) 

Stanley: Some models are made here but which models seems to change often. 

*Tile and Flooring

*Daltile: Porcelain, Ceramic, Stone Tiles and Slabs (They do have one factory in Mexico but their other 7 are located here) (3/19/2012)

Mapei: Flooring Installation Products (They have several manufacturing plants in the US but I'm unsure exactly what products they make in them. They are an Italian Company) (3/14/2012) 

Noble Company: Sheet Membranes & Shower Installation Products for Tile & Stone.

Ragno: Porcelain, Glass, and Glazed Tile (They have at least one  manufacturing plant here in the US but I'm unsure if everything they sell here is made here. They are an Italian Company) (10/31/2012)

*Tool Accessories*

Accurate Technology Inc: Digital Stop & Fence Systems, Tool Setters, and QC Systems.

Incra: Fences, Jigs, Rules, and other Precise Woodworking Tools

Kreg Tool: Kreg Jigs, Deck Jigs, Precision Routing Systems, Klamp Components. Not everything they sell is still made here but most stuff is. 

LeeCraft Zero Clearance Inserts: Phenolic Table Saw Inserts

Tigerstop: Automated Saw Fences (10/6/2013)

Woodhaven: Misc Router and Shop Accessories

Woodpeckers Precision Woodworking Tools: Misc Router and Shop Accessories. (I've bought several things from them in the last few months and would highly recommend them. High quality products and nice to do business with.)

* Tool Belts* *& Hand Bags
* 
Diamond Back: Tool Belts

Occidental Leather: Tool Belts, Bags, and Vests

Super Pouch: Innovative Ideas in Organizers (3/10/12)

*Vehicle Related Products

*American Auto Racks: Ladder Racks, Shelving Units, Van Partitions, etc. (3/25/2013)

Brake Performance: Brake Rotors and Pads (I believe they could possibly be the last place still making brake rotors here in the USA. I haven't bought anything from them yet but they will be where my next rotors come from.) (3/25/2013)

Hook-Um Dano: Ladder Locks, Truck Racks, Ladder Racks (3/10/12)

NHTSA: American Automobile Labeling Act Reports (3/3/2014)

Rack-it: Truck Racks *(12/25/2018)*

Saver Automotive Products: Wiper Blades (They manufacturer the GoodYear branded wiper blades) (3/1/2014)

Tow a Bin: Trash Can Towing Bracket (5/21/2012)

WeatherTech: Car Mats, Floor Mats, Cargo Liners, Window Deflectors (3/25/3013)

*Welding*

Hypertherm: Metal Cutting Products (7/3/2013)

Smith Equipment: Cutting and Welding Equipment (5/30/2012)
*
Yard Tools*

Bully Tools: Gardening, Lawn, Roofing, Flooring and Agricultural Tools


----------



## DFWexteriors

I have talked with many lighting suppliers and they say it’s now all made in China, a few are assembled in the USA and thus “ made in America (relabeled and up charged is all).


----------



## J.C.

*Air Compressors

*Jenny Products: Hand Carry, Wheeled Portable and Stationary Compressors

La-Man Corporation: Filtration and Lubrication Products *(4/15/2019)*

Polar Air: Industrial Air Compressors (4/29/2018)

Rolair Systems: Air Compressors (Not all their stuff is made here: Country of Origin List) (10/6/2013)

*Appliances

*Big Chill: Retro and Professional Kitchen Appliances. (5/2/2018)

Marvel: Refrigerators, Beverage Centers, Ice Makers, Wine Coolers, Etc. (5/2/2018)

Speed Queen: Washers and Dryers (5/2/2018)

Sub Zero-Wolf: Appliances (5/2/2018)

Whirlpool: Appliances (Not everything they make is made here. However, they employ more US manufacturing workers than all their competitors combined.) (5/2/2018)
*
Boots/Shoes

*Allegiance Footwear: 100% American made boots for farm, field, hunt, work and casual wear. 

Danner: Boots (Some are imported but they're all marked on their website.) (12/9/2013)

EnerGel Insoles: Insoles (11/28/2013)

New Balance: Athletic Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Red Wing Shoes: Work Boots (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

Stabil: Traction Footwear (4/29/2018)

Union Boot Pro: Work and Uniform Boots (12/24/2012)

Weinbrenner Shoe Company: Work Boots and Shoes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is, is clearly marked on their web site.)

* CABINET HARDWARE/SUPPLIES*

Anne at Home: Decorative Hardware and Accessories

Blum: Undermount Drawer Slides (They aren't a US company and most of their stuff is not made here but, they are the only ones I know of that make undermount drawer slides here.)

Brusso: Cabinet Hardware (2/24/2013)

Bumper Specialties, Inc: Self-Adhesive Polyurethane Bumper Feet (3/12/2012)

CCF Industries: Dovetail Drawer Boxes (They're 5 miles from my house so, I had to include them.)

Columbia Forest Products: Hardwood plywood

Cool Components: Home Theater and Audio Video Cooling Solutions (I've used their Cabinet Vent package, HiFlo Lite Package, and Temp Controllers. I'd recommend the HiFlo package and temp controllers but I'm not a big fan of the Cabinet Vents, they don't move very much air.) 

Fenix: Builders Hardware

Horton Brasses: Authentic Reproduction Cabinet and Furniture Hardware (I use their stuff regularly. It's their hinges, handles, and bullet catches that I used on my entertainment center that I posted pictures of and their handles will be on my desk that I'm currently working on. They're also a first rate family owned company that's great to do business with.)

KV Manufacturing Company: Drawer slides, storage products, closet hardware. (Everything they make is not made in USA but 80% of their stuff is. One thing I know that is not made here is their MuV undermount slides, they are made in Taiwan. Every side mount slide I've ever bought from them are made in USA.)

KornerKing: Corner Cabinet Solutions (12/9/2013)

Notting Hill Decorative Hardware: Decorative Hardware

Rocky Mountain Hardware: Door Hardware, Cabinet Hardware, Kitchen and Bath Accessories, etc.

True Position Tools: Handle and Shelf Drilling Jig. (12/24/2018)

Watertown Table Slide: Wood and Metal Table Slides *(4/15/2019)*

Whitechapel Ltd.: Brass and Iron Furniture Hardware (Not everything is made here but they have country of origin marked for most items on their website.) (3/18/2013)

Youngdale MFG.: Cabinet Hinges (7/30/2012)*

Clamps*

Bowclamp: Clamping Cauls

Clam Clamp: Miter Clamps

ClampTite: Wire Clamping Tool (12/24/2018)

Collins Tool Company: Miter Clamps, Bunny Plane, Coping Foot. (I'm a big fan of their miter clamps and coping foot. All made in Plain City, Ohio.)

Dubuque Clamp Works: Woodworking Clamps (They don't have a web site so I linked to one of their distributors, Harry J. Epstein Co.) (12/25/2018)

Jack Clamp: Two Bar Clamp (12/25/2018)

* Clothing*

1620 Workwear: Workwear *(4/15/2019)*

All American Clothing Co: Jeans, Shorts, Shirts (A fair amount of my clothes are from them and they're another first rate company.)

All USA Clothing: American Clothing for the American Worker

American Giant Clothing: Sweatshirts, T-shirts, Polos and soon, Jackets (6/5/2012)

Bayside: Apparel and Headwear (I have a number of T-shirts from them and no complaints) (11/16/2012)

Camber Sportswear: Heavyweight Sweatshirts, T-shirts, and Active Clothing. (11/16/2012)

Carhartt: Work Wear

Darn Tough Vermont: All Weather Performance Socks (7/1/2013)

Filson: Quality Outerwear, Clothing, & Bags (Not everything is made here but they have country of origin listed) (12/24/2018)

Heavyweight T-Shirts: T-shirts *(4/15/2019)*

Holdup Suspender Company: Suspenders (11/26/2012) 

Kellsport: Sweatshirts (12/29/2012)

 Pointer Brand: High Back, Low Back and Carpenter Overalls, Carpenter Jeans, Blue Jeans, Coveralls, Hunting Clothes, Denim Jackets, Shorts and Shortalls for Adults and Children.

Round House: Overalls, Jeans, Aprons (5/12/2012)

Schaefer Ranchwear: Jeans, Outerwear, Shirts (9/22/2012)

Shirts That Go: For the youngsters in your family. 

Texas Jeans: Jeans (5/6/2012)

Vermont Flannel Company: Flannel Shirts, Pants, Robes, Jackets, Pajamas (4/3/12)

WaterShed: Rainwear

Wigwam Mills: Performance Socks (I have several pair and would recommend them. 100% of everything they make is made here.) (12/24/2012)

*Coffee

*Bunn: Coffee Makers made in USA (Not all models are US made. The GRX, BX, or BTX models are US made.)

* Drill Bits*

Associated Industrial Distributers: Concrete/Masonry Hammer Bits and Chisels, Core Drills, Twist Bits, Glass and Tile bits, etc. (Not everything they sell is made in USA but everything they have that is made here is marked.)

Advantage Drills Inc.: All types of drill bits for wood, metal, masonry, etc. 

Atlas Cutting Tools: Carbide, HSS, and Cobalt Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

Eagle Tool US: Flexible Drill Bits and Fish Sticks *(4/15/2019)*

 Insty-Bit: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (Their Insty-Lok chuck is by far my favorite and use it instead of the one that came in the Snappy set.)

Kodiak Cutting Tools: HSS and Carbide Cutting Tools (I've used a number of their bits and would recommend them.)

LakeShore Carbide: End Mills and Countersinks (4/1/12)

Montana Brand: Drill and Driver sets, Diamond Tile Bits, Plug Cutters (I have a set of their brad point drill bits and would recommend them.)

Norseman Drill & Tool: All Types of Drill Bits and Taps & Dies. (4/1/12)

RedLine Tools: Drills, Endmills, Threadmill, Tool Holders (3/10/12)

Snappy Tools: Quick Change Chucks, Drill Adapters, Self Centering Bits. (McFeelys sells their different sets and I highly recommend them, I use them everyday.)

Titan USA: High Performance Cutting Tools (3/10/12)

Triumph Twist Drill: Masonry, Tile, Glass, and Cobalt and HSS Twist Bits. Taps and Dies (3/14/2012)

Vix-Bits: Self Centering Bits (Hands down my favorite self centering bit) (4/1/12)

 W.L. Fuller: Countersinks, Counterbores, Plug Cutters, Taper Point Drills, Brad Point Drills and Step Drills

*Vacuums and Dust Collectors*

AGET: Dust and Mist Collectors (4/29/2018)

Air Handling Systems: Dust and Fume Collection Products (4/29/2018) 

CDC Larue Industries: Industrial Grade Vacuums and Dust Collection Equipment. (12/24/2012)

Clear Vue Cyclones: Cyclone Dust Collectors (5/4/2012)

Dustek: Dust Collectors (8/10/2013)

 Dustless Technologies: Dust Collectors and Shop Vacuums.

MetroVac: Little Portable Vacuums (12/24/2018)

Nordfab Ducting: Clamp-Together Ducting For Dust, Mist, Fume and Smoke Collection. (7/29/2012)

Oneida Air Systems: Dust Collectors and Ductwork

Ruwac: Industrial Vacuum Cleaners (12/24/2018)

Shop-Vac: Shop Vacuums (I don't know if everything they make is made here but the vacs I've seen from them have been.)

Simplicity Vacuums: Uprights, Canisters, and Central Vacuums (9/10/2012)

*Electrical
*
Coast Lamp Mfg.: Table Lamps (7/26/2012)

Craftsman Outdoor Lighting: Indoor and Outdoor Light Fixtures and Table Lamps. (7/26/2012) 

Current Tools: Electrical Tools *(4/15/2019)*

Eagle Tool US: Flexible Drill Bits and Fish Sticks *(4/15/2019)*

Fluke: The vast majority/all of their multimeters are made in USA. Their clamp meters are not made here and you'd have to check on the rest, look for the Made in USA label on their product description on their web site. 

Ideal Industries: Electrical Tools, Connectors, Supplies (4/29/2018)

Integral Lighting: Hardscape Lighting (4/29/2018) 

Klien Tools: Electrical Tools (Not everything they make is made here but the majority of their stuff is.)

Leviton: Electrical Devices, Lighting Controls, and Network Solutions (Not everything they make is made here but Country of Origin is listed on their web site and they'll email you a list of all their Made in USA products if you ask.)

Old California Lighting: Craftsman Lighting Handmade in USA (12/24/2018)

Rip-Tie: Premium Quality Cable Wraps *(4/15/2019)*

Schoolhouse Electric & Supply:  Light Fixtures and Misc Other Items. (Most/all their light fixtures are made here but seems to be hit and miss on other items.) (7/1/2013)

 Seatek Company: Armored Cable Cutters, Cable Strippers, Pliers

Sylvania: Only company left still making incandescent light bulbs in the US at their St Mary, PA factory. They however are currently a German company

US Wire & Cable: Extension Cords, Wire, Cables

*Fasteners*

Automotive Racing Products: Automotive Fasteners (5/12/2012)

FastenMaster: Structural Fasteners (Not everything is made here but the vast majority is. Lok line products, Trapease, and Cortex are made here. The Guard Dog line is not made here. Any other products, you'll have to check with them.) (7/26/2012)

Maze Nails: Hand Driven and Gun Nails

MSC Industrial Supply Co: Screws, Bolts, Nuts, etc. (Just select the "Made in USA" brand as you select your type of fastener.)

Red Head: Concrete and Reinforcing Solutions (4/29/2018) 

Tremont Nail Company: Cut Nails

*Flashlights, Work Lights, Extension Cords*

Mag Lite: Flashlights

ProBuilt Professional Lighting: Wobblelights (They sell other types of lights but I don't believe any of those are made here.)

Saf-T-Lite: Work Lights and Extension Cords

US Wire & Cable: Extension Cords, Wire, Cables

*Gloves*

North Star Glove Company: Work Gloves

Carolina Glove Company: Work Gloves

*Hammers, Pry Bars, Nail Sets*

Barco Tools: Hammers, Pry Bars, Hatchets, etc. (4/29/2018) 

Council Tool: Hammers, Axes, Forged Bars

Dasco Pro: Pry Bars, Chisels, Punches, etc. (10/31/2012)

Douglas Tool: Framing and Finish Hammers

Enderes Tools: Screwdrivers, Chisels, Nail Sets, Mason Tools, etc. (8/2/2012)

Estwing: Hammers, Prybars, Axes (Not everything they make is made here but everything that is clearly marked on their web site.)

Hardcore Hammers: Hammers (9/10/2012)

Lixie: Industrial Striking Tools (12/24/2012)

Martinez Tools: Hammers (4/29/2018)

Mayhew: Pry Bars, Punches, Chisels, etc. (4/29/2018) 

 Spring Tools: Nails Sets, Center Punch, Wood Chisels

Vaughan Manufacturing: Hammers and Prybars

*High End Hand Tools*

Blue Spruce Toolworks: Chisels, Marking Tools, Mallets, etc.

Chappell Universal Square & Rule Co.: Framing Squares and Center Rules

Lie-Nielsen Toolworks: Chisels, Planes, Saws, Scrapers, etc.

L.S. Starrett Company: Precision Tools, Gages and Instruments. (Not everything they make is made here but most stuff is. If you're looking for calipers, the 798 electronic and 120 dial calipers are US made and the 799 electronic and 1202 dial calipers are made in China.)

*Hvac*

Builders Best: Dryer Venting, Bathroom Fan Venting, Fresh Air Venting and General Venting

Taco Inc: Heating System Products

*Knives* *& Razor Blades*

Bear & Son Cutlery: Various types of Knives (4/29/2018) 

Buck Knives: Pocket Knives, Hunting Knives, Kitchen Knives (They had moved most of their manufacturing overseas but have started bringing it back in the last couple of years. Knives are marked in the product description if it is Made in USA.) (5/16/2012)

Kershaw Knives: Knives (Not everything is made here but select the Made In USA box in the "Search By:" box.) (3/10/12) 

Personna: Misc. Razor Blades (Their blue blades are made in USA but I believe the majority of their other stuff is imported.)

US Blade: Misc. Razor Blades and Knives (2/13/2013)


----------



## J.C.

*Ladders*

Michigan Ladder Company: Step Ladders, Extension Ladders, and Articulating Ladders

ProVision Tools: Ladder Leveler and Ladder Accessories (12/24/2018)

*Levels*

Crick: Levels

Johnson Level & Tool: Levels and Squares (Not everything they make is made here but, if you send them an email, they'll send you an excel spreadsheet of the 120 products they make here.) 

 Plum-It Inc: Extendable Levels

Port Austin Level & Tool Manufacturing: Levels and Drywall Tools

Sand Level and Tool: Levels, Squares, Straight Edges, etc. (3/18/2013)

 Smith Level Company: Hardwood Levels (9/22/2012)

Technidea Corporation: High Precision Pressurized Hydrostatic Altimeter (AKA a crazy precise water level) (2/24/2014) 

*Locks
*
Master Lock: Padlocks, Trailer Couplers, Lubricants (They had shipped a lot of jobs overseas but have been bringing them back the last couple of years.) (5/14/2012)

Wilson Bohannan Lock Company: Padlocks 

*Machinery*

Castle Inc.: Pocket Hole Machinery. (8/10/2013)

 Eagle Machinery: They are pretty much the old Oliver. They also sell the new Oliver stuff but that's a different company and none of that stuff is made here. 

Epilog Laser: Laser Engraving, Cutting, and Marking Machines. (8/10/2013)

Next Wave Automation: Light Duty CNC Routers and Electronic Controlled Router Table Fence and Lift *(4/15/2019)*

Northfield Woodworking Machinery: Industry quality woodworking machines.

Northwood Machine : CNC Routers and Machining Centers. (7/29/2012)

Original Saw Company: Radial Arm Saws and Beam Saws

PMK Machinery: Coping, Tenoning, and End-Matching Systems (8/26/2012)

 Ritter Manufacturing: Machinery for line drilling, frameless cabinetry system drilling, frameless cabinetry construction boring and assembly, traditional frame dowel boring and assembly, raised panel cabinet and architectural door and window machining and assembly, face frame pocket boring and assembly, edge sanding and profiling, drawer box boring and assembly, and specialty woodworking. (I'm not sure if everything they sell is made here.)

RouterCAD: CNC Router and Cabinet Design Software. (8/10/2013)

Safety Speed Cut: Vertical Panel Saws, Panel Router, and Wide Belt Sander and Edge Banders.

Thermwood: CNC Routers

Unique Machine and Tool Co: Door Making Machines (11/3/2012)

Vega Enterprises: Lathes, Belt Sanders, Table Saw Fences, and Accessories. (8/2/2012)

Voorwood: Machinery for the Wood Products Industry. (8/26/2012)

Williams & Hussey Machine Co: Molders and Profile Knives (3/12/2012)

Woodmaster Tools: Molder/Planers and Drum Sanders

Yates-American Machine Company: Planer-Matchers, Double Rough-Surfacers, End Matchers, Rip Saws, Ggrinders, Tooling, Heads, Milled-to-Pattern Bits, Planer Knives, and other specialized woodworking tools. (I don't know if their stuff is made here or not but Warner says it is.)

*Masonry Tools

*Bon Tool: Asphalt, Concrete, Drywall, Flooring, and Siding Tools (Many of their products are made here but, not everything. Send them an email or call before you buy.) (6/11/2013) 

Curry Tool Company: Brick, Cement, Drywall, and Plastering Tools (6/11/2013)

Inter-Tool: Saws and Polishers (Some of the power units are made in Germany.) (6/17/2013)

Kraft Tool Company: Trowel Trade Tools for concrete, masonry, drywall, plaster, asphalt and tile professionals

Marshalltown Company: Premium Quality Trowels

Trow & Holden: Stone Cutting Tools

*Mechanics Tools*

Armstrong: Industrial Hand Tools

Bondhus Tools: Screw Drivers, Nut Drivers, Allen Wrenchs, etc. (3/14/2012)

Channel Lock: Pliers & Wrenches all made in Meadville, PA 
(Their screwdrivers and nutdrivers are made in China)

Craftsman: Not everything they sell is made here but the majority of their hand tools are. 

LoggerHead Tools: Bionic Wrench, Bit Dr, Bionic Grip

SK Tools: All types of hand tools. (12/24/2018)

Snap On: Not everything they make is made here but they do give the country of origin of their products on their web site. 

Wright Tool: Mechanics Tools
*
Misc. Tools and Other Items*

Classic Engineering: Boring Jig Kits for Doors (1/26/2013)

Cell Pig: Their Cell Helmet cell phone case is made right down the road from me. (7/26/2012)

Dryer Wall Vent: Premium Grade Vent Closure (12/23/2013) 

 General Pencil Company: Pencils (10/6/2012)

Gordon Brush: All kinds of different types of brushes (12/24/2018)

Hide A Horse: Folding Saw Horses (3/10/12)

Liberty Bottleworks: Metal Water Bottles (12/24/2018) 

Magna-Lite: Magnifying Glasses (5/17/2012)

Midwest Tool & Cutlery Co.: Snips, Fence Tools, and Siding and Gutter Tools

PDY Systems: Tool Organization System (4/21/12)

ProKnee: Knee Pads (I don't own any but from other threads posted here, they're suppose to be one of the best knee pads you can buy.) (4/15/12)

Ram Board: Temporary Floor Protection (3/13/2012)

Telpro Inc.: Drywall Lifts, Work Platforms, Panel Carts, etc. *(4/15/2019)*

Templaco Tools: Router Jigs, Door Tools, Door Lock Installation Kits (1/27/2013) 

 ThermaSol: Steam Shower Generators. (Look for the Made in USA label) (4/1/12)

Tiger Brand Jack Post: Jack Posts and Window Wells (6/10/2013)

Tool Hangers Unlimited: Tool Hangers For Your Saws, Nailguns and Other Tools (6/11/2013)

Ultra Alumium Mfg.: Fencing, Railings, Gates (5/14/2012)

Wallboard Tool: Drywall Tools (They also make the nicest hand carry work platform/bench I've ever seen or used) *(4/15/2019)*

* Painting

*C.A. Technologies: Paint Equipment and High Performance Spray Guns (9/10/2012)

Corona Brushes: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, it looks as though at least the majority is.) (2/12/2013) 

Fast Rack Equipment: Drying Racks *(4/15/2019)*

Purdy: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)

Wooster Brush Company: Paint Brushes, Roller Covers, etc. (I'm not sure if everything they make is made here but, every paint brush and roller cover I've ever got from them has been Made in USA.) (9/10/2012)
*
Plumbing*

Apollo Valves: Valves

Bradford White: Water Heaters (6/11/2013)

Brass Craft: gas connectors, appliance connectors, water connectors and water stops

Fernco: Flexible Couplings and Innovative Plumbing and Drainage Solutions (7/26/2012)

Gilman Corporation: Pipe Insulation and Maritime Related Products (8/2/2012)

Mansfield Plumbing: Plumbing Fixtures (Not everything is Made in USA but, products made here are marked. They are also no longer a US owned company.)

Prier: Residential and Commercial Hydrants and Drainage Products (12/24/2018)

Sioux Chief: Rough Plumbing Products (12/24/2018)

Superior Tool: Plumbing Tools

Watermark Designs: Luxury Kitchen and Bathroom Faucets, Showers, Lighting and Hardware (9/22/2012)
*
Power Tools

*Darex: Commercial and Consumer Sharpening Products aka Drill Doctor and Work Sharp (All their products are assembled in Oregon) (3/20/2012)

DeWalt: Cordless Power Tools, Hand Tools and Accessories (Looks like the power tools are only assembled here as of right now but at least it's a step in the right direction) (11/14/2013)

DynaBrade: Air Sanders and Grinders

Foredom Electric Co.: Flexible Shaft Rotary Power Tools

Hougen Manufacturing: Annular Cutters, Portable Magnetic Drills, Electro-hydraulic Hole Punchers and Accessories

MK Diamond Products: Equipment For Cutting, Coring, and Polishing Masonry, Tile, and Stone. (Not all their products are made here so look for the Made in USA label on their web site.) (3/19/2012)

*Roofing*

AJC Tools & Equipment: Roofing and Siding Tools (Some things don't appear to be Made in USA but most items are clearly marked Made in USA) *(4/15/2019)*

Shingle Eater: Roof Stripping Tools (10/6/2012)

Super Anchor Safety: Safety Harnesses, Anchors, Lanyards (Not everything they make is made here but their Deluxe Tool Bag Harnesses, CRA Anchors, Lanyards, Shock Absorbers, and some of their RS and ARS anchors are made here. You'll have to double check with them on their other items) (5/18/2012)

*Router Bits, Saw Blades, Shaper Cutters, and Other Misc. Tooling
**
*Byrd Tool Corp: Moulder heads, Shaper heads, Shelix cutter heads, etc. (They're shelix cutter heads are also awesome. I'd highly recommend anything from them.)

Carolina Specialty Tools: Cutters, Insert Tools, Carbide Tip Tools, and Router Bits.(4/1/12)

Eagle America: All their "Eagle Bits" are made in USA. Their "Pricecutter Bits" are made in Taiwan. 

Freeborn Tool: High Quality Shaper Cutters.

Forrest Manufacturing Company: High Quality Saw Blades This looks to be a good place to buy them: ForrestSawBladesOnline

H3D Tool Corp.: High Definition Diamond, Carbide, and Insert Tooling (8/26/2012)

Integra Precision Tooling: Router Bits, Insert Tooling, Saw Blades (Some of their stuff is made in Germany but it's marked on their web site.) (4/24/2012)

Lenox: Band Saw, Reciprocating Saw, Jig Saw Blades. They also make hole saws and some hand tools. (I'm not sure if they make everything here but everything I've seen has been.)

Luxite Saw: Circular Saw Blades

M.K. Morse Company: Saw Blades, Holes Saws, and Drill Bits

Multiblades: After Market Blades for Oscillating Multi-Tools (8/9/2012)

Olson Saw: Band and Scroll Saw Blades (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

Ridge Carbide Tool Company: Saw Blades, Router Bits, Custom Tooling (I've never bought anything from them but I hear 90% of their products are made here.) 

 Riverside Tool Corp.: Diamond Tooling, Insert Tooling, Router Bits, Spiral Cutters (8/26/2012)

Schmidt: Woodworking Tooling for Shapers, Moulders, Tenoners, Planers, Routers, Saws, etc. (8/26/2012)

 Toolco Industrial Corp.: Router Bits (4/1/12)

Velepec Cutting Tools: Solid Surface Cutting Tools and other misc. router bits. (4/17/12)

Vortex Tool Company: High Performance Router and Insert Cutting Tools 

Whiteside Machine Co: Arguably the best router bits you can buy. 

*Tape Measures*

U.S. Tape: Tape Measures (Not all their stuff is made here but they have their US made stuff marked on their web site.) 

Stanley: Some models are made here but which models seems to change often. 

*Tile and Flooring

*Daltile: Porcelain, Ceramic, Stone Tiles and Slabs (They do have one factory in Mexico but their other 7 are located here) (3/19/2012)

Mapei: Flooring Installation Products (They have several manufacturing plants in the US but I'm unsure exactly what products they make in them. They are an Italian Company) (3/14/2012) 

Noble Company: Sheet Membranes & Shower Installation Products for Tile & Stone.

Ragno: Porcelain, Glass, and Glazed Tile (They have at least one manufacturing plant here in the US but I'm unsure if everything they sell here is made here. They are an Italian Company) (10/31/2012)

*Tool Accessories*

Accurate Technology Inc: Digital Stop & Fence Systems, Tool Setters, and QC Systems.

American Metal Crafters: Nice Steel Tool Cases like you use to get with power tools. *(4/15/2019)*

Dowl-it: Doweling Jig *(4/15/2019)*

Incra: Fences, Jigs, Rules, and other Precise Woodworking Tools

Kreg Tool: Kreg Jigs, Deck Jigs, Precision Routing Systems, Klamp Components. Not everything they sell is still made here but most stuff is. 

LeeCraft Zero Clearance Inserts: Phenolic Table Saw Inserts

Micro Fence: High End Router Jigs, Fences, and Bases *(4/15/2019)*

Tigerstop: Automated Saw Fences (10/6/2013)

Woodhaven: Misc Router and Shop Accessories

Woodpeckers Precision Woodworking Tools: Misc Router and Shop Accessories. (I've bought several things from them in the last few months and would highly recommend them. High quality products and nice to do business with.)

* Tool Belts* *& Hand Bags
* 
Diamond Back: Tool Belts

Occidental Leather: Tool Belts, Bags, and Vests

Super Pouch: Innovative Ideas in Organizers (3/10/12)


----------



## J.C.

*Vehicle Related Products

*American Auto Racks: Ladder Racks, Shelving Units, Van Partitions, etc. (3/25/2013)

Brake Performance: Brake Rotors and Pads (I believe they could possibly be the last place still making brake rotors here in the USA. I haven't bought anything from them yet but they will be where my next rotors come from.) (3/25/2013)

Hook-Um Dano: Ladder Locks, Truck Racks, Ladder Racks (3/10/12)

NHTSA: American Automobile Labeling Act Reports (3/3/2014)

Rack-it: Truck Racks (12/25/2018)

Saver Automotive Products: Wiper Blades (They manufacturer the GoodYear branded wiper blades) (3/1/2014)

Tow a Bin: Trash Can Towing Bracket (5/21/2012)

WeatherTech: Car Mats, Floor Mats, Cargo Liners, Window Deflectors (3/25/3013)

*Welding*

Hypertherm: Metal Cutting Products (7/3/2013)

Smith Equipment: Cutting and Welding Equipment (5/30/2012)
*
Yard Tools*

Bully Tools: Gardening, Lawn, Roofing, Flooring and Agricultural Tools


----------



## bradthepainter

Thanks very much for this.
Just wanted to say that Honda vehicles are made in the US: Pilot, CR-V, and more. Here is the full list (Wikipedia).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

bradthepainter said:


> Thanks very much for this.
> Just wanted to say that Honda vehicles are made in the US: Pilot, CR-V, and more. Here is the full list (Wikipedia).


We the Tax payers built the plants they are built in and the money goes back to Japan. :no:


----------



## bradthepainter

That might be partially true, but still, would you prefer them all to employ Chinese?


----------



## janehohman

how can I import these products to other countries for online selling?


----------



## Framing101

What about knipex and Wilde


----------



## Framing101

Mircke said:


> I was made in the U.S lmao


Me too


----------



## Big Johnson




----------



## Framing101

View attachment 520293









Level 3 Over Armor Groin Protection System


THE NUTSHELLZ LEVEL 3 GROIN PROTECTION SYSTEM CONSISTS OF THE PATENT PENDING LEVEL 3 OVER ARMOR PLATE AND ITS CARRIER, 2 SETS OF STRAPS THAT ALLOW ATTACHMENT TO THE WEARERS CHEST PLATE CARRIER AND OR TO THE WEARERS WAIST OR DUTY BELT, AN OPTIONAL LEG STRAP SUPPORT STRAP, A PATENTED NUTSHELLZ...




www.armorednutshellz.com


----------



## Framing101

Personal protective equipment made in USA


----------



## G&Co.

Framing101 said:


> What about knipex and Wilde


We have the Knipex cutting pliers and they are very good. Made in Germany. 

I've never seen Wilde tools, does anyone here use them? They appear to be US made, so I'd be willing to give them a try.


----------



## Framing101

G&Co. said:


> We have the Knipex cutting pliers and they are very good. Made in Germany.
> 
> I've never seen Wilde tools, does anyone here use them? They appear to be US made, so I'd be willing to give them a try.


woodpecker tools and Wilde are 100% made in USA


----------



## G&Co.

Framing101 said:


> Personal protective equipment made in USA


That's pretty funny. $900 for a bullet proof athletic cup. Withstands 7.62FMJ rifle ammo. 
I wonder what trade requires that type of protection.


----------



## Framing101

G&Co. said:


> That's pretty funny. $900 for a bullet proof athletic cup. Withstands 7.62FMJ rifle ammo.
> I wonder what trade requires that type of protection.


Swat, police, military, any guy who annoyed a crazy person, someone with a crazy ex or ex who lost it

When I have the money I’m getting one


----------



## Lettusbee

Is that for when you're carrying AIWB?  

(Appendix inside the waistband)


----------



## Lettusbee




----------



## reggi

Sorta redundant when you have balls of steel.


----------



## G&Co.

LOL. I might consider getting out of construction if/when people start shooting 7.62FMJ at my groin...


----------



## Framing101

Michigan ladders closed


----------



## Framing101

Any companies for ladders now?


----------



## Lettusbee

Louisville ladders are made in North America 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Framing101

Lettusbee said:


> Louisville ladders are made in North America
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Non chinese is always good though i would still perfer the usa to mexico for manufacturing if possible


----------



## Lettusbee

Louisville ladder is based out of Canada, they have a manufacturing facility in the USA as well. 
Dunno bout Mexico.
You should show some appreciation for our south of the border brethren. Without them we'd all have to do our own yard work and roofing. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

I make my own ladders. 3" x 3" x 1/4" steel tubing rails, 1/4" CNC plasma cut steel feet and top caps, 1" solid bar rungs, fully welded construction. Mask off the rungs and hot dip the rails, then linex the rungs for grip. Every third ladder undergoes destructive testing to ensure quality.

Cons: 
They're on the heavy side (takes 4 men to setup a 24-footer).
They're one-piece - sorry, no extension.

Pros:
They only cost my about $5,000 each to make.
Made in America!


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> I make my own ladders. 3" x 3" x 1/4" steel tubing rails, 1/4" CNC plasma cut steel feet and top caps, 1" solid bar rungs, fully welded construction. Mask off the rungs and hot dip the rails, then linex the rungs for grip. Every third ladder undergoes destructive testing to ensure quality.
> 
> Cons:
> They're on the heavy side (takes 4 men to setup a 24-footer).
> They're one-piece - sorry, no extension.
> 
> Pros:
> They only cost my about $5,000 each to make.
> Made in America!


I'd like to place an order for a 40', 32', 24' and 12', please.


----------



## reggi

Lettusbee said:


> A beat! All I need is a beat!
> 
> Reginald hittin the closet cider a little early morning!?


OH no! You quoted too soon! Gotta change "I wanna have a seat" to "I wanna take a beat"

And IDK, crazy from typing for the last six hours. Thought I'd do some typing...

I wish I was drinking cider, can't keep that **** at the office.


----------



## Framing101

Diamondback does use imported materials
Boulder toolbelts is an alternative to occidental though im still siding with occidenal









Boulder Tool Belts | Boulder Bag Tool Belts | The #1 Rated Tool Bags - Made in the USA


The Finest Quality Tool Belts and Tool Pouches Made in the USA. Boulder Bag Electrician, Carpenter, and Framer Tool Belts are incredibly strong and made to last. Our Tool Bags & Tool Pouches are lightweight, durable, and extremely comfortable. Boulder Bag products are proudly Made in the USA




bouldertoolbelts.com


----------



## reggi

Framing101 said:


> Diamondback does use imported materials
> Boulder toolbelts is an alternative to occidental though im still siding with occidenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boulder Tool Belts | Boulder Bag Tool Belts | The #1 Rated Tool Bags - Made in the USA
> 
> 
> The Finest Quality Tool Belts and Tool Pouches Made in the USA. Boulder Bag Electrician, Carpenter, and Framer Tool Belts are incredibly strong and made to last. Our Tool Bags & Tool Pouches are lightweight, durable, and extremely comfortable. Boulder Bag products are proudly Made in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bouldertoolbelts.com


With the Boulder toolbelts, what side is the cupholder on?


----------



## Framing101

reggi said:


> With the Boulder toolbelts, what side is the cupholder on?


you just use the hammerholder


----------



## Framing101

Anyone know anything about Weupe as I cant find a site for them


----------



## Big Johnson




----------



## Framing101

Big Johnson said:


> View attachment 525411


They don’t make all of their products in the United States


----------



## Big Johnson

So?


----------



## reggi

He’s on a quest.


----------



## Framing101

reggi said:


> He’s on a quest.


Isnt that the point of this page anyway does anyone have an updated list of the 100% made in usa companies


----------



## reggi

Framing101 said:


> Isnt that the point of this page anyway does anyone have an updated list of the 100% made in usa companies


The point of the page is to find Made in USA products, which describes that chalk line. You're the only guy insisting a manufacturer's entire line be domestic for any of the products to be good enough.

It can't be easy to make competitive products when you're paying US wages, US taxes, US rents/property prices, etc. Consider giving people some credit for manufacturing domestically for the few products that they can and still stay in business.

Why does it have to be black and white, all or nothing?


----------



## Framing101

reggi said:


> The point of the page is to find Made in USA products, which describes that chalk line. You're the only guy insisting a manufacturer's entire line be domestic for any of the products to be good enough.
> 
> It can't be easy to make competitive products when you're paying US wages, US taxes, US rents/property prices, etc. Consider giving people some credit for manufacturing domestically for the few products that they can and still stay in business.
> 
> Why does it have to be black and white, all or nothing?


Because i would be still supporting companies that contribute to the Chinese otherwise


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Framing101 said:


> Because i would be still supporting companies that contribute to the Chinese otherwise


I'm starting to think that you don't like the Chinese for some reason.


----------



## Framing101

Ed Corrigan said:


> I'm starting to think that you don't like the Chinese for some reason.


They are pulling all sorts of strings to try to topple this country


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Framing101 said:


> They are pulling all sorts of strings to try to topple this country


Oh.


----------



## reggi

Framing101 said:


> Because i would be still supporting companies that contribute to the Chinese otherwise


You'd be signaling to them and their competitors that you are willing to pay premium for US made products. If you did enough of that, they might even bring more product manufacturing stateside.

If you shun the USA made products from their line, why would they make even more products in the USA?

It's about incentives, choices, etc. You are actually exacerbating the situation.


----------



## Framing101

reggi said:


> You'd be signaling to them and their competitors that you are willing to pay premium for US made products. If you did enough of that, they might even bring more product manufacturing stateside.
> 
> If you shun the USA made products from their line, why would they make even more products in the USA?
> 
> It's about incentives, choices, etc. You are actually exacerbating the situation.


If you buy from those companies they are still getting money to manufacture products in China and contributing to their GDP and economy


----------



## reggi

Framing101 said:


> If you buy from those companies they are still getting money to manufacture products in China and contributing to their GDP and economy


I'm starting to think your made in USA bull**** belongs in P&R, this thread is for pragmatic people looking for domestic tools. You're on some kind of crusade that most people can't identify with.


----------



## Framing101

Never mind


----------



## Framing101

If anyone else is interested I started a list for companies that make 100% of their products in the United States









100% MADE IN USA Company List


Looking for and wanted to start a list of companies that make 100% of their materials in the usa like occidental leather, hardcore hammers, and Wilde tools and disqualifys companies like ChannelLock, Estwing, and Klein Looking for 100 % Made In USA Companies with Product lines needed for this...




www.contractortalk.com


----------

